# British country clothing (photos)...



## Doctor Damage

Some time ago I promised one of our mods that I would produce some good links for "how to wear British country clothing". Having failed to do that, here I will post some random photos I've encountered during my travels across the internet.

These photos provide excellent examples of how middle-class Brits wear their country clothing when pursuing outdoor field sports. We will see many waxed jackets, tweed breeks, and modern "Gore-Tex" shooting jackets in action. As I've said before, I used to subscribe to _The Field_, a stuffy magazine devoted to British country life and sports. It was well-illustrated with genuine country folk doing their thing and the photos posted below are authentic.

Once the outdoor photos are posted, I will post some photos of people getting ready for the post-shoot dinner and festivities.

Enjoy!

PS: What won't be seen are the rural working class serving as beaters, etc. It would be nice to have some photos thus, but I simply don't as yet.


----------



## Doctor Damage

These photos show a bunch of Guards officers at a shooting event (can't remember which regiment).


----------



## Doctor Damage

...another photo from the Guards outing.


----------



## Foghorn

No action photos or pics of harvested birds? Good pics though.

F


----------



## Pgolden

DD: Wonderful photos. Thanks for posting. I like how they all wear ties, and note the tie bluge on the fellow with the red crewneck sweater.


----------



## mcarthur

*British country clothing*

Doctor Damage-
Thank you for sharing your pictures. Are you involved with this group?


----------



## xcubbies

A well turned-out group, but I didn't see any birds.


----------



## mpcsb

Doc, again, very nice of you to do this, many thanks. The photos are wonderful. I remember going hunting with my dad and his friends and their sons as a kid - but it never looked like that - LOL. I don't think 1950-60s Ohio had much in common with those Guards. Although, now that I think about it, the one woman in the photos does remind me of my mum. Thanks again.


----------



## Sir Royston

*Lovely Images*

Hopefully i should have several days over the Xmas break in a shooting suit... 
will post some images if anyone wishes to see.
Regards


----------



## mpcsb

Sir Royston said:


> Hopefully i should have several days over the Xmas break in a shooting suit...
> will post some images if anyone wishes to see.
> Regards


Yes, please. It seems I never get out to the country anymore, even just to walk the fields - so your photos would be appreciated.


----------



## eagle2250

Great photos! I enjoy hunting/shooting sports and also have a sizeable collection of ties that I enjoy wearing. However, I have not yet tried to combine the two activities. Guess I should give that option a bit more thought! Thanks for posting the photos.


----------



## cumberlandpeal

Wearing a necktie whilst shooting or fishing is a wonderful tradition and shows the requisite respect to the game. I would no more eschew a necktie when hunting or fishing than I would go to church without.


----------



## Rocker

As well the necktie can always be used as a tourniquet should some unfortunate shooting accident occur. 

I would have worn one on my recent pheasant hunting trip to Iowa, but the farmers would have laughed – are they sold in blaze orange?


----------



## cumberlandpeal

Ah, let them laugh: they who wear camo to hide from the pheasants, they who go without tie to church. The world is completely upside down when business people look as though they are coming or going to golf, church looks like a slightly more formal Disneyland, the first class cabins of airliners are filled with jean wearing mechanics and where atheletes spit in the faces of their opponents. Civilized people will be laughed at. Expect it. Invite it.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Photos of a different shooting party this time, mostly middle-aged folks. The first photo shows the group being trucked to the next peg, which is typical.


----------



## qwerty

Doctor Damage said:


> I'm surprised no one has commented on the exquisite condition of the Barbour worn by the man in the middle of this photograph. Something to which we should all aspire!
> 
> Is this the result of rarely waxing a Barbour over many years of hard use, or is it the result of waxing the Barbour regularly and generously over the years?


----------



## HoustonTEX

I can't wait until my Barbour looks like his. I need to know. Do I wax it all the time or never.

Also, who makes a good pair of wellington boots?


----------



## qwerty

Hunter and Le Chameau make excellent Wellingtons. The Le Chameau leather lined Wellingtons are just beautiful.


----------



## boomerchop

This is a wonderful thread and I really enjoy looking at these photos. I hope others will pick this up and continue to post.


----------



## GMC

*Let it ride -- but not forever*



HoustonTEX said:


> I can't wait until my Barbour looks like his. I need to know. Do I wax it all the time or never.


You can hold off a long time until the coat gets that nice worn look. But DO NOT wait so long that you get fraying on the cuffs. Once the jacket really starts to look dry, give it a treatment, or expect to lose the cuffs. The folks who fix the coats can always sew leather trim on, so you'll still be OK, but all I'm saying is that once the jacket is on its last bit of moist wax, it'll be brittle and suspectible to fraying and even tearing. I know this from experience.


----------



## dbgrate

Gwerty...The condition of that jacket is called "tattered chic"...about the same condition of coats worn by the unfortunate and homeless street people I see begging with paper coffee cups for "any change,mister" on the streets of Boston,here.If you've got "wellies" on,though,'tis absolutely charming! Along the lines of...if you're nutty as a fruitcake,but are short of cash,you're crazy...if you've "wealthy",you're eccentric.


----------



## Benjamin.65

*Very refreshing!*

Excellent photographs.
The first batch are the most representative I would say.
The second lot are a bit more 'dressed for the part' - there's quite a lot of new looking clothing there. The Guardsmen look a lot more more relaxed and natural.

Most of the Wellies being worn are 'Hunters' I'd say. The English classic.

B.


----------



## Sir Royston

*Todays Attire*

Dear All
I had intended to post a couple of images.. however i have no idea how to!!!
Today we went to the Races at Bangor on Dee. I wore a Derby Tweed Norfolk Shooting suit, Tattersall shirt from Cordings, Bespoke Boots from NZ, tweed cap etc etc... May other "Tweeded" Gentleman around, so was rather fun.

If anyone can advise how i post images i would be most grateful
Regards
SRB


----------



## AlanC

Sir Royston said:


> If anyone can advise how i post images i would be most grateful


See here.


----------



## Sir Royston

*Updated site*



Sir Royston said:


> Dear All
> I had intended to post a couple of images.. however i have no idea how to!!!
> Today we went to the Races at Bangor on Dee. I wore a Derby Tweed Norfolk Shooting suit, Tattersall shirt from Cordings, Bespoke Boots from NZ, tweed cap etc etc... May other "Tweeded" Gentleman around, so was rather fun.
> 
> If anyone can advise how i post images i would be most grateful
> Regards
> SRB


Well, rather than actually use image hosting i made the supreme effort to update the website instead..
So, Gentlemen.. here are some images of the Huntsman suit and also yesterday at Bangor-on-Dee Races.
https://www.fogeygentleman.co.uk/countrypage2.html


----------



## Benjamin.65

Only one word will do - 

More!

More!!

MORE!!!

(OK, that's three...)

We've got room here - Let the Sir join the Squire!

God Rest Ye Fogey Gentleman - 

Ben.


----------



## Literide

Benjamin.65 said:


> Excellent photographs.
> The first batch are the most representative I would say.
> The second lot are a bit more 'dressed for the part' - there's quite a lot of new looking clothing there. The Guardsmen look a lot more more relaxed and natural.
> 
> Most of the Wellies being worn are 'Hunters' I'd say. The English classic.
> 
> B.


Make that "Scottish" classic, thank you


----------



## Literide

Sir Royston said:


> Dear All
> I had intended to post a couple of images.. however i have no idea how to!!!
> Today we went to the Races at Bangor on Dee. I wore a Derby Tweed Norfolk Shooting suit, Tattersall shirt from Cordings, Bespoke Boots from NZ, tweed cap etc etc... May other "Tweeded" Gentleman around, so was rather fun.
> 
> If anyone can advise how i post images i would be most grateful
> Regards
> SRB


<<Bespoke Boots from NZ>>

do tell...


----------



## Sir Royston

*NZ Bespoke Boots*



Literide said:


> <<Bespoke Boots from NZ>>
> 
> do tell...


Hello there
I had some boots made whilst in NZ. The company was called the Lat Footwear Company and although still in business now its all bought in ready made. In 95 when i purchased mine they made their shoes in Dunedin and were genuine quality. I have handmade Oxfords, Brogues, boat shoes and Boots from them..


----------



## Benjamin.65

Literide said:


> Make that "Scottish" classic, thank you


I never knew that. Just like so many other 'English' classics then!
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Sir Royston

*Thank you*



Benjamin.65 said:


> Only one word will do -
> 
> More!
> 
> More!!
> 
> MORE!!!
> 
> (OK, that's three...)
> 
> We've got room here - Let the Sir join the Squire!
> 
> God Rest Ye Fogey Gentleman -
> 
> Ben.


Hello there
Thank you for your kind comments.. more to be posted as I take them!!!!


----------



## DougNZ

I'm pretty sure the Last Footwear Company is in Christchurch. Dad has a pair of their boots; while they are of very sturdy construction, I thought the look of them very much suited the outdoors and not so much the indoors-looking-like-the-outdoors. Of course, I have not seen many examples of their work and defer to Sir Royston's opinion.


----------



## Sir Royston

*Last Footwear Company*



DougNZ said:


> I'm pretty sure the Last Footwear Company is in Christchurch. Dad has a pair of their boots; while they are of very sturdy construction, I thought the look of them very much suited the outdoors and not so much the indoors-looking-like-the-outdoors. Of course, I have not seen many examples of their work and defer to Sir Royston's opinion.


Doug, Hello. hope you are well. LFC may well actually be based in CHCH.. but i do remember they made their bespoke items in Dunedin.. sadly, as i mentioned it seems they have no ceased bespoke production in favour of imported items. 
To all, I hope that Doug will agree on this point. There were quite a few NZ clothing etc. companies whom always made their products in NZ and it was always a pleasure to support them.. however it seems that almost all are using imported goods nowadays.. very sad


----------



## Doctor Damage

More photos from the previous shooting party.


----------



## DougNZ

Sir Royston said:


> There were quite a few NZ clothing etc. companies whom always made their products in NZ and it was always a pleasure to support them.. however it seems that almost all are using imported goods nowadays.. very sad


Many still manufactur their own items ... it's just that they do so in China. Icebreaker is a prime example.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Now these photos are the same group as above, but dressed for the after-shoot dinner (i.e. piss-up). Lots of hard-core "squire" stuff going on here. Note the clashing colour & pattern combinations that country Brits put together without the slightest sense of irony...


----------



## Joe Tradly

Ok, I think we need to arrange one of these outings.

Don't think we can manage it in England. But let's do it here in the States sometime. 

It looks like an amazing time!

JB


----------



## Clovis

*Ask Andy Pheasant Shoot*

An Ask Andy Shoot sounds like a great idea to me.


----------



## mpcsb

Clovis said:


> An Ask Andy Shoot sounds like a great idea to me.


A photo shoot maybe....I'm a scared a guns - LOL:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Clovis

mpcsb said:


> A photo shoot maybe....I'm a scared a guns - LOL:icon_smile_wink:


The Sartorialist might be a good contender for the F-Stop work and their is always plenty of room for well dressed spectators at this sort of event I believe.

Do we have some interst here?


----------



## Benjamin.65

Doctor Damage said:


> Now these photos are the same group as above, but dressed for the after-shoot dinner (i.e. piss-up). Lots of hard-core "squire" stuff going on here. Note the clashing colour & pattern combinations that country Brits put together without the slightest sense of irony...


Love the pin through the tie on that old boy in the last shot.
A very Holland & Holland-esq style show for the after shoot drinking. They look much better here.
The clothes MUST look worn. The wear on the collar on the chap with the eye-brows in the first shot is perfect.
Patina is the key to this look.
Class is never flash in Blighty...
My dear Grandmother always used to say "Only the poor spend money".
Alice in Wonderland logic (and she was bonkers) but the key to getting this look right is to buy quality and then to treat it like dirt for a decade.
THEN you'll look the part.
Nothing new, nothing shiney (unless it shines with age).
Our own American Squire looks just fine but give him a decade wearing the same clothes & he'll look more like an English Squire.
Stilton on legs!


----------



## anglophile

Count me in.


----------



## Benjamin.65

Sir Royston said:


> Doug, Hello. hope you are well. LFC may well actually be based in CHCH.. but i do remember they made their bespoke items in Dunedin.. sadly, as i mentioned it seems they have no ceased bespoke production in favour of imported items.
> To all, I hope that Doug will agree on this point. There were quite a few NZ clothing etc. companies whom always made their products in NZ and it was always a pleasure to support them.. however it seems that almost all are using imported goods nowadays.. very sad


Very said indeed....Yes. But thankfully, we have Fogeys young and old from whom we can still find the appropriate kit!


----------



## Doctor Damage

Link for some Brit country clothing fashion show put on by an outfitters. Scroll down to the thumbnails at the bottom and click away. Interesting.


----------



## paper clip

Sir R., 
fantastic suits! thanks for the link.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Photos of a completely different shooting party; from their clothing, I'd say this lot spends more time outside than the previous. Note the spectacular original Musto jacket in the second photo, third from left.


----------



## DukeGrad

*Musto*

Gents

I like the Musto as well, very nice.
The old Barbor, is my very own jacket as well

Nice day


----------



## mcarthur

*British country clothing*

DD_
Wonderful pictures


----------



## GMC

*the only thing that bothers me*

I love all this clothing. Spent five years in London and still can't get enough of it. Only thing is the collars: Almost everyone wears a spread, or, as some of the Jermyn Street shops call it, a Prince of Wales.

The frayed collar is textbook. I knew plenty of men who kept their oldest shirts for wear in the country.


----------



## Sir Royston

*Thank you*



paper clip said:


> Sir R.,
> fantastic suits! thanks for the link.


Its just a pure pleasure to dress properly for the outdoors!!!


----------



## Doctor Damage

Fellow out enjoying the wet. It pays to be prepared.


----------



## mpcsb

I want his kit.
Cheers


PS Where on earth do you find such good stuff?


----------



## Rocker

Love these clothes. Unfortunately most (all?) American state hunting laws/regulations require a significant amount of blaze orange - and I don't think there's any way to look dignifed/elegant wearing that color.


----------



## DukeGrad

*Rocker*

Gentlemen, again these are great. I agree with you rocker, need some orange in there!
When I was in Europe I hunted a lot, when in England. I shot a lot of people, thinking they were birds!
No orange to stop my pulling the trigger.
Oh well, another day, another dollar!
Gentlemen, enjoy your day.
Again, love the aged looks, I have the Barbor, mine. It is about 30plus years now.

Enjoy weekend


----------



## Tom Buchanan

DukeGrad said:


> Gentlemen, again these are great. I agree with you rocker, need some orange in there!
> When I was in Europe I hunted a lot, when in England. I shot a lot of people, thinking they were birds!


Vice President Cheney...Is that you??

 

.


----------



## DukeGrad

*Tom Buchanan*

That is funny. I completely forgot about Cheney!

Very, very funny, and timely!
Enjoy your weekend


----------



## Doctor Damage

mpcsb said:


> ...PS Where on earth do you find such good stuff?


The photos or the clothing?

*Photos*: Eventually I will post a rough guide to finding cool images.

*Clothing*: Part of the fun of these shooting party photos is trying to identify the brands of the clothing. I have a few more photos then I will post some clothing links. Unfortunately, all the really nifty stuff is only available in the UK, or would cost an arm and a leg to get it over here. Sigh.


----------



## anglophile

I know I've posted this before, but it is relevant to the topic:

www.vintagers.org

Some good looks in here for shooting. These are all taken in the us and as they are into clays, no orange required.


----------



## eagle2250

DukeGrad said:


> When I was in Europe I hunted a lot, when in England. I shot a lot of people, thinking they were birds!
> No orange to stop my pulling the trigger. Enjoy weekend


DukeGrad, with an aim like that, you might have a future in politics!

PS: Appologies to Tom B. I failed to read the entire thread, prior to posting. Sorry for the repitition!


----------



## Trilby

Rocker said:


> Love these clothes. Unfortunately most (all?) American state hunting laws/regulations require a significant amount of blaze orange - and I don't think there's any way to look dignifed/elegant wearing that color.


Could you elaborate on the laws requiring that you wear orange clothing? It seems very strange and completely unnecessary for things like driven shoots.

Would a pink shirt and yellow tie (like the gentleman pictured above is wearing) be bright enough to alert other people around him?


----------



## anglophile

Trilby said:


> Could you elaborate on the laws requiring that you wear orange clothing? It seems very strange and completely unnecessary for things like driven shoots.
> 
> Would a pink shirt and yellow tie (like the gentleman pictured above is wearing) be bright enough to alert other people around him?


I cannot vouch for laws elsewhere but when hunting in Ontario, Provincial law requires that all members of a hunting party each show no less than 100 square inces of blaze orange. It must be visible at all times, so no 10x10 patch on your back only.

Bright colours do not pass, it must be Blaze orange.

I agree that when hunting a drive or such it would be unneccesary, but them's the breaks sometimes.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Driven shoots are not common in Canada, if they even exist at all. Most hunters are a bunch of drunk ******** trespassing on private property and shooting guns off at anything that moves (okay, that was a blatant cheap shot, but not too far off the mark, no pun intended). Some have argued in the past that the blaze orange markers actually give unskilled shooters something to aim at. Anyway, Europeans, and especially Continentals, seem to take these things a lot more seriously, at least from what I've read.

I should note that I don't shoot, nor do I own a gun anymore. I should have kept my grandfather's old side-by-side, which he re-stocked himself (excellent craftsman), but you can't buy shells anymore without signing away your first born to the government, so there wasn't much point.

DD


----------



## Doctor Damage

More photos from yet another shoot or perhaps a skeet competiton. Lots of tweed coats this time (with the inevitable Gore-Tex drop liners...).


----------



## anglophile

Looks like a skeet/trap/clays shoot to me. What with the prevalence of over-unders as opposed to side-by-sides, trap shed in the background, guy with a score book and the lack of wellies/breeks.

Is that George Carlin in the 3rd pic?


----------



## anglophile

Doctor Damage said:


> Driven shoots are not common in Canada.
> 
> DD


Not exactly true, at least around here, but they do have one major difference. In SW Ontario, upland fowl are not driven but most of the deer hunters I know use a drive for larger game. A row of guns is laid out along a treeline of in enfilade of a known deer run. Beaters will then work their way through the bush driving the deer in the direction of the guns. Same principle as a driven bird shoot, slightly different objective.


----------



## Doctor Damage

For those with deep pockets, Orvis has put their Musto Highlands jackets on sale , marked down to $475. Although I don't like the "new" colours of the Highlands jacket, it's apparently a top tier product and preferred by lots of Brits. I'd buy one in a snap if I had the money and could justify another seasonal coat. Perhaps the best feature is the extra-high collar, descended from Musto's sailing jackets, although I also like the fold-down flap for sitting on wet.



Damn, I wish I could afford one...

DD


----------



## SartoNYC

*Where are the dead birds?*

Did you guys just dress up, or did you pull triggers too?


----------



## septa

A very un-pc English friend of mine has a term for what DukeGrad mentioned. Apparently it is very common to hit the beaters on driven shoots. Usually it leaves the beater a bit bruised, the term my friend used for this was "bagging a beater". He's in a Guards Regiment also, presumably not the one from these pictures.


----------



## Clovis

septa said:


> A very un-pc English friend of mine has a term for what DukeGrad mentioned. Apparently it is very common to hit the beaters on driven shoots. Usually it leaves the beater a bit bruised, the term my friend used for this was "bagging a beater". He's in a Guards Regiment also, presumably not the one from these pictures.


In the USA its known as a full or half-cheney depending on the numbers of barrels you let.


----------



## anglophile

Clovis said:


> In the USA its known as a full or half-cheney depending on the numbers of barrels you let.


LOL :icon_smile_big: :icon_smile_big: :icon_smile_big:


----------



## DukeGrad

*Gents*

Doctor Damage

I agree, that coat is calling for me as well!
Septa, Bagging the beater!
LOL

Nice day gents


----------



## anglophile

SartoNYC said:


> Did you guys just dress up, or did you pull triggers too?


I'm saving those pics for the Ask Andy About Dead Birds forum.


----------



## Coolidge24

Seems to me this is the look for which our Squire has an affinity, dare I say?

Looks like you, Squire!


----------



## Doctor Damage

Below I have scanned an article on British country clothing that appeared in the December 1994 issue of _The Field_ magazine. This is an excellent guide to how they think about functional country clothing.

DocD


----------



## Sir Royston

Doctor Damage said:


> More photos from yet another shoot or perhaps a skeet competiton. Lots of tweed coats this time (with the inevitable Gore-Tex drop liners...).
> Thought I would add the following..
> Regards
> RBH


----------



## Beresford

Doctor Damage said:


> Below I have scanned an article on British country clothing that appeared in the December 1994 issue of _The Field_ magazine. This is an excellent guide to how they think about functional country clothing.
> 
> DocD


Reminds me of a great article on stag hunting in Scotland which appeared in the early 90s in the late great deceased and departed "M" magazine.


----------



## Naval Gent

Sir Royston said:


> Thought I would add the following..
> Regards
> RBH


Do you get very high birds over your back garden fence, your Lordship? Looks like a sporting peg. Nice suit. But about that shotgun...

With tongue firmly in cheek,

Scott


----------



## DougNZ

DD, I'm having trouble downloading the last two pages of your article. Can you help?


----------



## Sir Royston

Naval Gent said:


> Do you get very high birds over your back garden fence, your Lordship? Looks like a sporting peg. Nice suit. But about that shotgun...
> 
> With tongue firmly in cheek,
> 
> Scott


Not actually trying to kill anything for the photo!!.. and yes, that gun.. not the most useful of items really!


----------



## Doctor Damage

DougNZ said:


> DD, I'm having trouble downloading the last two pages of your article. Can you help?


The pages seemt to be working fine. They are large files, so wait for them to load. If it somes up with the little "X" thing, then just right-click on it and select "show picture". That usually re-loads the image.

DocD


----------



## Micawber

Second post here and a bit late contributing to this thread I know but as I live in the country and have been involved in British fieldsports for many years so thought I would chip in. I have piles of shooting and hunting magazines and books galore plus my own photos and given some spare time will be happy to dig out and post up some examples.

Nice to meet you.


----------



## Untilted

Those socks are nasty. 

Just the way I like them.


----------



## M. Charles

Micawber said:


> Second post here and a bit late contributing to this thread I know but as I live in the country and have been involved in British fieldsports for many years so thought I would chip in. I have piles of shooting and hunting magazines and books galore plus my own photos and given some spare time will be happy to dig out and post up some examples.
> 
> Nice to meet you.


Where did you get your kit?


----------



## Micawber

M. Charles said:


> Where did you get your kit?


Which part?


----------



## M. Charles

Micawber said:


> Which part?


All of it.


----------



## Micawber

The jacket, breeks and cap (I have a matching waistcoat and topcoat) came from a now defunct countrywear specialist (who's name escapes me) down south several years ago. 

The gun is an English sidelock that I have had many a year.

The dogs are mine and came from working Labrador breeders.

:icon_smile:


----------



## Lt_Gen_Me

Anyone think a barbour (Bedale) would match a city suit well? Mixing the county with the city? Any thoughts or photos for that matter, chaps?

Lt. Gen.


----------



## Pgolden

Lt_Gen_Me said:


> Anyone think a barbour (Bedale) would match a city suit well? Mixing the county with the city? Any thoughts or photos for that matter, chaps?
> 
> Lt. Gen.


Too short. You need a Beaufort or Border. I like them both with city suits.


----------



## Naval Gent

Pgolden said:


> Too short. You need a Beaufort or Border. I like them both with city suits.


Concur. For wear over a suit jacket, you want the Border. Works very well.

Scott


----------



## oldschoolprep

*An Excellent Thread*

This is one of the best threads on this site. The photos, many of which were apparently published in The Field, provide a keen insight into country living in the British Isles. Although the attire of the subjects is of uppermost interest to many, I was intrigued by some of the most handsome Labrador Retrievers I have seen in quite a while. Fine specimens of the noblest canine!


----------



## SCsailor

HoustonTEX said:


> I can't wait until my Barbour looks like his. I need to know. Do I wax it all the time or never.
> 
> Also, who makes a good pair of wellington boots?


I suspect that Barbour has been waxed fairly regularly over the years. I've learned that if you don't wax it the cloth dries completely out and it is susceptable to tearing at the creases and just deteriorating generally. Not surprising at all really. His looks a lot like mine does a couple of months after I've rewaxed it - the new wax doesn't wear evenly - that explains the shiny spots.


----------



## nicksull

*Lord Bath...*










I wonder if it isnt as much about a certain attitude than the togs.


----------



## nicksull

*Incidentally...*

Anyone seen a jacket like this anywhere recently? Id bag one in a shot.....


----------



## Sir Royston

*Belstaff*

Belstaff are making some lovely traditionally styled jackets again nowadays..
Always were a good piece if kit
RBH


----------



## Doctor Damage

Pgolden said:


> Too short. You need a Beaufort or Border. I like them both with city suits.


I find the Border to be much longer than the Beaufort.


----------



## Delmarco

My Barbour Bedale Classic in Sandstone. Not exactly a country picture if you don't really count Westchester NY as the country.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Indeed a great thread. But why wasn't the same stink kicked up about this being on the trad forum as for the British thread I created last week?


----------



## Doctor Damage

Delmarco said:


> My Barbour Bedale Classic in Sandstone. Not exactly a country picture if you don't really count Westchester NY as the country.


Great jacket, but a word of advice: remove the Barbour pin from the collar and lose it. Only tourists or noobs wear the pins!

Great wheels, too. That's one of the last good BMWs, before they decided that you need a television screen in your car to change such crucially important setting such as the tone of the door open warning bell... By the way, if you search on The Interchange forum, you'll find a thread which I posted about my late (and much lamented) old E28.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Micawber said:


> Second post here and a bit late contributing to this thread I know but as I live in the country and have been involved in British fieldsports for many years so thought I would chip in. I have piles of shooting and hunting magazines and books galore plus my own photos and given some spare time will be happy to dig out and post up some examples.


I'd love to see some old catalogues & stuff. I have some Barbour catalogues from 1994/5 which dates from just before the intrusion of synthetic materials and "brand styling" took hold. I have some other scanning duties promised, but someday I'll hopefully get them scanned and posted.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Doctor Damage said:


> Great jacket, but a word of advice: remove the Barbour pin from the collar and lose it. Only tourists or noobs wear the pins!


You're quite wrong on that point actually Doc, as regards the UK anyway. In the UK the Barbour badge has always been visible om many Barbour collars on Barbours being worn by Brits.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Doctor Damage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great jacket, but a word of advice: remove the Barbour pin from the collar and lose it. Only tourists or noobs wear the pins!
> 
> 
> 
> You're quite wrong on that point actually Doc, as regards the UK anyway. In the UK the Barbour badge has always been visible om many Barbour collars on Barbours being worn by Brits.
Click to expand...

I spend a summer in the UK back in 1994 and from my observations only the tourists, city dwellers, and owners of brand-new Barbours wore the pins. The people I saw in the small villages and wearing the ratty, heavily used Barbours never had the pins. Take it or leave it. I don't wear the pins. They're like leaving the tags on your new clothing!


----------



## DukeGrad

*Barbor*

Gentlemen

I agree with the badge as well. I have seen the same, tourists and new owners wearing this badge. In the mid 70 era, while in England. The same again. I had done some fly fishing then. And hunting. I did not see a badge.
My original barbor, an old one given to me from my dads collection had no badge. I got lucky. This coat was worn out, looked like the old one here.
I also have another barbor. I do not wear the badge.This coat is 25 years old too.
I FUI am not a fan of these badges anyway. I think elegant clothing such as what you see here, are worn at the collar. Holes in the woolens. And again, a barbor worn with a frenzy over a lifetime, to get that worn look!
Nice day


----------



## Vik

+1 to that.

I live in Central London and ride and shoot in Bucks and Norfolk reasonably regularly. i've never seen a pin on a Barbour, unless brand new or worn by by a non Brit...


----------



## Zingari

Mine went back to the factory for a refurbishment and came back with the badge for free!


----------



## Delmarco

DukeGrad said:


> Gentlemen
> 
> I agree with the badge as well. I have seen the same, tourists and new owners wearing this badge. In the mid 70 era, while in England. The same again. I had done some fly fishing then. And hunting. I did not see a badge.
> My original barbor, an old one given to me from my dads collection had no badge. I got lucky. This coat was worn out, looked like the old one here.
> I also have another barbor. I do not wear the badge.This coat is 25 years old too.
> I FUI am not a fan of these badges anyway. I think elegant clothing such as what you see here, are worn at the collar. Holes in the woolens. And again, a barbor worn with a frenzy over a lifetime, to get that worn look!
> Nice day


Uhm...
What constitutes a "noob" or "new owner"?

I was born well after the 1970s and in 2001 the Barbour Beaufort jacket my father handed over to me had a pin on the collar. At the time I was 19 years old and living in New York City and I didn't even know what the Barbour brand was much less noticed the pin on the collar. I eventually fell in love with the jacket because it was comfortable to wear and very weatherproof. My 2nd, 3rd and 4th Barbour Wax Jackets all came with pins on the collar and I never even thought about removing them since wearing the jackets were my initial and only reasons for buying them. Heck, I didn't even know the collar pins were removable until a few years ago when I noticed the newer Barbour jackets came with different style collar pins that were unattached from the collar and sold with the jacket in little marijauna baglets. I always just thought it was a part of the jacket.

This is me with my second Barbour Wax Jacket bought in 2002. My first Bedale.









A 3rd Barbour this one Classic Bedale Wax I bought a few years ago from a store in Derbyshire. Came with the pin attached as well.









My 4th Barbour Bedale I bought this winter at the Orvis store in NY came with no pin on the collar, but the pin was in a little marijana baglet that was stapled to the brand tags.









but I later attached the pin. LOL! :icon_smile_big:









The Beaufort Wax Jacket that I'm wearing today is the same one my father handed to me 10 years ago and it still has a pin on the collar and I'm wondering if it is even worth the bother removing it now after owning and wearing the jacket for almost ten years. I'm by no means a tourist or noob when it comes to Barbour jackets or UK culture (I lived my pre-teen/early teen years in North London and spent my summers in the country at summer camp). My father, who is born, raised and lives in the UK, wore these jackets daily since the 60s and 70s and now because of him and our unspoken tradition I now wear my jackets. So if the pin makes me know less or more than someone else, or makes me a non-Brit tourist you guys need to explain that to me. Pin or not I never cared and I still don't. It takes nothing away from me or the quality of the jacket.


----------



## wnh

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Indeed a great thread. But why wasn't the same stink kicked up about this being on the trad forum as for the British thread I created last week?


Maybe it has something to do with DocD not coming in attempting to re-brand the forum. Just a thought.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I have some great photos from the boxing day races, lots of tweed, barbours (and even a few plus-fours).


----------



## Delmarco

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I have some great photos from the boxing day races, lots of tweed, barbours (and even a few plus-fours).


I forgot this was the Trad forum.
duh....

forget what I wrote about the Barbour Pin. The Pin is obviously a contemporary construct, whether added for style or avdertisement/branding.


----------



## Delmarco

Delmarco said:


> I forgot this was the Trad forum.
> duh....
> 
> forget what I wrote about the Barbour Pin. The Pin is obviously a contemporary construct, whether added for style or avdertisement/branding.


I take that back.
If the future Queen of England wears a pin...so can I


----------



## smujd

Delmarco said:


> I take that back.
> If the future Queen of England wears a pin...so can I


But don't forget the hat, too!


----------



## Got Shell?

That worn Barbour looks great, I need to get one of those. Is that the Beaufort?


----------



## Delmarco

Got Shell? said:


> That worn Barbour looks great, I need to get one of those. Is that the Beaufort?


That is the Beaufort that Camilla is wearing. But it is the older pre-2006 style. These older style Barbour ages much better than the newer synthetic ones.

The have tons of these old, used Barbours on eBay, especially from the eBay.uk website or UK Sellers on the US eBay site. Or if you go to vacation in the UK you may find one for as little as $10 at most weekend garage sales anywhere north of London.


----------



## Got Shell?

I've got my eye on a couple used ones on eBay. Will update in a couple days, I hope I get one!


----------



## DukeGrad

*Delmarco!*

My friend

You win on the pin! I have never worn the pin on my 2. I got my first in the late 60 early 70 era. It is a gorgeous coat. Looks much nicer than the Queens by the way. I feel sad I got another Barboar. When they are new, they have no appeal. This one is like 10 years old. Getting there.
I took the pin off too. 
I wear mine fishing, hunting. As well as about town.
I never saw the brits wear the pin.
When I was in England in 1972 time, was fly fishing. I then noted all the coats. Including Musto, Lasken, and John Partridge.
Again, none worn at that time.
B y the way, John Partridge is an older favorite coat, less expensive. And worn a great deal i nEurope and here.
Thanks for the queen pics!
Anyway, enjoy these. Wear them for 50 years.

All your family, friends will want these items. So keep locked in a large gn cabinet!


----------



## DukeGrad

*Lasken Wool Page 2*

Gentlemen

The Lasken wool coat on page 2 of this post is the one I want. They make a great wool coat too. I think a lot better in quality than Barboar, or any of the bespoke people that do them as well.
This coat, a light green tweed is around 600-700 bucks. I have wanted this one. And am eyeing.
I recommend their product as well my friends

Nice day


----------



## DukeGrad

*Doctor Damage*

My friend

I went through this forum again. And have enjoyed it immensely. All the best in British country. And great photos. Great hunts.
Again, thanks for keeping alive.

I have been here too long. But this is the best forum that I have experienced here. It should go where Andy puts all the elite stuff.
And you should get a free
KABBAZ Shirt!

Nice day


----------



## Delmarco

I still don't understand the fuss about the pin.

I didn't even realize it was such a big faux pas until I came to AAAC. Now I notice it all the time, even on others' jackets.

I can't see how it takes away from the Barbour jacket by having the pin there.

The pin is not tacky or tasteless in its own right, it even matches the jacket.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Delmarco said:


> I still don't understand the fuss about the pin.
> 
> I didn't even realize it was such a big faux pas until I came to AAAC. Now I notice it all the time, even on others' jackets.
> 
> I can't see how it takes away from the Barbour jacket by having the pin there.
> 
> The pin is not tacky or tasteless in its own right, it even matches the jacket.


Let's get one thing straight: we're most kidding you around. But on the other hand, do you leave the tags on other clothes you've bought?


----------



## P Hudson

I bought my Barbour in Cambridge about 1990. Someone at the time suggested I remove the pin lest people spit on me. I wasn't all that worried about being spit on (after all, they are water proof), but his point was that in the very status conscience UK, you don't want to be seen as pretentious unless you have the right to be. "The future queen" has more to be pretentious about.

I removed the pin soon enough. Then, when I had repair work done, it was returned with a new pin attached.


----------



## BPH

smujd said:


> But don't forget the hat, too!


Perhaps you only keep the badge on when wearing the coat with jeans - not really classic British countrywear.

I got rid of the badge on my Barbour immediately - then again I also remove the manufacturers label from the sleeve of my suits, unlike some poor souls.


----------



## Delmarco

BPH said:


> Perhaps you only keep the badge on when wearing the coat with jeans - not really classic British countrywear.
> 
> I got rid of the badge on my Barbour immediately - then again I also remove the manufacturers label from the sleeve of my suits, unlike some poor souls.


So what do you guys do with all the Barbour pins? Throw them out???

I had to google this because I could not believe a minute pin would create such a stir that it would ruin the entire beauty of the jacket and detract from the wearer's character. What I found is that these "frown-upon" pins sell for as much as $20 online (ebay and elsehwere) and seem to be a consistently hot item that people want to buy. So somewhere out there, the must be hordes of people who think the pin completes the jacket.



P Hudson said:


> I bought my Barbour in Cambridge about 1990. Someone at the time suggested I remove the pin lest people spit on me. I wasn't all that worried about being spit on (after all, they are water proof), but his point was that in the very status conscience UK, you don't want to be seen as pretentious unless you have the right to be. "The future queen" has more to be pretentious about.
> 
> I removed the pin soon enough. Then, when I had repair work done, it was returned with a new pin attached.


If it is already a Barbour jacket how does is a tiny badge pin that says Barbour make it pretentious? You can hardly see the darn pin, much less notice it unless you look for it.

I understand if you are wearing your LL Bean or J Crew Jacket with a Barbour pin attached to the collar being frowned upon or pretentious!

The makers of the jacket should have the final say on their jackets and not some other arsehole who thinks his opinions on Barbour jackets should make me remove mine lest I be spat on.



Doctor Damage said:


> But on the other hand, do you leave the tags on other clothes you've bought?


Barbour ships the jacket with pins on them, their merchants sell the jackets with pins on them, so why should I remove it because some Tory bloke on the subway tells me to. And don't tell me it is a tag, like a cloth tag on the sleeve of a suit. It's a brass/metal pin that only says "Barbour". It doesn't have the price, size, or washing instructions on it.

I'm so glad I'm man enough and Democratic-American enough to holdfast my own opinions and not follow what other people tell me to do. Then again, I'm not a conservative muppet.

This has vexed me greatly and I will now not only put the darn pin back on the collar of all my Barbour jackets, but I will put two pins on each collar and you know what....I will make it work and look good and tell other people to wear as many pins as they would like (and I won't spit on them for not listening to me either)

:aportnoy:

ok lets get back to the topic; British Country Clothing!

I like to eventually incorporate certain aspects (esp. patterns and textures) of the tradition into modern cuts like shown below


----------



## smujd

Delmarco said:


> This has vexed me greatly and I will now not only put the darn pin back on the collar of all my Barbour jackets, but I will put two pins on each collar


To quote the great Peter Gibbons, "Doesn't it bother you that you have to get up in the morning and you have to put on a bunch of pieces of flair?" :icon_smile_big:


----------



## AndrewRogers

This thread is great. The pictures are awesome.


----------



## The Swedish Chef

Delmarco said:


> ok lets get back to the topic; British Country Clothing!
> 
> I like to eventually incorporate certain aspects (esp. patterns and textures) of the tradition into modern cuts like shown below


What jacket is that, its stunning!? Is it a Hackett?

Where can I get one?


----------



## Joe Tradly

Delmarco said:


> What I found is that these "frown-upon" pins sell for as much as $20 online (ebay and elsehwere) and seem to be a consistently hot item that people want to buy. So somewhere out there, the must be hordes of people who think the pin completes the jacket.


Probably the best argument to date to not wear the pin.

JB


----------



## P Hudson

Delmarco,

"If it is already a Barbour jacket how does is a tiny badge pin that says Barbour make it pretentious? You can hardly see the darn pin, much less notice it unless you look for it."

I take your point, but I think the answer is something like this: if you wear a Barbour that is your business. If you advertise to other people that you wear one, then you have made it something more than that. Why would you do that unless you care about other people seeing it? I think that the idea of wearing logos, be they alligators or polo players, is more American than European (irrespective of the provenance of the 'gator), and more aspiring class than upper class.

I'll try to illustrate: my friend who has a doctorate from Oxford and teaches in a university literature dept. was in a restaurant in Ireland. Somehow she got to talking with another patron, an American: the other woman said, "My husband is a judge". I don't know what the typical American reply would be. My refined and well educated British friend responded with, "we're farmers"--which was in fact true, since the family owned a farm.

Another example: where I teach, not one member of faculty would dream of displaying his PhD certificate, or any other academic award, in a prominent place. That would be deemed tacky.

There is a game that lots of Brits (and Australians) choose not to play while many Americans play with gusto. By at least one definition of the term, the "trad" end of the spectrum doesn't play the game either. I can't picture Archibald Cox or WFB wearing the big Polo logo, or even the little one. I think that the little pin is the UK equivalent of the American big Polo logo that has of late become common.

Sorry to be long-winded. Now I think I'll go and try to find those pins: Ebay, here I come.


----------



## P Hudson

By the way, Delmarco, I'm envious of your Barbour collection. Very nice. And I think it is really cool that you got one passed down from your dad. That will no doubt mean more and more to you as time passes.


----------



## rmcnabb

Greetings all - 
What a great website, and what a great thread. I have seen several people wearing denim jeans with country clothing. I don't mind it at all - I like the color and feel of denim and I think it looks good as far as it goes. It's certainly not as sharp as proper breeks or moleskin trousers or what have you, but it ain't bad.  

What is the read on this hole? Where and when is denim acceptable? I'd be lost without my Levis 501's. But then I'm never invited to shoot in Scotland, either.

Thanks.


----------



## 35-Foxtrot

P Hudson said:


> I can't picture Archibald Cox or WFB wearing the big Polo logo, or even the little one. I think that the little pin is the UK equivalent of the American big Polo logo that has of late become common.


There are quite a few photos of Buckley wearing Lacostes; I'm certain I've seen him wearing Ralph Lauren shirts on occasion later in life.


----------



## Delmarco

The Swedish Chef said:


> What jacket is that, its stunning!? Is it a Hackett?
> 
> Where can I get one?


It is a Bladen



> Founded in 1917, Bladen is committed to mantaining the highest standards of traditional craftsmanship and meticulous attention to detail.
> A Bladen jacket takes up to six weeks to cereate in a highly skilled process involving over 120 separate operetions, many of them by hand.
> Many of the cloths are made exclusively for Bladen by the finest English and Scottish mills, with the renowned Supasax quality in two ply lambswool a proven classic.
> The buttons are traditionally cross stitched, whilst the buttons are hand made.
> The jacket interlinings are natural canvas, including 100 % horse hair, with a four piece chest to ensure a near perfect lasting fit across the chest and shoulders.
> The trousers are traditionally constructed to the finest standards featuring luxury cotton pocketing and a waistband with fine rubber shirt grips for added comfort.


and there is lots more here...



P Hudson said:


> By the way, Delmarco, I'm envious of your Barbour collection. Very nice. And I think it is really cool that you got one passed down from your dad. That will no doubt mean more and more to you as time passes.


Thanks mate.

Okay...I stopped with the wearing of the pin. It is taken off and in my socks draw. I don't even notice it isn't there anymore. I did, however, notice the jacket was a little lighter without the pin.


----------



## Carlton-Browne

I've got that one - it's a Morland which is the heavyweight version of the Beaufort. Mine is almost as good as that but has a little way to go yet. The comments about letting it dry out and then waxing are correct and mine goes back to Barbour about every two years (I am pleased to say that I have yet to see it come back with a lapel pin but then it pre-dates those so maybe they have a rule of thumb about that). I also think the heavier fabric picks up a better patina and, having had a Border before this, I would avoid the light or medium weight fabrics like the plague.

I was rather proud when I sent my Border back for the first time and it came back with a letter saying they had never seen one in such bad condition - something to do with the plaquet. Mind you it had spent the previous couple of years doing military service.



qwerty said:


> Doctor Damage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised no one has commented on the exquisite condition of the Barbour worn by the man in the middle of this photograph. Something to which we should all aspire!
> 
> Is this the result of rarely waxing a Barbour over many years of hard use, or is it the result of waxing the Barbour regularly and generously over the years?
Click to expand...


----------



## mannaman

Dear fellow fans of British country attire. May I point towards a little shop in Hamburg, Germany, that carries all kinds of vintage Brit-wear? I am not in any sort a part of this nor do I receive discounts for posts like this. I am just a fan and a lover for people with passions:

https://www.rudolf-beaufays.de/index.html

If you ever come to Hamburg, make sure to pay this place a visit. It is more like a museum.


----------



## 11hr

To weigh in briefly on the Barbour pin matter, I removed mine years ago but after reading the discussions here added a small lapel pin. It's of the Union Jack and Tennessee State flag, and I really do like the looks of it now that there's something back on the collar. 

That being said, from my university days the Barbour pin says a little too much about who's wearing the jacket.


----------



## Delmarco

11hr said:


> To weigh in briefly on the Barbour pin matter, I removed mine years ago but after reading the discussions here added a small lapel pin. It's of the Union Jack and Tennessee State flag, and I really do like the looks of it now that there's something back on the collar.
> 
> That being said, from my university days the Barbour pin says a little too much about who's wearing the jacket.


but its a pin. moreover it is a pin that already comes attached on the jacket so all the pin would say about the wearer is that they care less about how they look forgetting to remove the pin, than someone who actually took the time out to remove the pin.

I've been wearing my pins since 2001 when I started wearing the jackets and never even noticed the thing was removable until recently after reading this thread. Now that it is gone, I feel the jacket seems to be missing something so I replaced the pin. But in the interim, I've been looking to replace it with other small gold logo pins from organizations I'm involved with.


----------



## JibranK

DukeGrad said:


> My friend
> 
> You win on the pin! I have never worn the pin on my 2. I got my first in the late 60 early 70 era. It is a gorgeous coat. Looks much nicer than the Queens by the way. I feel sad I got another Barboar. When they are new, they have no appeal. This one is like 10 years old. Getting there.
> I took the pin off too.
> I wear mine fishing, hunting. As well as about town.
> I never saw the brits wear the pin.
> When I was in England in 1972 time, was fly fishing. I then noted all the coats. Including Musto, Lasken, and John Partridge.
> Again, none worn at that time.
> B y the way, John Partridge is an older favorite coat, less expensive. And worn a great deal i nEurope and here.
> Thanks for the queen pics!
> Anyway, enjoy these. Wear them for 50 years.
> 
> All your family, friends will want these items. So keep locked in a large gn cabinet!


Erm DukeGrad, that's not HM The Queen - it's HRH The Duchess of Cornwall and Rothesay.


----------



## rlp271

There was a lot of talk about Blaze orange earlier, and to my knowledge that's mostly for deer hunters. When it comes to ducks, upland birds, bear, turkey, or just about anything else, that's not an issue, at least in Wisconsin. I know we're talking about British country clothing, which of course leads to shooting, but shooting and hunting are different things. When you're hunting upland birds, you can dress however you please. You have a dog flushing our your prey, and with the cost of a good shotgun, those who hunt birds are generally wealthier. They have to spend time shooting clays, buying well-weighted guns, etc.

In Wisconsin, most people hunt deer. Any idiot with a gun bigger than a .22 and a hunter's safety cert. can go out. The license is only $12. With that many people out in the woods, and half of them drunk which is a shame, you need to be bright and visible. I don't care how ugly the blaze orange looks, I wear it head to toe, because no drunk a$$hole is going to mistake me for a deer.


----------



## Got Shell?

Rip, nice post, but next time: don't hold back, tell us how you really feel! lol


----------



## Doctor Damage

Unfortunately Musto has discontinued their classic Highlands jacket (which I posted about earlier in this thread). It was one of the first Gore-Tex shooting coats to gain popularity, although its high price ensured that only the well heeled could own one (at least in the early days). I wanted one from day one, but now that I can afford one, it's gone.


----------



## SartoNYC

*P Hudson, don't be a bore.*

"There is a game that lots of Brits (and Australians) choose not to play while many Americans play with gusto".

How have you missed all the chavs and wags in both the UK & in Oz?


----------



## Mazama

*Do as you please, but consider this*



Doctor Damage said:


> But on the other hand, do you leave the tags on other clothes you've bought?


 This, I think, is the point. I was brought up (admittedly long before Delmarco was born) to generally avoid garments with labels sewn on the outside. Such labeling always makes me think of dear old Minnie Pearl on Grand Ole Opry whose trademark of supposed "hickness" was that she left the price tag dandling from her hat.

Delmarco isn't old enough to recall that such exterior labels or logos were not common in the U.S. before, I'd say, the 1980s (Lacoste being a notable and once venerable exception). This practice of forcing customers to wear a manufacturer's advertising when they walk down the street really took off when Gucci started putting it's symbol on everything it sold, a practice that traditional dressers initially found (and IMO still find) tacky.

Having said that, I think Delmarco should wear whatever he likes however he likes to wear it and not worry what anyone else, least of all me, thinks about it. To paraphrase Gore Vidal, "Style is knowing who you are, what you want to wear, and not giving a damn."

The mystery to me in all this is why anyone wants to wear a Barbour waxwear jacket in the first place. They're heavy, smelly, hot, not all that well finished and you see yourself coming and going because every Sam Waterston lookalike wannabe who can't think of something else to wear has got one.

My Italian-made Beretta Gun-6 field coat beats Barbour waxwear in every regard (full disclosure: there's a very discreet Berretta label on a lower pocket flap that blends into the coat's fabric). And anyone secure enough in their taste and knowledge of functional outdoor clothing to choose something on its merits rather than because everyone else wears one will probably never run across someone else wearing a Gun-6.

Now I'll retreat into my bunker and prepare to endure the inevitable counter-fire from the Barbourphiles.


----------



## Leon

Doctor Damage said:


> Unfortunately Musto has discontinued their classic Highlands jacket (which I posted about earlier in this thread). It was one of the first Gore-Tex shooting coats to gain popularity, although its high price ensured that only the well heeled could own one (at least in the early days). I wanted one from day one, but now that I can afford one, it's gone.


John Norris stocks this one:

Small only though...

Leon


----------



## 127.72 MHz

Having said that, I think Delmarco should wear whatever he likes however he likes to wear it and not worry what anyone else, least of all me, thinks about it. To paraphrase Gore Vidal, "Style is knowing who you are, what you want to wear, and not giving a damn."[/quote]

I'm in complete agreement although this may be the only thing Gore Vidal and I see eye to eye on.



Mazama said:


> The mystery to me in all this is why anyone wants to wear a Barbour waxwear jacket in the first place. They're heavy, smelly, hot, not all that well finished and you see yourself coming and going because every Sam Waterston lookalike wannabe who can't think of something else to wear has got one.




I too happen to own two Barbours as well as a Beretta Gun-6 and I disagree that it beats either one of my Barbours in every way. (perhaps the Betetta is subjectively better in one way or another but "Every way?"

Not a chance. And if one adds an optional Barbour lining the Beretta becomes even more pale by comparison.

Here's a link to the Gun-6,

You said:
My Italian-made Beretta Gun-6 field coat beats Barbour waxwear in every regard (full disclosure: there's a very discreet Berretta label on a lower pocket flap that blends into the coat's fabric). And anyone secure enough in their taste and knowledge of functional outdoor clothing to choose something on its merits rather than because everyone else wears one will probably never run across someone else wearing a Gun-6.

Now I'll retreat into my bunker and prepare to endure the inevitable counter-fire from the Barbourphiles. [/quote]

Again in my opinion the Gun-6 is inferior to either one of my Barours, (a Beaufort and a now discontinued model) but to make this easy the Barbours wipe off with a damp cloth.
1. The Betrtta has to be dry cleaned.

2. Gortex loses it's ability to function as it was designed over time and isn't near as durable. (also Gortex does not stand up to heat as admitted by the manufacture) When might one find this out? I found it out when the Gortex sat next to a heater in a car while heading for the field. The gortex pants have never been the same.

3. Now a couple of my own subjective dislikes with the Beretta. I don't like synthetic fabrics and the Betetta is loaded with them. From the dreaded Gortex to the newer and even less functional "CoolMax." (Jeeze Louise I swear CoolMax reminds me of the non-iron coating everyone is now putting on the non-iron shirts,...It feels chintzy and well, synthetic!)

4. The straps Beretta has installed. (tell me they haven't been stowed properly and gotten in your way,)

5. The velcro on the Beretta. Sounds great when you have to "Rip" it and it startels the dogs. (although I admit I'm not wearing it hunting any more waiting for me to "Rip" my velcrow and have it flush some birds while my friends stare at me,...)
 
Why did I even purchase the $560.- Beretta Gun-6? (Yes you read that correctly sports fans five hundred sixty dollars!)

Well I didn't. I had a big issue with a Beretta double gun and for all my five months of trouble Beretta sent me the Gun-6 non gratis.

I guess my opinion isn't worth any more than your's but that also means it isn't worth any less either.

My best,


----------



## Doctor Damage

I stopped wearing Barbours for two reasons: (1) they started appearing everywhere in Toronto, and (2) they are too hot for a rainy summer day in Canada, and far too cold for a Canadian winter. Honestly, I think they're really only useable in British weather (which is what they were designed for originally).

I liked the Musto Highlands solely because it had an extra-large collar copied from their offshore sailing gear (HPX and MPX), which means a man with a long neck like mine might actually have been properly protected. The use of Gore-Tex was irrelevant since testaments in _The Field_ magazine showed that the water got trapped in the outer protective (non-Gore Tex) layer and made the jackets cold and heavy, although everyone who did buy a Highlands jacket loved it nevertheless. They were also apparently targets for thieves, due to their original high price.


----------



## Wrenkin

Doctor Damage said:


> I stopped wearing Barbours for two reasons: (1) they started appearing everywhere in Toronto, and (2) they are too hot for a rainy summer day in Canada, and far too cold for a Canadian winter. Honestly, I think they're really only useable in British weather (which is what they were designed for originally).


As ever, Toronto != Canada. Barbours are ideal 6 months of the year in Vancouver. It's pretty much 9 to 12 degrees all winter, and you won't see the sun for a month at a time. Come early spring, just take out the lining and you buy yourself another month.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Wrenkin said:


> As ever, Toronto != Canada. Barbours are ideal 6 months of the year in Vancouver. It's pretty much 9 to 12 degrees all winter, and you won't see the sun for a month at a time. Come early spring, just take out the lining and you buy yourself another month.


BC has weather you won't find anywhere else in Canada. It also has people you won't find anywhere else in Canada too...


----------



## Mazama

127.72 MHz said:


> I too happen to own two Barbours as well as a Beretta Gun-6 and I disagree that it beats either one of my Barbours in every way. (perhaps the Betetta is subjectively better in one way or another but "Every way?"
> 
> Not a chance. And if one adds an optional Barbour lining the Beretta becomes even more pale by comparison.
> 
> I guess my opinion isn't worth any more than your's but that also means it isn't worth any less either.


*Mr. Woodward, your opinions are well considered, well stated, worth a lot and I appreciate you sharing them. Your impressive return fire from the Barbourphile camp is worthy of a response and also requires one factual correction.

For my purposes both the Beretta and the Barbours are for street or less-than-rugged field wear rather than hard use field wear due to their weight. I greatly prefer the Beretta style and relative rarity and in three years of use have found that it sheds precipitation and wind quite well.

As for the exterior fabric, despite having nylon mixed with the cotton it does not, to my (untrained?) eye, have a synthetic feel or appearance.

My experience with Gore-Tex (as well as the brand-x derivatives since the original patent expired), having used it since 1980, is different from yours. It's far from perfect but there's nothing that's really better in fabric weights light enough and compressible enough for my needs.

As for the jacket linings we have different experiences in that regard also. The cotton lining is my #1 problem with Barbour as it can become clammy or even soaked (I did actually own and use one many years back). I don't wear a stitch of cotton for serious field wear. In contrast I find Coolmax and similar liners excellent for wicking away moisture despite of (actually because of, I suppose) their synthetic base.

I need to respectfully correct your assertion that the Beretta Gun-6 must be dry cleaned. Like all Gore-Tex items it should never be dry cleaned. The label on my Gun-6 specifies washing in water up to 40-degrees celsius. I have found Granger's line of cleaning products especially designed for Gore-tax, down and wool, plus a product that refinishes the exterior so water beads well, to be truly excellent. They've improved the finish, water shedding ability or loft of several old, heavily used pieces of field gear.

As for the Gun-6 list price... yes, it's outrageous. Fortunately the distributor occasionally deeply discounts overstock on Ebay and I, being unwilling to pay the list price, eventually scored one, new with tags, for $150 delivered.

You and I are in total agreement (!!) that the paraphrased Gore Vidal line I posted is the only worthwhile thing he's ever said.*


----------



## Pentheos

Normal fonts! Use them.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Does anyone wonder what the markup on Babour jackets is? or was? Check out this court decision from the 1990s and note line 35 on page 4, quoting a Barbour executive:


> The figures quoted here are ex factory prices, the average mark-up to retail price will, says Mr Scullion, be *approximately 80%*.


----------



## 123robertelee

I have a question... I have had my Barbour for a few years and am in the market for a new one and found a really good deal on one on the internet but I do not remember what size mine is and cannot find any tag anywhere. Does anyone else have a tag?


----------



## Delmarco

123robertelee said:


> I have a question... I have had my Barbour for a few years and am in the market for a new one and found a really good deal on one on the internet but I do not remember what size mine is and cannot find any tag anywhere. Does anyone else have a tag?


I don't understand your question.  Are you asking us if _we_ have a size tag for _your_ jacket? Do _we _know where the size tag is located in the Barbour jackets?

No we don't have size the tag for your jacket, nor do we know you or your specific size. Size tags are usually located on the inside of the inner chest pocket.

Rule of thumb is small men (5'0 thru 5'5/5'6 100lbs to 120lbs) can wear a Small or Barbour size C34 or C36. 
medium men (5'6 thru 6'0 150lbs and up ) wear a Medium or Barbour size C38 or C40.
large men or wide bodied men should wear Large//XL or Barbour size C42 and up.

Barbour jackets tend to fit on the big side. So if you wear a 38 suit chances are you wear a C38 or Medium Beaufort. If you wear a 40 suit then a C40 jacket will fit you, and so on.

Barbour does this so to accomodate a sports jacket or heavy sweater, not to mention the countless arrangements of snap in or zip linings, that you may wear under the jacket.



Doctor Damage said:


> Does anyone wonder what the markup on Babour jackets is? or was? Check out this court decision from the 1990s and note line 35 on page 4, quoting a Barbour executive:


Interesting... I too noticed even in recent years the already expensive Beauforts and Bedales have been climbing in retail price in the USA.
Still for a quality jacket that is uniquely designed, styled and still hand made(?) in the UK I still think $300 to $400 for these jackets are a steal. Barbour now has a commercial Luxury Lifestyle line replete with _soft wear trend fashion_ clothing and hand bags that are of commercial quality but priced as a high end luxury brand. So I'm not sure if that is also driving up the retail price of the older Barbour goods.

BTW I just picked up my 4th Beaufort this weekend. After 3 Dress Gordon Tartan A150 Beauforts I finally got a Classic Tartan A830 from a store out of Yorkshire.


----------



## Epaminondas

rlp271 said:


> There was a lot of talk about Blaze orange earlier, and to my knowledge that's mostly for deer hunters. When it comes to ducks, upland birds, bear, turkey, or just about anything else, that's not an issue, at least in Wisconsin. .


It varies from state to state. I've never hunted in Wisconsin and am not sure on the actual application of the regulations, but my review of the Wisonsin hunting regulations, which state "During any gun or muzzleloader deer season, no person may hunt any game unless at least 50% of the person's outer clothing above the waist is colored blaze orange." suggests that blaze orange is required for hunting ANY game (i.e., including ducks, upland birds, bear, etc.) if deer season is still open. I know Iowa has a blaze orange requirement for upland hunting and would be surprised if most states didn't have one.


----------



## Delmarco

Pictures from a trip to City Of London last Spring of me wearing a then recently purchased anniversary edition Dress Gordon Tartan *Barbour Bedale A100. *The April/May/June weather of London is perfect for the Bedale whether around town or in the country. I live in NY now but was there visiting family and friends who still live there.

Standing under the London Eye

Under Nelson's Column

Under St Paul's...

In front the British Museum at green exhibit

Back home in Upstate, New York along the Hudson River (east of New Paltz) during a recent _non-sport_ visit to the former Estate of Raymond Rich. So my jackets do see the country from time to time.

.


----------



## bd79cc

Delmarco, thanks for the outstanding pictures. I don't think I've ever met anyone who can wear a Barbour like you can. You are indeed the best walking and talking advertisement for Barbour jackets around!

For the record, I think you should wear whatever pins you please on the collars of your Barbours.


----------



## The Rambler

Outstanding pics Del. You wear it well. Felt a pang of nostalgia for the Hudson Valley when I saw the bottom view - lived there for years, just E of Hyde Park.


----------



## Delmarco

lol. Thanks guys. I actually no longer wear the barbour pins on the collar but since I'm a big Tottenham Hotspurs FC supporter and wear the member's Tottenham Crest pin instead. That is the pin you see in those pictures.

_Audere Est Facere_ literally means _To Dare Is To Do_ or more appropriately translated as _Courage lies in Action._


----------



## hookem12387

Delmarco said:


> lol. Thanks guys. I actually no longer wear the barbour pins on the collar but since I'm a big Tottenham Hotspurs FC supporter and wear the member's Tottenham Crest pin instead. That is the pin you see in those pictures.
> 
> _Audere Est Facere_ literally means _To Dare Is To Do_ or more appropriately translated as _Courage lies in Action._


Love the Spurs pin. This Champions league run should be fun.


----------



## Bermuda

I only paid attention to Spurs when they had Robbie Keane. Man united all the way


----------



## Pentheos

This thread deserves to be back on the front page for a bit. Some of the newer members might like what they see.


----------



## Flairball

This is a good thread. Glad it's been bumped.

I'll make a small contribution. Not full on country style, but Barbour is represented. This pick is from a day of dog training, and before I lost 50lbs.


----------



## catside

First I thrifted this and wore it while walking my dog this fall.



It was a little large at XL. So I traded it with another thrifter across the country:


----------



## Brio1

Flairball said:


> This is a good thread. Glad it's been bumped.
> 
> I'll make a small contribution. Not full on country style, but Barbour is represented. This pick is from a day of dog training, and before I lost 50lbs.


A hearty welcome, Flairball. That is a fine dog. You may find this blog of interest: https://mainlinesportsman.blogspot.com/


----------



## fishertw

smujd said:


> But don't forget the hat, too!


I've got a Bedale that looks much like the Beaufort she is wearing. Worn, torn, and totally loved in it's shabiness!
Tom


----------



## Flairball

Another snowy day, the morning spent behind the snow blower. Barbour Burghley, and wax cap, LLB sweater, moleskin trousers, and wellies make the job easier. 








Time for a sandwich and a drink. :biggrin:


----------



## Oldsarge

You make it obvious why when one needs truly foul weather outers, Barbour is the standard. Why I had mine on only yesterday to walk to the mailbox. First time I've had it out in a couple of years. Maybe I need to get back to the Arctic more often . . .


----------



## Troglodyte

What is typical "country dress" in hot weather?

Cordially,
Trog


----------



## Oldsarge

I'm not sure the British countryside has caught up with the concept of 'hot' weather, yet. I'm sure they're trying but the last few summers over there have been rather on the damp side and Barbours might have been year-round garb. However, here's one possibility.


----------



## roman totale XVII

Oldsarge said:


> I'm not sure the British countryside has caught up with the concept of 'hot' weather, yet. I'm sure they're trying but the last few summers over there have been rather on the damp side and Barbours might have been year-round garb. However, here's one possibility.


I daren't ask what you googled in order to find that!

I my experience of living in the UK countryside for many years, I can tell you that the only concession the farmers i knew gave to the warmer weather was to roll up their sleeves on their tattersall shirts.


----------



## Odradek

Bermuda said:


> I only paid attention to Spurs when they had Robbie Keane. Man united all the way


If I make briefly take the thread off on a complete tangent, did you know that Robbie Keane and Morrissey are cousins.


----------



## williamson

Troglodyte said:


> What is typical "country dress" in hot weather?





Oldsarge said:


> I'm not sure the British countryside has caught up with the concept of 'hot' weather, yet. I'm sure they're trying but the last few summers over there have been rather on the damp side and Barbours might have been year-round garb.


The mean July temperature in most of Britain is around 16C. The last hot summer was 2006, when some days reached 33C.
As I wilt over 25C I'm glad not to have to face hot weather frequently.


----------



## Langham

Troglodyte said:


> What is typical "country dress" in hot weather?
> 
> Cordially,
> Trog


Summer here lasts barely long enough to justify any special hot-weather outfit - 'three fine days and a thunderstorm'.


----------



## Oldsarge

So the upshot of it all is that if you want hot weather country clothing you need to start following the style of the well-off rural Southerner.


----------



## Troglodyte

*That Works!*



Oldsarge said:


> So the upshot of it all is that if you want hot weather country clothing you need to start following the style of the well-off rural Southerner.


That kinda is my general look now. This forum has broadened my style, even causing me to track down a fawn covert coat complete with velvet collar, but I frequently default to the look that was popular at my rural Virginia college back in the 1980s.

I love the weblink!

Cordially,
Trog


----------



## indisputable

Summers here are too hot for corduroy, tattersall shirts, caps, hats, jumpers, and waxed cotton. You can barely stand to venture outdoors.

I look forward eagerly to autumn.


----------



## Oldsarge

Tell me about it. Around the first of the year I start to long for spring but by July I can hardly wait for October. Maybe this year we'll get some rain and my Barbour will be useful again. Right now the poor thing languishes in the closet next to my old dress uniforms and my Woolrich shirt jac. I know, a shirt jac for winter? Hey, this is SoCal. Worse, it's SoCal near the sea. That means temperatures in the forties are considered bitter. Sorry.:redface:


----------



## midnight2six

My rabid curiosity forced me to wade through this thread. I live and work in the very rural Scottish Borders. In the course of a week I visit the Stately homes of One Earl and about 30 Lords, including topically Lord James Percy, (the Barbour designer and Duke of Northumberland's Son) and as many Dowager Lady mucks. Far too many Shooting and Fishing Estates and countless working farms. Coldstream, the home of the Regiment of Foot Guards is my working base and the amount of ex Guardsmen of all ranks, I meet is mind boggling. The Originators First photo showing Guardsmen in a shooting party, are you sure? Why no Guards Ties, they are universal in my experience. Even the Young princes wear them on every chance.
My Home is about 20 yards from one of the best celebrity shooting /fishing hotels and restaurants in the area and I can hardly get a parking space because of all the famous Tweed Plus Four wearing patrons hogging the place in their Range Rovers.

When not in John Deere coveralls, everyone from Farm labourer to Earl walks around in Tweeds, cords, Hunters, Barbours of every make and model and tattersall shirts. The country, it may seem romantic to a city dweller but years of getting stuck behind, 100's of horses riding the bounds, or every 5th vehicle a traktor or the 100's of mad driving followers of the Horses and hounds chasing foxes even though it was banned by parliment, soon wears thin. Country clothing. Pah. Common as Muck.


----------



## stewartu

I have to agree with the others here, you are wearing he hell out of that Bedale. If i could find a jacket that fit me like that, i would stop looking.

nicely done.



Delmarco said:


> Pictures from a trip to City Of London last Spring of me wearing a then recently purchased anniversary edition Dress Gordon Tartan *Barbour Bedale A100. *The April/May/June weather of London is perfect for the Bedale whether around town or in the country. I live in NY now but was there visiting family and friends who still live there.
> 
> Standing under the London Eye
> 
> Under Nelson's Column


----------



## 127.72 MHz

midnight2six said:


> My rabid curiosity forced me to wade through this thread. I live and work in the very rural Scottish Borders. In the course of a week I visit the Stately homes of One Earl and about 30 Lords, including topically Lord James Percy, (the Barbour designer and Duke of Northumberland's Son) and as many Dowager Lady mucks. Far too many Shooting and Fishing Estates and countless working farms. Coldstream, the home of the Regiment of Foot Guards is my working base and the amount of ex Guardsmen of all ranks, I meet is mind boggling. The Originators First photo showing Guardsmen in a shooting party, are you sure? Why no Guards Ties, they are universal in my experience. Even the Young princes wear them on every chance.
> My Home is about 20 yards from one of the best celebrity shooting /fishing hotels and restaurants in the area and I can hardly get a parking space because of all the famous Tweed Plus Four wearing patrons hogging the place in their Range Rovers.
> 
> When not in John Deere coveralls, everyone from Farm labourer to Earl walks around in Tweeds, cords, Hunters, Barbours of every make and model and tattersall shirts. The country, it may seem romantic to a city dweller but years of getting stuck behind, 100's of horses riding the bounds, or every 5th vehicle a traktor or the 100's of mad driving followers of the Horses and hounds chasing foxes even though it was banned by parliment, soon wears thin. Country clothing. Pah. Common as Muck.


Sir, your perspective is quite welcome. The last paragraph of your post clearly delineates the difference between people who "Talk the talk' but seldom, if ever, "walk the walk."

I am a native of the United States western state of Colorado. For years while I was growing up we used to laugh at the tourists who would go to great lengths to ensure they wouldn't look out of place by purchasing what they assumed would be "local" dress. Well, they stood out like the foreigners they were,....

It's fair to say that many people from the states, and I suspect elsewhere, are in love with most anything British. I feel confident that many of them are in love with a characture of what they *believe* the British in fact are.

A few years ago I was back home with a dear old friend I grew up with. One night I marveled at how silent the night was and how bright the stars were. My friend, who has never left replied: "Yeah, the tourist pay for it and we're stuck with it." I guess it's just a matter of perspective.


----------



## Tiger

Delmarco said:


> Pictures from a trip to City Of London last Spring of me wearing a then recently purchased anniversary edition Dress Gordon Tartan *Barbour Bedale A100. *The April/May/June weather of London is perfect for the Bedale whether around town or in the country. I live in NY now but was there visiting family and friends who still live there.
> 
> Standing under the London Eye
> 
> Under Nelson's Column
> 
> Under St Paul's...
> 
> In front the British Museum at green exhibit
> 
> Back home in Upstate, New York along the Hudson River (east of New Paltz) during a recent _non-sport_ visit to the former Estate of Raymond Rich. So my jackets do see the country from time to time.
> 
> .


Looks fantastic - I'm really envious, Delmarco!


----------



## Pentheos

Delmarco hasn't posted in 18 months or so. But I'm sure he'd appreciate the praise.


----------



## Colonel Ichabod

Hobbits out hunting.


----------



## Oldsarge

If that's photoshopped, it's _really_ well done. But if those really were hobbits out hunting, they'd have pint flasks in their hands, not coffee cups.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Colonel Ichabod

I was impressed with the fact that Elijah Wood was the one who dressed most appropriately, and he's the American of the group. :{)


----------



## Fraser Tartan

_Barbour jackets were once the preserve of the country set; sported by Tatler readers on fishing or hunting expeditions. But now younger, urban-based customers are buying into the brand, and I'm one of them._

https://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2012/mar/01/barbour-city-kids


----------



## Oldsarge

I really despise people who complain that perfectly functional, good-looking clothing should only be worn by a certain set because it always was and therefore no one else should. If the hipsters want to wear Barbour and the company keeps the product quality up, hipst on! I can't believe some of the prats commenting on that article. You'd think it was somehow class treason to make money . . .


----------



## Ekphrastic

^ Well, actually, you're not far off from the truth (and you're very observant). Yes--there are people who still believe that the masses must stay in their classes. I'm with you, though! Barbour on!


----------



## Colonel Ichabod

Good lord, if I stopped wearing things just because they became popular, I would be out of lots of my wardrobe...


----------



## Pentheos

I take it those are prince harry and prince the other one that just had a kid? (I only know about Harry because of his naked shenanigans in Vegas.) I bet they outgrew those custom Barbours in a couple months. Sad that the fortune of an empire is spent to keep even the wee ones looking unlike the hoi polloi. Oh, that's right, prince charles mends his shoes. How thrifty.


----------



## Odradek

Oldsarge said:


> I really despise people who complain that perfectly functional, good-looking clothing should only be worn by a certain set because it always was and therefore no one else should. If the hipsters want to wear Barbour and the company keeps the product quality up, hipst on! I can't believe some of the prats commenting on that article. You'd think it was somehow class treason to make money . . .


Well it is The Guardian, after all.


----------



## Langham

Pentheos said:


> I take it those are prince harry and prince the other one that just had a kid? (I only know about Harry because of his naked shenanigans in Vegas.) I bet they outgrew those custom Barbours in a couple months. Sad that the fortune of an empire is spent to keep even the wee ones looking unlike the hoi polloi. Oh, that's right, prince charles mends his shoes. How thrifty.


Clearly we must have run out of cash then. Here are the Cambridge family as seen yesterday. The picture further below, of William shortly after his own birth, illustrates the apparent decline in princely style in the space of one generation.


----------



## Mr Humphries

I live very near the Barbour factory and outlet store in the town J Barbour started up in and EVERYONE has a Barbour of some description round here. Probably due to the discounts Barbour employees receive, the discounted section of the store and maybe just a little home town pride. Barbours have replaced Berghaus as the knocking around street corners in all weathers coat of choice. Maybe those quilted jackets that were all the rage a couple of years back served as a nice entry level garment. Love my Barbours.


----------



## Bjorn

Pentheos said:


> I take it those are prince harry and prince the other one that just had a kid? (I only know about Harry because of his naked shenanigans in Vegas.) I bet they outgrew those custom Barbours in a couple months. Sad that the fortune of an empire is spent to keep even the wee ones looking unlike the hoi polloi. Oh, that's right, prince charles mends his shoes. How thrifty.


I think they actually retail child's sizes as well. Nobody buys custom Barbours.

Not knowing the names of the royals counts in your favor how, exactly? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Oldsarge

Somewhere out there is a lonely doctrinaire Marxist, abandoned by history and at sea in a commercial world. Probably he would find Pentheos good company.


----------



## indisputable

Oldsarge said:


> I really despise people who complain that perfectly functional, good-looking clothing should only be worn by a certain set because it always was and therefore no one else should. If the hipsters want to wear Barbour and the company keeps the product quality up, hipst on! I can't believe some of the prats commenting on that article. You'd think it was somehow class treason to make money . . .


I have bags of Barbour gear but have gotten outsourced Chinese and Bulgarian-made items from them lately; frankly the quality has suffered and the prices paid did not reflect any saving to the end-user.

Now I will have to shop for "real" British-made Barbours...


----------



## Anthony Charton

This topic had eluded me thus far. It reminded me when I was still on facebook- the pictures that woud pop up on my feed resembled those posted here !


P.S. Oh, yes, and Barbour has certainly become a city-upper middle-class-yah sort of thing. Hence the reason why I don't and won't own one.


----------



## Doctor Damage

https://postimg.org/image/dftgl6pmt/


----------



## Langham

Anthony Charton said:


> P.S. Oh, yes, and Barbour has certainly become a city-upper middle-class-yah sort of thing. Hence the reason why I don't and won't own one.


Has _become_? Your description would have been correct even 30 years ago - I distinctly remember arriving in London for my first job in January 1982 (a particularly cold and snowy winter) with my trusty Barbour, only to be told by someone I trusted that I was committing one of the crassest and most obvious signs of social climbing. In fact I soon found that there was some truth in this generalised assumption about Barbour-wearers then (although not in my own case, naturally).

For some years afterwards - decades even - I felt rather antagonistic about Barbour. Latterly however I find I rather like the brand - it's expensive stuff but has integrity. I know places where waxed-jacket Barbour lookalikes are sold for £50 or less but there would be something cheap and objectionable about wearing stuff with wonky stitching.


----------



## Oldsarge

Being more inner-directed than other-directed and already confident in the class I was born into, I'm quite happy to wear my Barbour and let the wankers go hang.


----------



## Odradek

Oldsarge said:


> Somewhere out there is a lonely doctrinaire Marxist, abandoned by history and at sea in a commercial world. Probably he would find Pentheos good company.


The class warrior thing still lives on.
I know people who would never dream of wearing a tie for that sort of reason.


----------



## catside

Doctor Damage said:


> https://postimg.org/image/dftgl6pmt/


Needs to be posted on trad dog thread as well


----------



## Pentheos

Oldsarge said:


> Somewhere out there is a lonely doctrinaire Marxist, abandoned by history and at sea in a commercial world. Probably he would find Pentheos good company.


Your identification of me as a Marxist is so stupid and so wrong it isn't even worthy of a proper response.


----------



## Anthony Charton

midnight2six said:


> My rabid curiosity forced me to wade through this thread. I live and work in the very rural Scottish Borders. In the course of a week I visit the Stately homes of One Earl and about 30 Lords, including topically Lord James Percy, (the Barbour designer and Duke of Northumberland's Son) and as many Dowager Lady mucks. Far too many Shooting and Fishing Estates and countless working farms. Coldstream, the home of the Regiment of Foot Guards is my working base and the amount of ex Guardsmen of all ranks, I meet is mind boggling. The Originators First photo showing Guardsmen in a shooting party, are you sure? Why no Guards Ties, they are universal in my experience. Even the Young princes wear them on every chance.
> My Home is about 20 yards from one of the best celebrity shooting /fishing hotels and restaurants in the area and I can hardly get a parking space because of all the famous Tweed Plus Four wearing patrons hogging the place in their Range Rovers.
> 
> When not in John Deere coveralls, everyone from Farm labourer to Earl walks around in Tweeds, cords, Hunters, Barbours of every make and model and tattersall shirts. The country, it may seem romantic to a city dweller but years of getting stuck behind, 100's of horses riding the bounds, or every 5th vehicle a traktor or the 100's of mad driving followers of the Horses and hounds chasing foxes even though it was banned by parliment, soon wears thin. Country clothing. Pah. Common as Muck.


On a sidenote, I drove through and stopped at Coldstream a couple of years ago. Lovely town. But from my experience as well, one sees country clothing everywhere where the climate and one's geographical locations suggest it. I regularly see very, very well-dressed elderly Scottish and English gentlemen walking down the street.


----------



## williamson

Oldsarge said:


> I really despise people who complain that perfectly functional, good-looking clothing should only be worn by a certain set because it always was and therefore no one else should.





Odradek said:


> The class warrior thing still lives on. I know people who would never dream of wearing a tie for that sort of reason.


Odradek's comment is the obverse of Old Sarge's in some respects, putting the argument the other way round; both are right. Long ago I had to learn not to avoid wearing certain articles of clothing because I associated them with groups I disliked or disapproved of. I don't like waxed cotton jackets myself, irrespective of the brand, but my dislike is based on practical and not on pseudo-sociological grounds.
I am glad to be acquainted both with men on the political left who prefer to dress classically in suit and tie and also with men on the political right who habitually dress casually. It's just silly to dress according to politics (and I think that Pentheos's comment was silly rather than Marxistic).


----------



## Doctor Damage

https://postimg.org/image/ee8oamenh/


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Fraser Tartan said:


> _But now younger, urban-based customers are buying into the brand, and I'm one of them._
> 
> https://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2012/mar/01/barbour-city-kids


Maybe, that is true of the USA, but Barbour in the UK has long been worn equally by farm workers, the gentry, working class football fans and trainspotters.


----------



## Busterdog

midnight2six said:


> My rabid curiosity forced me to wade through this thread. I live and work in the very rural Scottish Borders. In the course of a week I visit the Stately homes of One Earl and about 30 Lords, including topically Lord James Percy, (the Barbour designer and Duke of Northumberland's Son) and as many Dowager Lady mucks. Far too many Shooting and Fishing Estates and countless working farms. Coldstream, the home of the Regiment of Foot Guards is my working base and the amount of ex Guardsmen of all ranks, I meet is mind boggling. The Originators First photo showing Guardsmen in a shooting party, are you sure? Why no Guards Ties, they are universal in my experience. Even the Young princes wear them on every chance.
> My Home is about 20 yards from one of the best  celebrity shooting /fishing hotels and restaurants in the area and I can hardly get a parking space because of all the famous Tweed Plus Four wearing patrons hogging the place in their Range Rovers.
> 
> When not in John Deere coveralls, everyone from Farm labourer to Earl walks around in Tweeds, cords, Hunters, Barbours of every make and model and tattersall shirts. The country, it may seem romantic to a city dweller but years of getting stuck behind, 100's of horses riding the bounds, or every 5th vehicle a traktor or the 100's of mad driving followers of the Horses and hounds chasing foxes even though it was banned by parliment, soon wears thin. Country clothing. Pah. Common as Muck.


Made me quite homesick! I'm an ex-pat Borderer. Your comment regarding the alleged Guardees had run through my mind too. Decent Regiments had (and probably still do) their own regimental tweed, none of the shooters in the photo are wearing any of the Guards' or Scottish Regiments' tweed, mind you they may simply be out for a spot of casual rough shooting, who knows? Maybe traditions have been relaxed somewhat. Good photograph though.


----------



## Barry_432

An impressive US boot is the from the Muck Boot Company. Muck Master Moss. Very nice. Hunters are now made in China :-(


----------



## Barry_432

Great photos - well done Sir!!!


----------



## Oldsarge

His trousers are, IMO, too long but otherwise he looks comfortable and happy and rather well-turned out. I like it.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Peter Hitchens in a Beaufort, I think someplace in Iran.
(huge photo, click for larger)

https://postimg.org/image/opup953lt/


----------



## Doctor Damage

Doctor Damage said:


> Unfortunately Musto has discontinued their classic Highlands jacket (which I posted about earlier in this thread). It was one of the first Gore-Tex shooting coats to gain popularity, although its high price ensured that only the well heeled could own one (at least in the early days). I wanted one from day one, but now that I can afford one, it's gone.


I had forgotten to update this post: Last year I was able, with some help from a friend in the UK, to get a couple of vintage Musto Highland jackets, one from the 80s and the other from the 90s (as far as I can tell using old catalogs). Both are amazing garments. They're long in the body and arms and relatively slim in the body, which is wonderful for my 6'1" frame. The collars are huge and when flipped up cover the tops(!) of my ears. Sadly I have been unable to get the matching hood and insulating vest, although I did get a pair of the matching waterproof pants. Great stuff.


----------



## crispyfresh

Doctor Damage said:


> Great jacket, but a word of advice: remove the Barbour pin from the collar and lose it. Only tourists or noobs wear the pins!
> 
> Great wheels, too. That's one of the last good BMWs, before they decided that you need a television screen in your car to change such crucially important setting such as the tone of the door open warning bell... By the way, if you search on The Interchange forum, you'll find a thread which I posted about my late (and much lamented) old E28.


Lose the collar pin? Lol


----------



## orange fury

With fall soon approaching, this thread needed to be revived lol


----------



## g3org3y

Chouan said:


> I can't even begin to describe the horror and disgust I felt when I looked at post number 209......


:lol:


----------



## crispyfresh

Different looks:

Cordings. Expensive, but very good:


----------



## Oldsarge

crispyfresh said:


> Different looks:
> 
> Cordings. Expensive, but very good:


Agreed, given that I only own one of their garments and bought that one on sale. However, it was worth every nickel and with blessed autumn faintly visible over the horizon I look forward to wearing it again before the fire with a good book and a snifter of Calvados. Perhaps by then I'll even have another dog though I fear female company will still be missing.

Must. Buy. More. Tweed!


----------



## Oldsarge

p.s. I love the little kid with the horn! :loveyou:


----------



## Oldsarge

I just took delivery on a pair of Muck Boots. Warm? Man! Bring _on_ that Portland winter.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Americans who haven't seen it should watch "Normal For Norfolk", which is a funny documentary about a gentleman farmer in the UK. No, it doesn't represent modern multikult Cool Britannia, but it's nevertheless interesting.

All four episodes (28 min each) can be watched on youtube here: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7eVs-mBWkJwxgjpB7wdPAQ

https://postimg.org/image/fcx3xthu9/ https://postimg.org/image/bbntxn7iv/


----------



## Oldsarge

Very impressive eyebrows, don'tcherknow.


----------



## thegovteach

B


Doctor Damage said:


> Americans who haven't seen it should watch "Normal For Norfolk", which is a funny documentary about a gentleman farmer in the UK. No, it doesn't represent modern multikult Cool Britannia, but it's nevertheless interesting.
> 
> All four episodes (28 min each) can be watched on youtube here: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7eVs-mBWkJwxgjpB7wdPAQ
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/fcx3xthu9/ https://postimg.org/image/bbntxn7iv/


Just watched it...enjoyed the heck out of the documentary.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Here's a blog filled with pics of people wearing Barbour jackets (a mix of classic and fashion models). Some of these pics illustrate how the Bedale and Beaufort are too short for tall people (this from someone who had a Beaufort and wore the hell out of it).

https://barbourpeople.tumblr.com/


----------



## Doctor Damage

TDWat said:


> I suspect their disgust was directed as Farage himself, not his clothes...





Chouan said:


> Indeed. Loathsome man.


This is not a political thread, nor should it turn into one. If you consider Farage loathsome then there's a good chance you're as loathsome as he is!


----------



## Pentheos

Doctor Damage said:


> Here's a blog filled with pics of people wearing Barbour jackets (a mix of classic and fashion models). Some of these pics illustrate how the Bedale and Beaufort are too short for tall people (this from someone who had a Beaufort and wore the hell out of it).
> 
> https://barbourpeople.tumblr.com/


Shorts and a Barbour? I just puked a little.


----------



## Chouan

Doctor Damage said:


> This is not a political thread, nor should it turn into one.


Then don't turn it into one by making political comments..........



Doctor Damage said:


> If you consider Farage loathsome then there's a good chance you're as loathsome as he is!


...like this.


----------



## MikeF

The politics started with you I believe. Don't pull the old schoolboy trick of blaming the one responding to you.



Chouan said:


> Then don't turn it into one by making political comments..........
> 
> ...like this.


----------



## Chouan

MikeF said:


> The politics started with you I believe. Don't pull the old schoolboy trick of blaming the one responding to you.


I made no political remark. I defy you to prove that I did!


----------



## Oldsarge

Please stop it, gentlemen. This is a fun thread and I'd hate to kill it.


----------



## FLMike

Chouan said:


> I made no political remark. I defy you to prove that I did!


Isn't calling a certain politician "loathsome", or expressing "horror and disgust" upon seeing a picture of him, making a political remark?

Edit: Sorry, Sarge, saw your post after I made mine. I have not been a party to this "argument", nor do I plan to be. I am just honestly curious what C's answer would be to my question.


----------



## Chouan

FLMike said:


> Isn't calling a certain politician "loathsome", or expressing "horror and disgust" upon seeing a picture of him, making a political remark?
> 
> Edit: Sorry, Sarge, saw your post after I made mine. I have not been a party to this "argument", nor do I plan to be. I am just honestly curious what C's answer would be to my question.


There is a difference between the actions and character of a man, and his politics. I made no reference to the man's ideology or politics. The first reference to politics was that of Doctor Damage. As Doctor Damage was the one that used Farage as an example, a politician, one could reasonably argue that he was the one who first brought politics into the thread ages ago.


----------



## FLMike

Chouan said:


> There is a difference between the actions and character of a man, and his politics. I made no reference to the man's ideology or politics. The first reference to politics was that of Doctor Damage. As Doctor Damage was the one that used as an example, a politician, *one could reasonably argue* that he was the one who first brought politics into the thread ages ago.


As one could reasonably argue that your horror and disgust at the sight of the man is at least tangentially, if not largely, related to his politics. I am so glad you brought reason into this discussion, as it is so frequently and conspicuously absent from your posts.

By the way, you've painted yourself into a bit of a corner by saying that Dr D first introduced politics into the thread, by his action of posting a picture of a politician wearing British country attire. If that's so, how can you then contend that you have not made any political remarks in the thread, despite calling the man loathsome and saying the sight of him caused you to feel horror and disgust? How is one political in nature and the other not? Sorry, you can't have it both ways. To use your logic, in the case of Dr. D's post #209, there's a difference between the clothes of a man and his politics. How is it then, if it can be reasonably argued that he first brought politics into the thread with that post, that it cannot likewise be reasonably argued that you made political remarks in this thread?


----------



## MikeF

Did Farage sleep with your wife or something? If so, you have the right to call him loathsome but you don't have the right to do so in this forum just because you don't agree with his politics. In this case the mote is in your eye. We should strive to be gentlemen here.



Chouan said:


> There is a difference between the actions and character of a man, and his politics. I made no reference to the man's ideology or politics. The first reference to politics was that of Doctor Damage. As Doctor Damage was the one that used Farage as an example, a politician, one could reasonably argue that he was the one who first brought politics into the thread ages ago.


----------



## Chouan

FLMike said:


> As one could reasonably argue that your horror and disgust at the sight of the man is at least tangentially, if not largely, related to his politics. I am so glad you brought reason into this discussion, as it is so frequently and conspicuously absent from your posts.
> 
> By the way, you've painted yourself into a bit of a corner by saying that Dr D first introduced politics into the thread, by his action of posting a picture of a politician wearing British country attire. If that's so, how can you then contend that you have not made any political remarks in the thread, despite calling the man loathsome and saying the sight of him caused you to feel horror and disgust? How is one political in nature and the other not? Sorry, you can't have it both ways. To use your logic, in the case of Dr. D's post #209, there's a difference between the clothes of a man and his politics. How is it then, if it can be reasonably argued that he first brought politics into the thread with that post, that it cannot likewise be reasonably argued that you made political remarks in this thread?


Indeed, one can't have it both ways. The argument appears to be that my remark was political because Farage is engaged in politics. If that is the case, then Doctor Damage was making a political statement by including Farage as an example. If, however, Doctor Damage could argue that he was *not* making a political statement in using Farage in this thread, because it wasn't about Farage's politics, then I can also justify my comment as I wasn't making a comment about Farage's politics either. 
You can't have it both ways.
Apart from the argument about politics, do you think it reasonable for Doctor Damage to post "If you consider Farage loathsome then there's a good chance you're as loathsome as he is!"? Do you think that a civil remark, in keeping with the forum's rules?


----------



## Chouan

MikeF said:


> Did Farage sleep with your wife or something? If so, you have the right to call him loathsome but you don't have the right to do so in this forum just because you don't agree with his politics. In this case the mote is in your eye. We should strive to be gentlemen here.


Whether I agree with his politics, or not, is irrelevant, and I object to you and your mate persistently bringing politics into this thread.


----------



## FLMike

Chouan said:


> Apart from the argument about politics, do you think it ? reasonable for Doctor Damage to post "If you consider Farage loathsome then there's a good chance you're as loathsome as he is!"? Do you think that a civil remark, in keeping with the forum's rules?


I actually thought it was a rather bizarre remark and frankly, I didn't really understand it. I just found it disingenuous for you to emphatically state you made no political remark, when we all know there is zero chance that your loathing, horror, and disgust for Farage has absolutely nothing to do with his politics. I know that many Forum members routinely find many of your comments to be disingenuous, and I'm disappointed in myself for having entered one of these pointless semantic spats with you. I will endeavour to show more restraint going forward.


----------



## FLMike

Chouan said:


> Indeed, one can't have it both ways. The argument appears to be that my remark was political because Farage is engaged in politics. If that is the case, then Doctor Damage was making a political statement by including Farage as an example. If, however, Doctor Damage could argue that he was *not* making a political statement in using Farage in this thread, because it wasn't about Farage's politics, then I can also justify my comment as I wasn't making a comment about Farage's politics either.
> You can't have it both ways.
> Apart from the argument about politics, do you think it ? reasonable for Doctor Damage to post "If you consider Farage loathsome then there's a good chance you're as loathsome as he is!"? Do you think that a civil remark, in keeping with the forum's rules?


Ok, here's what I think a reasonable person would conclude. Posting a picture of a public figure who happens to be a politician, who is wearing attire that is consistent with the theme of the thread is not bringing politics into the thread. However, commenting that the person is loathsome and then clarifying that your loathing for him has nothing to do with his clothes, is in fact introducing politics into the thread. As long as we're being reasonable......


----------



## Chouan

FLMike said:


> Ok, here's what I think a reasonable person would conclude. Posting a picture of a public figure who happens to be a politician, who is wearing attire that is consistent with the theme of the thread is not bringing politics into the thread. However, commenting that the person is loathsome and then clarifying that your loathing for him has nothing to do with his clothes, is in fact introducing politics into the thread. As long as we're being reasonable......


One can loathe a politician without loathing his politics.


----------



## FLMike

Chouan said:


> One can loathe a politician without loathing his politics.


It's possible....just as it's possible it could snow here in Florida this winter. Do you realize how unappealing and intellectually dishonest your debating style makes you appear? Or, does a highly educated and intelligent person such as yourself truly lack the self-awareness to see it? I have a hard time believing the latter, so I'm just going to assume it's a big, warped game for you that brings you some sort of perverse pleasure. In which case, I ain't playing no more. Good day.


----------



## eagle2250

Gentlemen, get back to the intended focus of this thread. As Oldsage earlier observed, this has been a very interesting thread until this recent derailment. If Chouan and his cohorts want to continue this distracting debate, take it to the Interchange! Any further posts on this subject will result in infractions.


----------



## Chouan

eagle2250 said:


> Gentlemen, get back to the intended focus of this thread. As Oldsage earlier observed, this has been a very interesting thread until this recent derailment. If Chouan and his cohorts want to continue this distracting debate, take it to the Interchange! Any further posts on this subject will result in infractions.


Eagle, with the greatest respect, it was not I who brought politics into this thread, nor was it I who made unpleasant childish remarks. As indicated above, one can make comments about a public figure's character without party politics or ideology being involved.


----------



## Langham

crispyfresh said:


> Different looks:
> 
> Cordings. Expensive, but very good:


Returning to Cordings, which I feel is still quite a good shop, if less so than it was 20 or 30 years ago, there seems to me at least something very faux about this particular assortment of outfits. Leaving aside the irrelevant fact that none of the models even looks English, I really doubt that any serious English country person would venture out dressed in quite the above way. Possibly to watch horse racing - but then you wouldn't be carrying a gun, and the hats all seem wrong. There's something wilfully odd about each of the outfits.


----------



## Flairball

Langham said:


> Returning to Cordings, which I feel is still quite a good shop, if less so than it was 20 or 30 years ago, there seems to me at least something very faux about this particular assortment of outfits. Leaving aside the irrelevant fact that none of the models even looks English, I really doubt that any serious English country person would venture out dressed in quite the above way. Possibly to watch horse racing - but then you wouldn't be carrying a gun, and the hats all seem wrong. There's something wilfully odd about each of the outfits.


Agree. Something about the pic seems so un-Cordings. Sure, they've got the selection of city suits, but this crew looks like they'd be a bit uncomfortable eating a sandwich afield with a bit of blood and bits of feather stuck to their hands.

My my experience has been somewhat different.

What you actually see in the field.


My pre shoot selfie, and afterwards with my host.


----------



## Pentheos

Flair, you look more English than the English.


----------



## Oldsarge

Flairball said:


> Agree. Something about the pic seems so un-Cordings. Sure, they've got the selection of city suits, but this crew looks like they'd be a bit uncomfortable eating a sandwich afield with a bit of blood and bits of feather stuck to their hands.
> 
> My my experience has been somewhat different.
> 
> What you actually see in the field.
> 
> 
> My pre shoot selfie, and afterwards with my host.


Ah, the countryside at its best. I have no idea how well I can fit this style into the Pacific Northwest but dammit, I intend to give it one helluva try! Though in my case substitute Canada geese for pheasants. They're all over the damed city and they have more meat on them.


----------



## Langham

Flairball said:


> Agree. Something about the pic seems so un-Cordings. Sure, they've got the selection of city suits, but this crew looks like they'd be a bit uncomfortable eating a sandwich afield with a bit of blood and bits of feather stuck to their hands.
> 
> My my experience has been somewhat different.
> 
> What you actually see in the field.
> 
> 
> My pre shoot selfie, and afterwards with my host.


Very good illustration of my point Flairball.


----------



## Shaver

Pentheos said:


> Flair, you look more English than the English.


Steady on!

Joking aside, my good friend Flairball wears the look with great panache. :thumbs-up:


----------



## ouinon

Chouan said:


> Eagle, with the greatest respect, it was not I who brought politics into this thread, nor was it I who made unpleasant childish remarks. As indicated above, one can make comments about a public figure's character without party politics or ideology being involved.


K. But, to paraphrase Doctor Damage, this is not a "personal feelings about the person in each photo" thread, nor should it turn into one.



Flairball said:


> What you actually see in the field.


Love these photos! A British country thread is incomplete without dogs.


----------



## Oldsarge

And pipes! Small children holding game don't hurt a bit, either, but definitely dogs.


----------



## Kingstonian

ouinon said:


> Love these photos! A British country thread is incomplete without dogs.


It is incomplete without old age pensioners in brightly coloured goretex and hiking boots and those ski pole things they use.
https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=i&s...FyoyIHLlcKj4Y2JXrtO78t8A&ust=1471186995924764
The huntin shootin n fishin set are not so prominent.

Anyway don't let me distract you from your Nigel discussions. He has a new moustache by the way.


----------



## Kingstonian

thegovteach said:


> B
> 
> Just watched it...enjoyed the heck out of the documentary.


The f***ing Fulfords is another story of country folk in the UK. Potty-mouthed ones.
I blame the Normans


----------



## Oldsarge

Kingstonian said:


> Anyway don't let me distract you from your Nigel discussions. He has a new moustache by the way.


On the contrary, the Nigel Farage discussion can be happily concluded. This is not the Interchange and if you want to discuss politics, go there. This thread is about clothing.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Here's an old article about how to re-wax your Barbour. Some guy on flickr named "brengrip" posted it (judging by some of his photos, he might be a Barbour employee). Click for larger images.

https://postimg.org/image/5rtcrgqib/ https://postimg.org/image/bfqdm3axn/


----------



## Doctor Damage

Barbour catalogue from the late 80s or early 90s, about a decade before the company got weird.

https://postimg.org/image/pfkzap5ab/

https://postimg.org/image/qidhoocur/

https://postimg.org/image/679bfbfn9/

https://postimg.org/image/jlaos3of7/


----------



## Doctor Damage

Here's a photo of my dad's old Barbour. It's the Bedale model, the short riding coat (it's identical to the Beaufort except instead of the game pocket over the bum it's got a couple of vents like on a sports jacket). It dates from around 21 or 22 years ago and my dad's been using it for yard work for most of that time. The photo makes it look pretty good! In reality it's grubby, smells, feels slimy, the collar and hood is covered in dust and dirt, the lining (once blue/red/black) has faded to purple, and both sleeves have frayed cuffs and huge tears along the seams. Maybe I will put it up on e-bay and pitch it as something for fetishists/hipsters, ha ha

https://postimg.org/image/xy0mjis43/


----------



## paxonus

Here is some shooting kit I have never seen before:


----------



## Oldsarge

Odd, to say the least.


----------



## eagle2250

^^What the hell is it,
a floor length kilt or really wide legged trousers? In any event, the gentleman's companion seems to be really engaged in the moment. LOL. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Doctor Damage

^ They're large trousers, like oxford bags, in the Windsor check.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Thanks for the clarification,
but it remains sort of like with a train wreck...I look at that picture and I just can't easily look away! :cold:


----------



## paxonus

eagle2250 said:


> ^^What the hell is it,
> a floor length kilt or really wide legged trousers? In any event, the gentleman's companion seems to be really engaged in the moment. LOL. :icon_scratch:


It is the Duke of Windsor and Wallis Simpson. Here is another photo. The trousers don't look quite so odd:


----------



## eagle2250

Thanks again for the clarification. In this most recent photo, the DoW's trouser legs appear much improved, but still a bit too roomy!


----------



## paxonus

eagle2250 said:


> Thanks again for the clarification. In this most recent photo, the DoW's trouser legs appear much improved, but still a bit too roomy!


They look like Oxford Bags.


----------



## Oldsarge

The duke isn't going to hit so much as a feather raising his head off the stock like that. Terrible form!


----------



## paxonus

Oldsarge said:


> The duke isn't going to hit so much as a feather raising his head off the stock like that. Terrible form!


I found another one of him in the same getup:


----------



## eagle2250

^^Ironically, 
in this third picture chronicling the DoW's day in the field, his trouser sizing seems pretty reasonably tailored. Liking comfortably fit garments, I'm almost inclined to say I would wear those trousers.  :wtf:


----------



## gamma68

An interesting thread (except for the silly debate about whether or not to wear the Barbour collar pin with the Barbour jacket). Too bad the photos from the first 9 pages have disappeared.


----------



## fishertw

Doctor Damage said:


> Here's a photo of my dad's old Barbour. It's the Bedale model, the short riding coat (it's identical to the Beaufort except instead of the game pocket over the bum it's got a couple of vents like on a sports jacket). It dates from around 21 or 22 years ago and my dad's been using it for yard work for most of that time. The photo makes it look pretty good! In reality it's grubby, smells, feels slimy, the collar and hood is covered in dust and dirt, the lining (once blue/red/black) has faded to purple, and both sleeves have frayed cuffs and huge tears along the seams. Maybe I will put it up on e-bay and pitch it as something for fetishists/hipsters, ha ha
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/xy0mjis43/


It actually looks like one of mine that I bought about the same twenty or so years ago. It's been under "bob war" fences, in the mud, cutting wood and various other less than pristine areas. Still going strong which is why it hangs in the garage just before going into the outdoors to remind me of its usefulness.


----------



## Fading Fast

paxonus said:


> I found another one of him in the same getup:


Every stylish man ever has had a few misses - the DoW's pants aren't that terrible, but still a miss IMHO. Also, Wallis doesn't look like she's having a great time, maybe she's too busy thinking about some man other than the DoW who gave up the throne of England for her.


----------



## Oldsarge

Rumor has it that they weren't the happiest of couples.


----------



## paxonus

Oldsarge said:


> Rumor has it that they weren't the happiest of couples.


Apparently, the DoW was a bit needy:
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...-King-Edward-left-Wallis-Simpson-trapped.html


----------



## Doctor Damage

fishertw said:


> It actually looks like one of mine that I bought about the same twenty or so years ago. It's been under "bob war" fences, in the mud, cutting wood and various other less than pristine areas. Still going strong which is why it hangs in the garage just before going into the outdoors to remind me of its usefulness.


They do seem to last forever and I'm slightly regretting getting rid of my Barbour which was banged up but in better shape than my dad's... I probably could have sold it to some hipster/fetishist for $$$. I've ordered a cheap-o waxed coat from the UK to replace his old Bedale and I'm hoping it turns out to be decent (since I can't possibly afford a new Barbour, especially not for him to do yard work in it).


----------



## Oldsarge

They are a bit pricy these days. I'm glad I bought mine back in '93 when the exchange rate was better. I'm sure it will last the remaining 30 years I expect I have.


----------



## Pentheos

I guess I am a bit embarrassed to say to say that I have at least 10 Barbours...Beaufort, Border, piles of Liddesdales, vests, things I don't know the name of...


----------



## Doctor Damage

I ordered one of these el-cheap-o waxed jackets recently as a gift for my dad to replace the old Barbour Bedale he's pretty much destroyed (which I posted about above). It arrived today. It's made in the UK and price was £29.95 and shipping £12. It's a heavy cotton, a bit heavier and rougher than Barbour's old "heavyweight", well waxed, and well constructed. Sure, it's not as refined or sophisticated as Barbour, but it will do just fine. It's excellent value for money at the price point. A glance at the interweb shows that the Bedale currently goes for around £205 in the UK, which is definitely not 6.8X better than this "Game" brand jacket. Apparently you can get these in insulated and non-insulated versions; I got the latter. I ordered size M and the chest is 24" with 35" sleeves and 32" length. Overall, two thumbs up for anyone looking for a cheap waxed British country jacket.

https://postimg.org/image/g9vudh68b/

If anyone is interested in them PM me and I'll send you link to an e-bay seller.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

The DoW comes off badly in the series "The Crown". Essentially, he is portrayed as a complete Nazi stooge. 

I have seen photos of DoW shooting quail in the Florida panhandle. I think I posted them on AAAB in another forum? Not sure. 

Wallis hated shooting. 

Cheers, 

BSR


----------



## Fading Fast

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> The DoW comes off badly in the series "The Crown". Essentially, he is portrayed as a complete Nazi stooge....


From the history I've read (I'm not an expert and will gladly defer to others who are), it seems reasonably close to the truth although much on that beautifully filmed show is not.



Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> ...Wallis hated shooting....


She had other likes and skills .


----------



## Doctor Damage

^ and ^^

The Duke was always a controversial figure and provided ample opportunities for supporters, detractors, and conspiracy theorists to make all sorts of claims about him. I find it difficult to believe that he would sell out his country to the Nazi's as some have suggested; on the other hand it's clear he was a gullible person and was Germany-friendly, but the same could be said of a large part of the British aristocracy at the time. A friend of mine theorized that he became the scapegoat for much of the aristocracy's embarrassment once the truth of the Nazi's became clear and they had to backpedal and revise their own personal histories.

In any case, I think we should stop talking about the Duke. He's ancient history and was always a sidebar; the "truth" will now never be known; and further talk it will drag this thread waaaay off topic. The Duke made little or no contribution to British country clothing (although his impact on twentieth century men's day-wear and formal wear was matched only by Giorgio Armani).


----------



## Doctor Damage

https://postimg.org/image/wd98fn83f/ https://postimg.org/image/z7cdt3hzf/ https://postimg.org/image/a1bfm9w4r/ https://postimg.org/image/u8ovel1bv/
https://postimg.org/image/ulg9ks6qz/


----------



## Pentheos

https://barbourpeople.tumblr.com/


----------



## Oldsarge

Barbours with shotguns, fly rods, dogs and Land Rovers . . . oh yeah! In the city center? Not so much even if they are terribly practical.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Here is a video I posted to youtube of some strung together stills of the clothing worn on my last driven shoot in Yorkshire.






If you have 18 minutes of your life to spare, here is the amateurish shoot video I put together for our team as a momento of our two days in the field. My daughter was the camera person, a good first effort for her. At 6:20, I actually kill a pheasant. Blind pigs, acorns and all that....






These images provide a "in the field" view of what typical UK shooting attire looks like these days vs what one sees in the Holland & Holland and Purdey catalogs.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Doctor Damage

Nigel Twiston-Davies, horse trainer.

https://postimg.org/image/8wtvsoo37/


----------



## xcubbies

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Here is a video I posted to youtube of some strung together stills of the clothing worn on my last driven shoot in Yorkshire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have 18 minutes of your life to spare, here is the amateurish shoot video I put together for our team as a momento of our two days in the field. My daughter was the camera person, a good first effort for her. At 6:20, I actually kill a pheasant. Blind pigs, acorns and all that....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These images provide a "in the field" view of what typical UK shooting attire looks like these days vs what one sees in the Holland & Holland and Purdey catalogs.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


What's the etiquette for taking selfies on a hunt, or is there an official photographer?


----------



## FLMike

Quite a bit different from the pheasant hunting I’ve done in Kansas and South Dakota.


----------



## Oldsport

FLMike said:


> Quite a bit different from the pheasant hunting I've done in Kansas and South Dakota.


How so?


----------



## FLMike

Oldsport said:


> How so?


It's upland bird hunting. Walking hedge rows, food plots (milo, corn, etc) and other managed habitat with a guide and pointing/flushing/retrieving dogs to flush and retrieve the pheasants. Attire consists of upland bird boots, briar pants or tin cloth chaps, and shooting shirts with blaze orange hat and vest or jacket. Nothing too fancy, except maybe the shotguns. Lots of great eating, drinking, and storytelling.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

xcubbies said:


> What's the etiquette for taking selfies on a hunt, or is there an official photographer?


I was too busy shooting to even have a sit down. My teenage daughter was the "official photographer".

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Doctor Damage

The last couple days I've started wearing one of the two vintage Musto Highland shooting coats I got a year to two ago (stuff piles up and I sometimes don't get around to wearing things for a while). The torso, shoulders, and sleeves fit taller/thinner men extremely well and the huge collar comes halfway up my ears and does a spectacular job of keeping the wind out. I'm delighted!


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Doctor Damage said:


> The last couple days I've started wearing one of the two vintage Musto Highland shooting coats I got a year to two ago (stuff piles up and I sometimes don't get around to wearing things for a while). The torso, shoulders, and sleeves fit taller/thinner men extremely well and the huge collar comes halfway up my ears and does a spectacular job of keeping the wind out. I'm delighted!


Musto is an excellent brand. A similar maker is Harkila. They make excellent tech field gear and have a waterproof trad tweed line. I have Harkila waterproof technical shooting jacket that is excellent.

https://en.harkila.com/en-150/shop/hunting-clothes-for-men

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Doctor Damage

Doctor Damage said:


> I ordered one of these el-cheap-o waxed jackets recently as a gift for my dad to replace the old Barbour Bedale he's pretty much destroyed (which I posted about above). It arrived today. It's made in the UK and price was £29.95 and shipping £12. It's a heavy cotton, a bit heavier and rougher than Barbour's old "heavyweight", well waxed, and well constructed. Sure, it's not as refined or sophisticated as Barbour, but it will do just fine. It's excellent value for money at the price point. A glance at the interweb shows that the Bedale currently goes for around £205 in the UK, which is definitely not 6.8X better than this "Game" brand jacket. Apparently you can get these in insulated and non-insulated versions; I got the latter. I ordered size M and the chest is 24" with 35" sleeves and 32" length. Overall, two thumbs up for anyone looking for a cheap waxed British country jacket.
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/g9vudh68b/
> 
> If anyone is interested in them PM me and I'll send you link to an e-bay seller.


Got another one of these cheap-o waxed cotton jackets, this time from Walker & Hawkes, for myself. It seems all these coats are made by one company called Bronte and are re-badged for a bunch of retailers. Anyways, here's the measurements for the size M and L.

chest = 24" M, 25.5" L
length = 31" M, 32" L
sleeve dress shirt = 35" M, 36" L
sleeve underarm = 20.5" (both)
sleeve side to hem = 31" M, 32" L


----------



## Patrick06790

I got one and tested it out today. My only beef is the hand pockets are small. It's a nice alternative to the more expensive jackets.


----------



## GregorSamsa

I recently picked up a Hoggs of Fife waxed jacket, which is another super cheap option. Roomy pockets too. The zipper is plastic but that is my only real issue with it.


----------



## Oldsarge

And zippers can be replaced . . .


----------



## Leonard

FYI. The "British" shooting tradition is alive and well in the United States. Many dress the part and shoot around the world.

Take look at Covey Rise magazine and the web site of Blixtco.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Leonard said:


> FYI. The "British" shooting tradition is alive and well in the United States. Many dress the part and shoot around the world.
> 
> Take look at Covey Rise magazine and the web site of Blixtco.


I don't wear my shooting tweeds in the field in the US.

In many regions of the US, it is typically a state DNR requirement to wear blaze orange in the field, thus I usually ditch my UK tweeds for a more "North American" aesthetic. In the American South, it is simply too hot to shoot in wool 90% of the season and the briars can shread one to bits when walk up shooting.

When bird shooting in South Africa, one would be laughed out of the field if one showed up in plus fours. Some of the English shooters wore more upscale cotton sporting gear in the African field but the Afrikaners dressed rough and ready, some wearing sandals and shorts while shooting in the bush. Ticks and acacia thorns be damned! They would come out of the bush bloody, but unaware of the numerous bloody scratches on their legs!

Bird shooting was senselessly banned while I was living in Kenya. But we did clay shoot in the bush. The attire in the Kenya Colony was blue jeans/khaki shorts and safari shirts. The English "Kenyan Cowboys" are mostly a hearty lot of chain smokers and hard drinkers with skin like leather hide.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Leonard

I agree entirely. Appropriate clothes for the region in which you shoot and the shooting in which you will be participating. There are at least 2 "traditional" driven shooting establishments in the US and 1 true traditional shooting establishment where breeks, etc are worn and, in some cases, encouraged. The people who shoot at these places use their clothes for similar shooting throughout various parts of Europe.


----------



## Oldsarge

And they pay upscale UK prices. I looked into one in January. I'm sorry, the experience couldn't be worth $10K. I'll just go wander around in the corn fields in search of my pheasants.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> And they pay upscale UK prices. I looked into one in January. I'm sorry, the experience couldn't be worth $10K. I'll just go wander around in the corn fields in search of my pheasants.


$10,000?

A days pheasant shooting on a 300 bird day with Ripley Sporting in the UK is £1300, with breakfast at Ripley Castle, snacks/drinks in the field and lunch in the shoot hut inclusive. One must still tip out the head keeper and loader as well as pay for ammo and shotgun hire, so round it out at £1600 for the day. It would be impossible to have a better experience than I have with the Frank Boddy and his team in Yorkshire.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Leonard

That's a great price. Although you still have to pay for a hotel and, possibly, birds if there's a limit. I shoot with Blixt in Idaho. a true driven pheasant and partridge operation. Approximately $12000 for 2 1/2 day, all in. there's no bird limit. It's expensive, but they have a bout a 90% return rate. For Americans, it's a great alternative to getting to the UK


----------



## Oldsarge

I'm not sure but what I would rather go to the UK. Heck, there's direct flights to London from Portland or Seattle and even including airfare it wouldn't come out to $12K. I'll think about that. Ripley Sporting, huh?


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Leonard said:


> That's a great price. Although you still have to pay for a hotel and, possibly, birds if there's a limit. I shoot with Blixt in Idaho. a true driven pheasant and partridge operation. Approximately $12000 for 2 1/2 day, all in. there's no bird limit. It's expensive, but they have a bout a 90% return rate. For Americans, it's a great alternative to getting to the UK


Ripley Sporting does not charge per bird shot or for overages of the set daily bag. This eliminates any concern on the part of guns that one might be charged for birds not actually shot.

All in, airfare, transport, room and board and shoot fees for 2 day Ripley Shoot totaling 500 birds, mixed bag of pheasant, partridge and potentially duck....$6200.

But one must still be properly attired! I was able to suit up for less than $1000 with Holland & Holland using ebay!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

I've read that the really serious shots (and some within the aristocracy) go shooting attired in 'anti-snob' and wear British military surplus sweaters and wool trousers . . .


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> I've read that the really serious shots (and some within the aristocracy) go shooting attired in 'anti-snob' and wear British military surplus sweaters and wool trousers . . .


Your observation is spot on.

To appear like one "tries" or to look as if ones clothes are "right out of the box" is not the done thing and reeks of an American or Russian nouveau who just spent £2500 at Farlows the day prior to the shoot. Best to look as if one reached into the corner pile and pulled on the cleanest dirty item from the top of the pile. Worn shirt collars and cuffs, jackets with moth and cigar burn holes, dog hair and mud splatters all over ones trousers and ties that are a bit worse for wear are all the fashion.

"Ah, new wellies on today, I see...too bad."

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

My kind of fashion! My Barbour dates from '93, my wellies see almost daily wear here in the PNW out in the garden. For the rest I shall go shopping on Ebay. One of those jumpers is a must.


----------



## Oldsarge

Is there an problem getting 2 1/2" 12 bore shells on these shoots? My Jeffrey SLR has the old, shorter chambers. I also have a hammered 16 ga with the same dimensions so if 2 3/4" are the rule, I'll have to bring the Browning . . . or just rent one of theirs. But I'd rather use my own.


----------



## MikeF

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Your observation is spot on.
> 
> To appear like one "tries" or to look as if ones clothes are "right out of the box" is not the done thing and reeks of an American or Russian nouveau who just spent £2500 at Farlows the day prior to the shoot. Best to look as if one reached into the corner pile and pulled on the cleanest dirty item from the top of the pile. Worn shirt collars and cuffs, jackets with moth and cigar burn holes, dog hair and mud splatters all over ones trousers and ties that are a bit worse for wear are all the fashion.
> 
> "Ah, new wellies on today, I see...too bad."
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


I've been around that type at preserves here. I'll be there in my ratty hunting clothes with old blood stains and dirt, broken in boots, my own dogs and a plain sxs trying to get some extra work in for the dogs. Then a bunch of guys will pull up with clothes still in the wrappers and new guns still in boxes. I made it a point to never be too close to them when the guns came out. Most of them needed help to put their new guns together too. When the closest preserve got overrun by those types I quit going.

In short, when upland shooting, the more worn the better.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> Is there an problem getting 2 1/2" 12 bore shells on these shoots? My Jeffrey SLR has the old, shorter chambers. I also have a hammered 16 ga with the same dimensions so if 2 3/4" are the rule, I'll have to bring the Browning . . . or just rent one of theirs. But I'd rather use my own.


2 1/2" cartridges are available, so no worries there. And fiber wads are usually required.

Importing a sporting gun into the UK, while possible, is a royal PITA given the restrictions and regulations. For me, it simply isn't worth the trouble and I hire a 12 bore O/U. This also eliminates some of the stress in case I have a gun malfunction. If one imports one shotgun for a shoot, and something goes amiss...not a pleasant scene.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

I suspected as much. Like you, I'm a great fan of 'easy' so renting is doubtless the better choice.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Recently picked up one of these from the UK: tweed shooting coat. It's one of the low-cost ones made by Bronte and re-badged and sold by a bunch of different retailers. Shell is a blend but solid. Insulated. Fit is excellent and it's got enough length for my Long size. Only two drawbacks: the collar is not shaped which means flipping it up is pointless since it doesn't wrap well around the neck, and the synthetic lining (liner, insulation, and waterproof drop layer) rustles pretty loudly. Good bang for the buck for sure (£70 + shipping etc), since tweed shooting coats can get very $$$$$$ depending on the brand, but this is the sort of thing I think I would prefer to spend bigger money on (by contrast, I perfer cheap basic waxed jackets to expensive ones).


----------



## Oldsarge

Well, 'shooting' doesn't mean 'hunting' so the noise of the lining is no issue in the field. The British don't stalk game birds so on the driven shoot pegs, you pretty much stand still anyway. Nice coat for the price.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Oldsarge said:


> Well, 'shooting' doesn't mean 'hunting' so the noise of the lining is no issue in the field. The British don't stalk game birds so on the driven shoot pegs, you pretty much stand still anyway. Nice coat for the price.


That's a good point about the rustling noise: with the guns banging away it wouldn't be an issue at all. This is basically the only 3/4 coat I have, other than a cheap waxed coat I got recently, so I'll give this thing a chance when the temps get above parka cold and see how it performs.


----------



## Oldsarge

I think I'll put a 'watch' notice on ebay and see if I can score something like it. I have a year and a half.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Oldsarge said:


> I think I'll put a 'watch' notice on ebay and see if I can score something like it. I have a year and a half.


If you're a 40 or 42 then you can have mine since I'm not wedded to it!


----------



## Oldsarge

Thanks, but I wear a 44.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Oldsarge said:


> Thanks, but I wear a 44.


These might be a good option, although not cheap: they appear to be made by the same company that made my coat, but these have a shaped collar and elastic at the back to snug up the torso.

https://www.alanpaine.co.uk/rutland-men-s-tweed-waterproof-membrane-coat-classic-fit

Obviously there are other options/brands so dig around. Pricing for these sorts of tweed jackets can get pretty steep, though.


----------



## Oldsarge

I scored a used Norfolk jacket and moleskin breeks on ebay so I think I'll just wear them with my well used wellies and 25-year-old Barbour. After all, one mustn't appear on the shooting grounds in something new!:crazy:


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Doctor Damage said:


> These might be a good option, although not cheap: they appear to be made by the same company that made my coat, but these have a shaped collar and elastic at the back to snug up the torso.
> 
> https://www.alanpaine.co.uk/rutland-men-s-tweed-waterproof-membrane-coat-classic-fit
> 
> Obviously there are other options/brands so dig around. Pricing for these sorts of tweed jackets can get pretty steep, though.


Alan Paine makes a good middle of the road product. I have a tweed shooting vest from that maker and it is a solid piece of field kit.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Doctor Damage

Doctor Damage said:


> That's a good point about the rustling noise: with the guns banging away it wouldn't be an issue at all. This is basically the only 3/4 coat I have, other than a cheap waxed coat I got recently, so I'll give this thing a chance when the temps get above parka cold and see how it performs.


Got a chance to wear this tweed blend coat for a walk and it's decently warm for moderate temperates, but discovered that the snaps are difficult to use, so I have to say even at the low price it's not worth getting one. Best to go further upmarket for tweed coat, methinks. By contrast, the snaps on my cheaper waxed jacket work just fine.


----------



## Oldsarge

I couldn't resist. Hemrajani is making one for me.


----------



## Oldsport

That jacket is beautiful!


----------



## crispyfresh

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 29554
> 
> 
> I couldn't resist. Hemrajani is making one for me.


Im looking for something like that to wear daily in the winter. Thats nice...


----------



## Doctor Damage

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Alan Paine makes a good middle of the road product. I have a tweed shooting vest from that maker and it is a solid piece of field kit.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


So basically, Alain Paine products are "worth the money"? I'm still in the market for a 3/4 tweed coat which is why I ask.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Doctor Damage said:


> So basically, Alain Paine products are "worth the money"? I'm still in the market for a 3/4 tweed coat which is why I ask.


Yes, Alain Paine is a good value for money in my opinion. A reasonably priced daily wear alternative that many serious guns choose over the more expensive "fashion" items that sell for 3 to 4 times the price.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Doctor Damage

This is now my cap collection. The two in the bottom left have been with me for years, the rest were bought the last few months. The new ones are all cheap blended wool, but they look good and I don't have to baby them.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Yes, Alain Paine is a good value for money in my opinion. A reasonably priced daily wear alternative that many serious guns choose over the more expensive "fashion" items that sell for 3 to 4 times the price.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


Thanks for the assessment/recommendation.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

A proper Barbour . . .


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Nicely broken in, for sure!


----------



## fishertw

Oldsarge said:


> A proper Barbour . . .
> 
> View attachment 33283


Looks a lot like mine. From cutting wood, crawling through brush, etc. etc. etc. for 25 years.


----------



## Cassadine

Doctor Damage said:


> This is now my cap collection. The two in the bottom left have been with me for years, the rest were bought the last few months. The new ones are all cheap blended wool, but they look good and I don't have to baby them.
> 
> View attachment 31727


Late to the thread--the title grabbed me. Man alive, that is a fine collection.


----------



## Cassadine

Oldsarge said:


> A proper Barbour . . .
> 
> View attachment 33283


That looks bathed in fresh air, love, and activity.


----------



## Doctor Damage

fishertw said:


> Looks a lot like mine. From cutting wood, crawling through brush, etc. etc. etc. for 25 years.


I had a Beaufort that was even more banged up and stained than that. I threw it in the garbage. In retrospect, I should have sold it to some hipster for some serious coin!!!


----------



## fishertw

Doctor Damage said:


> I had a Beaufort that was even more banged up and stained than that. I threw it in the garbage. In retrospect, I should have sold it to some hipster for some serious coin!!!


Maybe I need to try that with this one. I've got two more that are in a progression headed toward "just right".


----------



## Oldsarge

Coho season is coming. My Barbour is going to get some proper action, I suspect.


----------



## Odradek

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 29554
> 
> 
> I couldn't resist. Hemrajani is making one for me.


Just thrifted this...
Perfect fit.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Odradek said:


> Just thrifted this...
> Perfect fit.
> 
> I saw that jacket in your prior post. It's a stunner for sure. It is very similar to my H&H I have on offer except yours has the large patch pockets for ammo.
> 
> Love it.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR
> 
> View attachment 34471
> View attachment 34472
> View attachment 34473


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 34837


Sweet!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

My front door is something like that but it needs more Barbours.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 35163


If a gentleman is to presume to wear a pair of shorts, wearing a handsome pair of Plus Fours is certainly the way to go. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

Well, he's indoors. That, I posit, is why the brogues. If he were outdoors, he'd be in Wellingtons . . . and a Land Rover, of course.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 35150


Ah yes...the familiar look on the subjects face suggests that he is waiting on a tow.

Known as "Resting Land Rover Face" I believe.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

Even the hounds are impressed!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I have this thing for ladies in jodhpurs . . .


----------



## eagle2250

^^
I'm hoping it's simply attributable to my age, but I couldn't help but notice the attractive young lady is standing shoulder to shoulder with a rather handsome Arab!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

The Sc


Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 36708


The schoeffel vest/gilet is ubiquitous in the English country.

If one is being picked at a UK airport by a country person one has not met, simply look for the person in the Schoeffel vest.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## David J. Cooper

Are they fleece or wool?


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

David J. Cooper said:


> Are they fleece or wool?


Fleece. And very comfortable. Highly recommended.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

Very similar garments are available from REI stateside. And you don't have to pay VAT.


----------



## David J. Cooper

I have a Barbour that was made for Orvis. I like it a lot more then Polo or Patagonia ones I have owned.
Thanks for the information on this one.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> Very similar garments are available from REI stateside. And you don't have to pay VAT.


I love REI. Just bought a new pair of gaiters from them to wear while kicking through the corn stubble this weekend.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> I love REI. Just bought a new pair of gaiters from them to wear while kicking through the corn stubble this weekend.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


LOL I joined REI when I was a freshman in college. The membership has come and gone so I don't have 'golden' low number anymore but every now and again, there's something I need that no one else has. And it being a Seattle company, finding a nearby store in Portland is a snap.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

And then some countryside mountaineering wear, for a change.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 37142


Nice to see someone wearing a Drizabone for shooting, rather than the predictable Barbour.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Oldsarge said:


> And then some countryside mountaineering wear, for a change.
> 
> View attachment 37231
> 
> 
> View attachment 37232
> 
> 
> View attachment 37233


When I'm "in charge" I'm going to ban facial hair on men. You have been warned.


----------



## Oldsarge

Doctor Damage said:


> When I'm "in charge" I'm going to ban facial hair on men. You have been warned.


Beware the pitchforks and torches at midnight! You might even offend this delightful young lady.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Beware the pitchforks and torches at midnight! You might even offend this delightful young lady.
> 
> View attachment 37319


Ooooo! A lady clad in leather and skilled with a riding crop....life can indeed be excitingly mysterious.


----------



## Corcovado




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 37534


Nice rig, overall, but that is one great looking tie! Back on the hunt.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 37534


That is an awesome tie.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Fading Fast said:


> That is an awesome tie.


I think it is from the Tottering about Gently series from Purdey. TaG is a weekly cartoon in Country Life Magazine.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> I think it is from the Tottering about Gently series from Purdey. TaG is a weekly cartoon in Country Life Magazine.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


I looked the cartoon up. I am _definitely_ getting the 'first twenty years'. Fun stuff.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Doctor Damage

^ How surprising to see Jeremy Irons in that getup and on a horse. He looks less vampiric than usual.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## MikeF

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 37945


Is that an old International? It looks perfect.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 37945


Now that is a jacket that clearly has a story, or two, or three.......to tell and that is what it's all about. Our gear stores many of the memories of our life's adventures! I would never take such a treasure to the Thrift store, but rather would accord it with the firey send off which every good Viking deserves!


----------



## Oldsarge

Rather like a worn out American flag. It deserves it.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

It reminds me of many of the vintage WWII bomber jackets I have seen. Beautiful, much loved, but ready for release to the next world to join the boys who flew in them.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

This worries me. I mean, cargo pants?


----------



## vonSuess

Oldsarge said:


> This worries me. I mean, cargo pants?
> 
> View attachment 38307


Well, maybe that coat's long enough to cover most of them, if he puts it on...


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> This worries me. I mean, cargo pants?
> 
> View attachment 38307


Say what? Given the fact you wore such designs for 30 years, I'd have thought that image to be a source of great comfort to an "old soldier!" These days, those cargo pockets are a great place to carry one's cellphone...yes, no? :icon_scratch:


----------



## David J. Cooper

I’m not sure the mocs work with the Cargos. Better choice would be flip flops. The popped collar finishes the Guy Fieri in Britain look.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> This worries me. I mean, cargo pants?
> 
> View attachment 38307


Late picking laundry that day and had to dig in the back of the closet?

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## THORVALD

With the cargo pants looks more like an RL photo session )-:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Should anyone want to see Barbour in its native habitat and used in the proper manner, Amazon Prime video has Time Team about a collection of British archeologists digging up Britain. Most amusing.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## David J. Cooper

__
http://instagr.am/p/B7Op4CchcMJ/


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 38815


Very smartly dressed for tending the chickens. Could the big one, sneaking up behind the Prince be named "Sunday Dinner?" LOL.


----------



## Cassadine

Prince Michael of Kent


----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine

Still from Gosford Park


----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Cassadine said:


> View attachment 38896


He looks the most like a King than any of the others in the brood.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Cassadine said:


> View attachment 38898


I think there is a substantial Instagram following for "Gun Bunnies", or so I am led to understand.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Cassadine

Inimitable


----------



## Cassadine

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> He looks the most like a King than any of the others in the brood.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


Indeed. Looks like his granddad and his grandad's Russian cousin.


----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine

Rumor has it that Edward VII enjoy those "gun bunnies" and more.


----------



## Oldsarge

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> I think there is a substantial Instagram following for "Gun Bunnies", or so I am led to understand.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


There is, but most of them are carrying AR formats. Completely _declassé._


----------



## Oldsarge

Oh the weather outside is frightful . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Cassadine

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 38965


Wellingtons!


----------



## Cassadine

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 38965


And those blue socks certainly exude a certain "British eccentricity". LOL.


----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine

The gent above is no model. It's a pic of Gerald Grosvenor, the late Duke of Westminster. Primed to blast some birds out of the sky.


----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine

Captain Ridley's mysterious shooting party.


----------



## Cassadine

Here's an older article purportedly doling the secrets of that shooting party. https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...s-real-intention-1938-shooting-party-wapark-r


----------



## Cassadine

Real folks on the moor.


----------



## Oldsarge

Cassadine said:


> View attachment 39003


Oh I am so looking forward to that!


----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Cassadine said:


> View attachment 38998





Cassadine said:


> View attachment 38999





Cassadine said:


> View attachment 39001


Are these an intimation that we need our own Gun Bunnies thread? And is it permissible under the regulations? Curious minds demand to know!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I don't understand the white trousers.


----------



## RogerP

Oldsarge said:


> I don't understand the white trousers.
> 
> View attachment 39136


Love the coat. Don't really understand anything much else.


----------



## Oldsarge

Ultimate British outerwear.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Corcovado

Ernest Shackleton was Irish, but who cares? Seen here on the _Nimrod_ expedition to the South Pole, 1909. Tom Waits fans take note, the gentleman on the far left in the second photo was named Frank Wild.


----------



## eagle2250

Corcovado said:


> View attachment 39338
> 
> 
> View attachment 39339
> 
> 
> Ernest Shackleton was Irish, but who cares? Seen here on the _Nimrod_ expedition to the South Pole, 1909. Tom Waits fans take note, the gentleman on the far left in the second photo was named Frank Wild.


It would appear from the chapped facial skin in the pics, the world had yet to discover "Bag Balm" way back when those pictures were taken. If it was available, those guys should have used it! :icon_scratch:


----------



## Corcovado

Indeed in the first photo Frank Wild's looks live up to his name, but this photo from 1914 shows him looking more human than sasquatch.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

In my hall....









Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> In my hall....
> 
> View attachment 39377
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


All the essentials, right at hand.


----------



## Cassadine

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 39271


That's got "British" stamped all over it. I need new spectacles--is that tie a grenadine?


----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Oldsarge

Cassadine said:


> That's got "British" stamped all over it. I need new spectacles--is that tie a grenadine?


I'm more inclined to believe knit.


----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine

Oldsarge said:


> I'm more inclined to believe knit.


I'll go with your thoughts. My wife has been begging/bugging me to go to ge new glasses for , oh, maybe six months. LOL.


----------



## Tom S.

Mr. Robinson,
May I please ask where you acquired the saddle tan leather bag in your last photo?
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine

Tom S. said:


> Mr. Robinson,
> May I please ask where you acquired the saddle tan leather bag in your last photo?
> Thanks,
> Tom


Mr. Robinson has contacts on every continent sans Antarctica!


----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine

Oliver Reed at home, Broome Hall.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Tom S. said:


> Mr. Robinson,
> May I please ask where you acquired the saddle tan leather bag in your last photo?
> Thanks,
> Tom


I purchased it via silent auction at the Greater Atlanta Safari Club annual banquet. It is a Triple K Brand. Here is a link.

https://www.triplek.com/product/552-hinged-speed-bag/
Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Cassadine said:


> Oliver Reed at home, Broome Hall.
> 
> View attachment 39408
> 
> 
> View attachment 39406


Wild Thing!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Tom S.

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> I purchased it via silent auction at the Greater Atlanta Safari Club annual banquet. It is a Triple K Brand. Here is a link.
> 
> https://www.triplek.com/product/552-hinged-speed-bag/
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


Thanks very much for the reply and link. That's a great looking piece.
Kindest Regards - Tom


----------



## Cassadine

Dudley Sutton, as the inimitable "Tinker" in the wonderful "Lovejoy" drama.


----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine

Not certain the boots are doing him justice.


----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine

That's a 50 lb. salmon!


----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Cassadine said:


> That's a 50 lb. salmon!
> 
> View attachment 39517


LOL. I can't claim to have taken salmon that weighed in at 50 pounds, but I have taken salmon out of the AuSable river that weighed in at just under 30 pounds. Truth be known, I didn't do it while wearing a sport coat and tie!


----------



## Cassadine

Cornish chaps


----------



## Cassadine

Cornish chaps, again. Surfboards made from coffins. I'm assuming that the coffins were unused at the time of the co-opt.


----------



## Cassadine

Another Cornwall chap. I really like the views.


----------



## Cassadine

From the excellent show "Hinterland"


----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine

This is the most casual/country-esque pic I can find of Lord Mountabatten. In most photos the man appears as a supernal gent whose socks and boxers are starched and ironed.


----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine

Professor Marcus Cunliffe


----------



## Cassadine

Alfred Sargent Hanover, Herring Exmoor, C & J Islay,


----------



## Cassadine

Grenson Triple Welt


----------



## Cassadine

A. Sargent Lombard


----------



## Cassadine

Please do not ask who this is. Please.


----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine

Love the slacks, Jimmy. Ahh, the 70's. Glorious decade to come of age.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Cassadine said:


> Please do not ask who this is. Please.
> 
> View attachment 39742


Excellent clay shooter there!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## MikeF

Sir Jackie was either on the UK Olympic team or almost on it for his trap shooting. I'm glad he chose racing.


----------



## Oldsarge

My understanding was that he raced as a business and shot clays to relax. Considering how fast he was going most of his career, I can understand!


----------



## drpeter

Cassadine said:


> Please do not ask who this is. Please.
> 
> View attachment 39742


A legendary figure. He competed during a period when Formula 1 racing was arguably at its most dangerous. This man lost many of his fellow drivers during the sixties and early seventies. To his credit, he championed the cause of driver safety in spite of the mockery of some of the sport's leaders and aficionados. I think some of his efforts paid off, and the cars are safer, I am told, than they used to be. Perhaps someone more familiar with such details can tell me if I'm correct in this general conclusion.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## paxonus

drpeter said:


> A legendary figure. He competed during a period when Formula 1 racing was arguably at its most dangerous. This man lost many of his fellow drivers during the sixties and early seventies. To his credit, he championed the cause of driver safety in spite of the mockery of some of the sport's leaders and aficionados. I think some of his efforts paid off, and the cars are safer, I am told, than they used to be. Perhaps someone more familiar with such details can tell me if I'm correct in this general conclusion.


His first attempt at the Indy 500 he lead by a lap nearly the entire race and only lost on the last lap when his engine failed. Graham Hill--also his first Indy 500--beat him. I seem to recall Stewart saying something about the race along the lines of, "What's the big deal? You go fast and turn left."


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Sir Jackie at Oxford Union. Certainly worth a watch.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Leonard

Cassadine said:


> View attachment 39513


A Logsdail outfit


----------



## Cassadine

Leonard said:


> A Logsdail outfit


This Logsdail--bespoke in the City?


----------



## Cassadine

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Sir Jackie at Oxford Union. Certainly worth a watch.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


Had no idea he was dyslexic. Oxford Union debates, speeches etc. are great.


----------



## Cassadine

^ And since we're on AAAC, he's looking snappy. I really like the way the shirt hugs his neck. Nicely cut suit, too. Loved his accent when I was a kid. Still do.


----------



## Oldsarge

Cassadine said:


> This Logsdail--bespoke in the City?


Well, yeah. Like I said, he was in Reno.


----------



## Leonard

Cassadine said:


> This Logsdail--bespoke in the City?


No. This was made for a line of ready-made tweed and hunting clothes


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Dr.Watson

The late Roger Scruton was clearly a fan of country clothing.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

She's probably a gun bunny, tool


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 40858
> 
> 
> She's probably a gun bunny, tool


Ya just have to love it, but is it the gal or the ride? Both classics and beautiful in their own right.....Tough call!


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 40858
> 
> 
> She's probably a gun bunny, tool


I know the Defender is high maintenance. I have similar concerns about the other .

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## drpeter

eagle2250 said:


> Ya just have to love it, but is it the gal or the ride? Both classics and beautiful in their own right.....Tough call!


I agree, they're both lovely. Notice how the colour of her trousers matches the colour of the vehicle (looks like a Land Rover).


----------



## drpeter

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 40279


As a serious cyclist, I would love to find out what bike the lad is holding. The wider variant of a North Road handlebar is distinctive, but that may not mean much, it could have been a later addition. The saddle is possibly a Brooks (because the shape is right, and because I am rather partial to them, LOL). The white, oval headbadge suggests it might be a Schwinn, although it is hard to see any writing.


----------



## drpeter

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 40271


That's my standard equipment in spring and early fall. I have several of these beauties.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 41172
> 
> 
> View attachment 41173


I follow Charlotte, pictures above, on IG. She sports a lot of tweed!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

the Lab and the Springer are essential accessories.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 41406


An interesting photo, for sure, but what's with the whip? It appears a bit much for motivating the horse....just seems out of place. Perhaps exchange it for a crop? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> An interesting photo, for sure, but what's with the whip? It appears a bit much for motivating the horse....just seems out of place. Perhaps exchange it for a crop? :icon_scratch:


I believe that she is probably a 'whipper -in' or assistant to the master of foxes who uses the whip to control the hound pack and make sure it doesn't go off chasing rabbits, deer, etc.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> I believe that she is probably a 'whipper -in' or assistant to the master of foxes who uses the whip to control the hound pack and make sure it doesn't go off chasing rabbits, deer, etc.


Thank you for clarrifying that point regarding her role in the hunt. Having never actually been on a fox hunt, I have much to learn of the sport.


----------



## Oldsarge

All I really know about foxhunting is that it's a great way to get killed!


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> All I really know about foxhunting is that it's a great way to get killed!


Oldsarge is correct. The whip is for whipping in the hounds.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

And his waistcoat matches his MG!


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 42343
> 
> 
> And his waistcoat matches his MG!


Love BRG!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## David J. Cooper

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Love BRG!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


Yes, but wasn't it considered bad luck after Jim Clark's death?


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

David J. Cooper said:


> Yes, but wasn't it considered bad luck after Jim Clark's death?


As the #1 car he was driving in his final race was red, I haven't a scooby as to why that would be.

Helmet color?

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## MikeF

Actually BRG is still good for British racers but it's been considered unlucky for American drivers for a long time now. An American was killed in a crash in a BRG car and no national or international driving American has done it since supposedly.


----------



## Oldsarge

So if you aren't racing it's perfectly fine, even for an American?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Peak and Pine

^

Great. But blow out the candles, save them for night.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> So if you aren't racing it's perfectly fine, even for an American?


If being killed in a car color makes it unluckily, I suppose the only safe car coloring on the professional circuit would be pink?

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ That curved door is incredible, as is the paneling in general, as is the tile floor.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43009


That is perhaps the fanciest mudroom I think that I have ever seen! I've got the coat and the boots, but I can but wish that I had that wood paneling in my study.


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> That is perhaps the fanciest mudroom I think that I have ever seen! I've got the coat and the boots, but I can but wish that I had that wood paneling in my study.


Ditto. As implied in my previous post - that room is nicer, by far, than anything in my apartment.


----------



## Oldsarge

Well, it's what you get when your family has been around since the Norman Invasion . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43093


The lovely Charlotte again!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43370


Muck Boots? I used to have a few pair(s) of those...but then the kids grew up and moved on, the darned horses were placed with others and the boots were either passed on to Goodwill or thrown away...I really can't recall which it was! :crazy: That just can't be good?


----------



## David J. Cooper

I bought some Aigle mid length boots last winter. I wore them today to walk the dog. Makes raining and 4c seem a lot more pleasant. They are surprisingly good to walk a few miles in.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

I have the le chameau chasseur boot and have used them sparingly for the past 5 years or so. My wife purchased them from an amazon third party seller during a rare sale for under $300.

The initial feel is like placing buckets
on ones feet, but they perform well in the field,
look great, and cause no pain in my feet or legs after 8 hours of standing in them. 

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43404


Please tell us that the hand holding that spit soaked stogie isn't attached to one of those lovely "gum bunnies!" LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Alan Clark










When asked if he had any skeletons in his closet, he replied, "Dear boy, I can hardly close the door!"


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43515


Love the photo. I brought out my thermos collection. A 1977 64 oz. and a 1985 1qt. Made in USA.










Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Peak and Pine

^ Egdon Heath, the place setting for Hardy's _Return of the Native _(as well as my moniker on another forum).


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44142


Relaxing with one's best friend, gazing out over a never ending field of lavender.........zzzzzzz! Looks peaceful, smells delightful and so very restful.


----------



## Guest

Peak and Pine said:


> ^ Egdon Heath, the place setting for Hardy's _Return of the Native _(as well as my moniker on another forum).


Egdon Heath is a fictitious place, made up by Hardy, it features in a number of his novels.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Peak and Pine said:


> ^ Egdon Heath, the place setting for Hardy's _Return of the Native _(as well as my moniker on another forum).





Guest-109192 said:


> Egdon Heath is a fictitious place, made up by Hardy, it features in a number of his novels.


Tell me something I don't know.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44171


We obviously have the same tastes in IG accounts we follow.....the lovely Solvieg in Scotland.

Cheers,

My business IG....corcoran_woodcock


----------



## Oldsarge

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> We obviously have the same tastes in IG accounts we follow.....the lovely Solvieg in Scotland.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> My business IG....corcoran_woodcock


Actually I have very little to do with IG and pick up most of my photos from Tumblr. My Tumblr . . . 1oldbear


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Happy Fathers' Day.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45705
> 
> 
> Happy Fathers' Day.


It gives us hope!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45827


Looks like the mud room in a girls prep school boarding house. Foxcroft? 

I briefly dated a Foxcroft girl in 1986....

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

I picked up these lovelies on the bay last night. Look almost new, $90, James Purdey. I assume, given the quality of Purdey goods, these are from a Northampton maker. Possibly C&J?

Cheers, 

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46496


Waiting on AAA again...

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## eagle2250

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Waiting on AAA again...
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


Indeed, the brand doesn't have much of a service support structure in these parts! That's the major reason I hesitate to buy one. At least that's my story and I am sticking to it. LOL.


----------



## challer

Well, there is this guy making a legitimate Defender copy. He tried to buy the old tooling first.

https://www.motortrend.com/news/202...-look-land-rover-defender-style-off-road-suv/


----------



## David J. Cooper

challer said:


> Well, there is this guy making a legitimate Defender copy. He tried to buy the old tooling first
> https://www.motortrend.com/news/202...-look-land-rover-defender-style-off-road-suv/


For some reason IG has decided that I am a potential buyer of one of these.


----------



## thefringthing

Many more photos here of hunters than of anglers. Maybe it's too much to forgo polarized sunglasses, and too hard to achieve the right look in them?


----------



## Oldsarge

A good point. Why the difference in images on the Internet, I cannot fathom. Perhaps no one fishes in tweed in the UK anymore?


----------



## thefringthing

I plan to fish a bit this weekend but if I do it in waxed cotton and tweed I'll roast alive. Supposed to be a high of 31°C.


----------



## Oldsarge

Much the same here.


----------



## eagle2250

thefringthing said:


> I plan to fish a bit this weekend but if I do it in waxed cotton and tweed I'll roast alive. Supposed to be a high of 31°C.


When I fish I'm generally wearing jeans and a vented fishing shirt that reportedly offers some level of protection from the sub-tropical sun. I also wear a fishing hat (a Tilley Endurable)...all the time. I tired of having to make trips to the dermatologist to have sun damaged spots removed from my scalp!


----------



## Oldsarge

Another non-hunting entry


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Another non-hunting entry
> 
> View attachment 46897


I have never been much of a fan of horses, but do greatly appreciate a comely young thing in riding boots and breeches! A crop is always a nice accessory. LOL. :devil:


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> I have never been much of a fan of horses, but do greatly appreciate a comely young thing in riding boots and breeches! A crop is always a nice accessory. LOL. :devil:


Well, I don't know about the crop but the breeches and boots, I'm with ya. When it comes to horses, though, I prefer the big ones that pull stuff.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

White riding trousers seem very impractical. 

Cheers, 

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> White riding trousers seem very impractical.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


Especially in the muddy English countryside.


----------



## eagle2250

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> White riding trousers seem very impractical.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR





Oldsarge said:


> Especially in the muddy English countryside.


Perhaps that is how they discovered the appeal of Khaki hued trousers? :icon_scratch: LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Or khaki trench coats?


----------



## challer

challer said:


> Well, there is this guy making a legitimate Defender copy. He tried to buy the old tooling first.
> 
> https://www.motortrend.com/news/202...-look-land-rover-defender-style-off-road-suv/


As am I


----------



## Oldsarge

challer said:


> As am I


Good luck👍


----------



## drpeter

eagle2250 said:


> I have never been much of a fan of horses, but do greatly appreciate a comely young thing in riding boots and breeches! A crop is always a nice accessory. LOL. :devil:


A crop can be a useful accessory in so many situations...


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

I just repaired mine by replacing the rotten leather.....










Cheers,

BsR


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I love her accessory.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> I love her accessory.
> 
> View attachment 47360


Two head snapingly beautiful ladies, perhaps only one of which we might safely scratch behind her ear! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Hats are clothing.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47434
> 
> 
> Hats are clothing.


We are building a house and are currently in the design phase. This photo is essentially how I envision our mud room to dirty kitchen transition space.

That green is starting to show up regularly in quality design photos.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47434
> 
> 
> Hats are clothing.


I am happy to see that I am not the only old fool who hangs his fishing rods on the wall. Although the ones in the picture above are mounted high up on the wall...and perhaps not so easy to get to when you need them! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

I'm thinking of building an angling closet in the garage after I get everything else rearranged--probably in '22!


----------



## Fading Fast

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> We are building a house and are currently in the design phase. This photo is essentially how I envision our mud room to dirty kitchen transition space.
> 
> That green is starting to show up regularly in quality design photos.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


That's really exciting. Knowing your style and focus on details and specifics, I have no doubt a beautiful house is in the process of being created. Any pics you care to share will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47693


As the photo above suggests, ours is a beautiful world on so many levels...man's best friend, a favored coat and a beloved set of wheels! Life is so, so good.


----------



## Oldsarge

Boots


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Boots
> 
> View attachment 47767


The front hall, or perhaps mudroom, in the home of an English equestrian. Very nice.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## GregorSamsa

Perhaps this should be posted in a different thread, but I’ll try here first.

Can anyone recommend a soft all cotton flannel tattersall shirt with a button collar? I like Cordings and Hoggs but they don’t seem to offer a button down collar. Mercer has some beautiful looking checks, but all in broadcloth from what I can remember.


----------



## drpeter

GregorSamsa said:


> Perhaps this should be posted in a different thread, but I'll try here first.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a soft all cotton flannel tattersall shirt with a button collar? I like Cordings and Hoggs but they don't seem to offer a button down collar. Mercer has some beautiful looking checks, but all in broadcloth from what I can remember.


Viyella is a cloth that is a wool and cotton blend, with a soft hand. Lands' End used to sell Viyella button-downs in a tattersall pattern, but I'm not sure if they still have them. There is actually a Viyella site with various kinds of tattersall shirts, many with button-down collars. Here is one example:

https://www.viyella-apparels.com/vi...-wool-blend-button-down-collar-shirts-hotsale

I hope this helps.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Tattersall can be difficult to find in button down. 

Viyella is a good choice but because it is partially wool, it is a bit warm. I have to put my Viyella away from April - October.

I think Orvis might have some 100% cotton offerings.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## David J. Cooper

Yes Orvis. I have a few and the quality is excellent.


----------



## GregorSamsa

Thank you all for the replies. I am looking for an all cotton one so I will check Orvis’ offerings.


----------



## Oldsarge

Summer countryside.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## drpeter

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49202
> 
> 
> View attachment 49205


Are those rabbit's feet or just rabbit fur? If the former, are they for good luck? I've seen leather tassels on sporrans too.


----------



## Oldsarge

They look like feet to me but I refuse to take sides.


----------



## eagle2250

drpeter said:


> Are those rabbit's feet or just rabbit fur? If the former, are they for good luck? I've seen leather tassels on sporrans too.





Oldsarge said:


> They look like feet to me but I refuse to take sides.


"Rabbit's feet?" It just breaks my heart to think of those poor little bunnies running around on their stubs! LOL.


----------



## drpeter

eagle2250 said:


> "Rabbit's feet?" It just breaks my heart to think of those poor little bunnies running around on their stubs! LOL.


Not to worry, my aquiline friend. I think those bunnies are cared for very well by a wonderful organization: The RSAP, or Royal Society for Animal Prosthetics. This group was established in 1950 by Prince Philip, the Duke of Edinburgh, a great animal lover and founder of the World Wildlife Fund. The RSAP have supplied prosthetic devices for all sorts of creatures (what we call _critters_ in our language).

Some of you might remember the story about the farmer and his three-legged pig. Well, the prosthetic(s) for that wonderful pig was supplied by the RSAP.

It's Sunday,


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## drpeter

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49282
> 
> 
> View attachment 49283
> 
> 
> View attachment 49307


Oh! A Triumph Bonneville! Brings back memories of motorcycling days in India. We had BSAs. Nortons, Triumphs, Ariels, Matchlesses, and even a couple of Indians with stick shifts and sidecars! Plus the great Royal Enfield Bullet and Jawa (Czech) two-strokes. Those were such enjoyable days.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49307


For several decades my Iron Horse was a Harley Davidson and my biker boots were a pair of Wesco Jobmasters' w/14" shafts. Both my leather riding jacket and those boots picked up a fair number of burn scars over the years!


----------



## Oldsarge

drpeter said:


> Oh! A Triumph Bonneville! Brings back memories of motorcycling days in India. We had BSAs. Nortons, Triumphs, Ariels, Matchlesses, and even a couple of Indians with stick shifts and sidecars! Plus the great Royal Enfield Bullet and Jawa (Czech) two-strokes. Those were such enjoyable days.





eagle2250 said:


> For several decades my Iron Horse was a Harley Davidson and my biker boots were a pair of Wesco Jobmasters' w/14" shafts. Both my leather riding jacket and those boots picked up a fair number of burn scars over the years!


After I left Active Duty, I thought about making Affirmative Action work for me and going into nursing where men were a decided minority. So I took a job on a spinal column injury ward at the local VA. And that cured any desire I had for motorcycles! It also taught me that I didn't really like sick people so I turned my career search in other directions.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Her Majesty dislikes getting wet.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

A proud Scot.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flairball

Been quite some time since I’ve last posted, but I thought I’d contribute. A mix of Brit and American outdoors. Field trial rules require an article of blaze orange, other than that I’m wearing imported kit. Moleskin trousers, BT tattersall, Laksen gilet,....oops, my tie is American, Ruffed Grouse Society tie. The pup is American bred, but 3/4 of his pedigree is import.


----------



## Oldsarge

Thatcher


----------



## FiscalDean

Related to Margaret?


----------



## Flairball

Is anyone putting original pics, or are we just farming the internet?
Here is a pic of me and the guys after a day of shooting at Eskrick Park.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flairball

Sometimes the countryside is all about having a good laugh.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flairball

One of the most enjoyable features of a driven day is elevensies. One enjoyes a snack and a warm up while gently, or not so gently, offering shooting advice to fellow guns. Here, I am seen enjoying a bit of cake and a port at a shoot near Driffield.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## drpeter

Is that a dirk in her knee socks? Do women wear sporrans? Questions, questions...


----------



## Flairball

drpeter said:


> Is that a dirk in her knee socks? Do women wear sporrans? Questions, questions...


Are kilts even country wear? They are highland wear, but I don't think soley country wear. They can actually be worn quite formally. I've even been on a few urban kilted pub crawls.


----------



## drpeter

Very nice, Flairball!


----------



## Oldsarge

Flairball said:


> Are kilts even country wear? They are highland wear, but I don't think soley country wear. They can actually be worn quite formally. I've even been on a few urban kilted pub crawls.
> View attachment 51216
> View attachment 51217
> View attachment 51218
> View attachment 51219


I would happily share 'a wee dram' with that last trio, probably in my alma mater tartan kilt.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flairball

GregorSamsa said:


> Perhaps this should be posted in a different thread, but I'll try here first.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a soft all cotton flannel tattersall shirt with a button collar? I like Cordings and Hoggs but they don't seem to offer a button down collar. Mercer has some beautiful looking checks, but all in broadcloth from what I can remember.


I know this post is a little dated, but here are a few places you could try.
https://www.brooktaverner.co.uk/
https://www.williampowell.com/
https://www.williamevans.com/


----------



## Doctor Damage




----------



## Flairball

Up and out early to get in some dog training with my youngster. Rydale fleece, William Evans Breeks, and Hunter Balmorals.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Doctor Damage




----------



## Flairball

Cross posted from trad. This is what I wore for my stroll around Adams Farm with my wife. Kilts are perfect for country walks.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51546





Doctor Damage said:


> View attachment 51574


My fondness for British Country Clothing seems to be growing! LOL.


----------



## drpeter

Or is it your fondness for some of the people who inhabit them?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## drpeter

Sarge, I have a question about the image you posted.

To the right of the gentleman, all dressed for the hunt, there are two steel or pewter cups with angled handles. I have seen these kinds of cups before in images from films that feature scenes of such hunts. I think they can be carried along while one is on horseback. They remind me of the pewter cups used to drink the classic Pimm's No 1 cocktail at cricket matches and other sporting events. Do they have a special name?


----------



## Oldsarge

drpeter said:


> Sarge, I have a question about the image you posted.
> 
> To the right of the gentleman, all dressed for the hunt, there are two steel or pewter cups with angled handles. I have seen these kinds of cups before in images from films that feature scenes of such hunts. I think they can be carried along while one is on horseback. They remind me of the pewter cups used to drink the classic Pimm's No 1 cocktail at cricket matches and other sporting events. Do they have a special name?


I believe the term is 'stirrup cup' being one that was handed down after mounting for a 'stimulating' wee dram before the hunt itself began. This always struck me as a truly bad idea but that is probably do to my complete lack of comfort on horseback. I find horses like motorcycles. They're lovely to look at--from a modest distance!


----------



## drpeter

Thank you! Now I remember the term. Stirrup cup is the perfect way to characterize this drinking vessel. 

As for horses, I do not ride them, although I admire them. But I used to ride motorcycles a lot in my youth and even completed a 2000-mile trip around southern India back in 1971, through mountains, forests, monsooon rains, flooded rivers and all the rest of it. I still toy with the idea of buying a motorcycle, but I may be getting a little too old for that at 70.


----------



## Oldsarge

After I left Active Duty I thought that I might make Affirmative Action work for me and become an RN. It didn't turn out well. But for the 13 months I worked on a Spinal Column Injury ward, it did have the beneficial effect to make me swear off the following activities: 1) Diving head first into an unknown depth, 2) Riding an innertube down a snowy slope, and lastly, 3) no motorcycles!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> After I left Active Duty I thought that I might make Affirmative Action work for me and become an RN. It didn't turn out well. But for the 13 months I worked on a Spinal Column Injury ward, it did have the beneficial effect to make me swear off the following activities: 1) Diving head first into an unknown depth, 2) Riding an innertube down a snowy slope, and lastly, 3) no motorcycles!


The discomfort of an increasingly arthritic spine convinced me to leave my Harley parked in the garage on an increasingly frequent basis, over my last two years of ownership and I finally sold it when our young grandsons began getting overly interested in the beast! For the reasons you state above, I really didn't want to see them getting into iron horses.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## drpeter

Adorable dog, adorable baby, adorable babe. There'll always be an England, they say, although it is going to become a contentious place after crashing out of the EU with Brexit...


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52737
> 
> 
> View attachment 52738


 Sheer stockings can indeed invest a shot of sexy into a pair of rubber muck boots. That pair must be her socializing boots? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Somehow, this looks like trouble. Cute trouble, true, but still trouble.


----------



## Oldsarge

This looks like a Polo ad.


----------



## drpeter

Polo ad or not, I like the clothes and the way they have been put together. Good materials, colours and patterns. Where are the horses, though?


----------



## drpeter

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53050


Salmi of pheasant ( or grouse or woodcock ), anyone?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53791


Indeed, that is one very nice "pic-a-nic basket," or so said Yogi. LOL!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## drpeter

I would love to live in a house with that sort of setup.


----------



## Oldsarge

drpeter said:


> I would love to live in a house with that sort of setup.


As would I. A fireplace in one's mudroom is just so appropriate here in the PNW.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## pammannion

The clothes are fab, the killing of innocent creatures that's generally inflicted by people wearing them; less so!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Tweedlover

pammannion said:


> The clothes are fab, the killing of innocent creatures that's generally inflicted by people wearing them; less so!


Though raised mostly on a farm, have never hunted and cannot fathom shooting any animal. But, as a carnivore, cannot be too critical of those who do.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54054


Now that's a pair of Hunter Boots being put to their highest and best use! Oh my, is that the vapors.I'm experiencing?


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> Now that's a pair of Hunter Boots being put to their highest and best use! Oh my, is that the vapors.I'm experiencing?


No kidding, these photographers know exactly what they are doing and they are very good at it.


----------



## David J. Cooper

In all of my fantasies, the women have heads. A photo like that doesn’t work for me.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## drpeter

Scots, wha hae wi Wallace bled,
Scots, wham Bruce has aften led,
Welcome tae yer gory bed,
Or tae victorie.

Well, perhaps not so much with a hunting weapon...


----------



## Tweedlover

Being of Scottish descent, was once tempted to buy a kilt, but ultimately passed since I would only have worn it to the now defunct nearby Scottish festival. Did take up learning the Scots language however.


----------



## Oldsarge

Even though of Italian descent, I have kilts in three different tartans that i am entitled to wear. I was born in California and lived there nearly seventy years. California has an official tartan. I served in the US Army for 29 years, Active and Reserve. The Army has an official tartan. My University's teams are called the Highlanders and UCR has its official tartan. Unfortunately, as Tweedlover points out, Highland Games have disappeared in response to the pandemic. Damn!


----------



## DCR

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54115


Now that's proper shottie


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Love the truck.


----------



## drpeter

Oldsarge said:


> Even though of Italian descent, I have kilts in three different tartans that i am entitled to wear. I was born in California and lived there nearly seventy years. California has an official tartan. I served in the US Army for 29 years, Active and Reserve. The Army has an official tartan. My University's teams are called the Highlanders and UCR has its official tartan. Unfortunately, as Tweedlover points out, Highland Games have disappeared in response to the pandemic. Damn!


Sarge, I recently picked up a Ninth Regiment New York State Guard bagpipe record from 1958. It was in an antique shop. I'll think of you while playing it.


----------



## Oldsarge

drpeter said:


> Sarge, I recently picked up a Ninth Regiment New York State Guard bagpipe record from 1958. It was in an antique shop. I'll think of you while playing it.


Migosh, you have actual turntable? I'm impressed. I don't even have a CD player anymore. I used to but somehow in the move it disappeared (as so many things do when we uproot and relocate).


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## drpeter

Oldsarge said:


> Migosh, you have actual turntable? I'm impressed. I don't even have a CD player anymore. I used to but somehow in the move it disappeared (as so many things do when we uproot and relocate).


LOL, you missed my post some time ago about the various systems I have had and still have. I don't mean to hijack this thread, but maybe we can think of it as British Country Stereo Systems?

Listed below are the three systems I have or had. The second vintage system is actually now in my basement storage unit -- not enough space after I moved from my old flat into a new one! The Cambridge Sonata CD player from this second system has been integrated into the first vintage system in place of the Tascam cassette player. I had a stereo in every room in my two bedroom flat until I moved to my new digs in 2016 -- still two bedrooms, but somewhat smaller. I have cut and pasted the document I created some years ago after I had set up all three systems with the help of a very skilled friend, Steve, who routinely builds his own speakers.

The Japanese Nakamichi Dragon built by the WWII naval officer and sound engineer Etsuro Nakamichi, is arguably the best cassette player/recorder ever built ($2500 or so when new in the eighties). The West German Revox B77 reel-to-reel tape recorder and player, built by Willi Studer, is also up there among the top machines of its kind. I paid around $1000 apiece for each of these on eBay a decade ago. There is a smoked acryclic cover for the Revox that I bought for $300 on eBay, separately. Obsessions are strange things, I should know --I am a psychologist after all, LOL.

When I played a stereo cassette recorded by a friend from a Sarah Vaughn Denmark concert LP in the Nakamichi after first setting it up, it felt like I was standing in the middle of the concert hall. It is _that_ good.

I made the pink oak speaker stands myself in Steve's woodworking shop under his supervision, same fellow I mentioned above. Sanded down finely, they look elegant as they are naturally, no need for varnish or paint. They also have a central hollow piece which can be filled with sand in a separate container slid in, to weigh down the speakers and prevent vibration, but I have not felt the need for this. The turntable sits on a piece of thick marble, heavy enough to prevent floor vibrations while walking from rattling the record that is playing. More obsession!

The Polk Audio speakers have ripened and mellowed with age, as more music is played through them. They are bookshelf speakers with close to concert hall performance, amazing value for $300 a pair. And I have two giant folders of documentation, manuals, etc., and a single row of audio books on my bookshelf. You've got to go all the way!

So now, what do I do? I listen to music on my computer, LOL. (Actually, I do use the stereo systems, but not as much as I used to)

*AUDIO SYSTEMS*

System Components are all vintage except when specified as new. The Modern System is built with entirely new (circa 2008) components

*First Vintage System (VS-1)*:

Marantz 2220B Receiver and Integrated Amplifier
Dual CS 5000 Turntable with Ortofon X3-MC cartridge
Nakamichi Dragon 3-head Cassette Deck (Serial No. 19599)
Tascam 122 Mk III 3-head Cassette Deck
Revox B77 Mk I Reel-to-Reel Tape Recorder with Operational Smoked-Acrylic Cover
New Polk Audio RTi A3 bookshelf speakers
Two New Custom-Made Oak Speaker Stands with Hand-Milled Points

*Second Vintage System (VS-2)*:

Nakamichi RE2 Receiver Integrated Amplifier
Dual CS 5000 Turntable with Audio Technica cartridge
Nakamichi CR-1A 2-head cassette deck (currently unconnected)
Nakamichi CR-3 3-head cassette deck
Celestion MP1 bookshelf speakers
New Cambridge Audio Sonata CD30 player (with a Wolfson WM8716 24-bit DAC)
Polk Audio PSW10 10" (100W 35Hz-200Hz) Powered Subwoofer

**NB: The "A" designation after CR-1 or other letter/number codes for Nakamichi indicates it is for the Americas

*Modern System (MS-1)*:

Panasonic 50" Viera TH-50PZ80U Plasma Screen (2008)
Marantz Surround AV Receiver SR5003 (SN: 000836004534)
Focal Chorus 5.1 Audio Surround Sound System (2008)
(Saint-Etienne, France)
Two Chorus 706V Front Speakers
Chorus CC 700V Center Channel
Chorus SW 700V Subwoofer
Two Chorus SR 700V Rear Speakers
Two Bowers & Wilkins STAV24 Front Speaker Stands with Hand-Milled Points
Panasonic DMP-BD35 Universal/BluRay Player (2008)
Denon DP-300F Automated Turntable (2013)

*Headphones:*

New Sennheiser HD-600 Open Dynamic Professional Stereo Headphones (2009)
New Sennheiser RS 126 Stereo Headphones (2018)


----------



## Oldsarge

You'd have greatly appreciated one of my music history professors. The department bought brand new reel-to-reel recorders for the theater and when he unpacked the boxes he glared at them. All the bushings were (gasp) _nylon_! So he proceeded to take measurements and head over to the Physics Department machine shop and make duplicates--in brass.

The same guy bought a Lotus Elan, drove it for a while and noticed a crack in the paint. Suspecting that the crack went clear down into the fiber glass body, he decided to sand off the paint and follow the crack and re-glass it. When he had all the paint off the entire car, he figured that since he was going to have to rebuild the entire body, he might as well do all the running gear and electrical as well. A serious hobbiest.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## drpeter

Oldsarge said:


> You'd have greatly appreciated one of my music history professors. The department bought brand new reel-to-reel recorders for the theater and when he unpacked the boxes he glared at them. All the bushings were (gasp) _nylon_! So he proceeded to take measurements and head over to the Physics Department machine shop and make duplicates--in brass.
> 
> The same guy bought a Lotus Elan, drove it for a while and noticed a crack in the paint. Suspecting that the crack went clear down into the fiber glass body, he decided to sand off the paint and follow the crack and re-glass it. When he had all the paint off the entire car, he figured that since he was going to have to rebuild the entire body, he might as well do all the running gear and electrical as well. A serious hobbiest.


I suppose the brass bushings were perhaps less susceptible to vibration than nylon ones? Or maybe he just felt the brass fittings were more classy.

As for the Lotus Elan, I am not sure if he could have just re-glassed the crack. I worked with fibreglass once, on a friend's project-- building a water scooter, a small boat with a motorcycle engine driving an impeller, a kind or pre-cursor of modern jet-skis a couple of decades before them. We worked with bare hands, a big mistake -- the fibreglass gets into the skin, even the bloodstream, and your hands itch for days afterwards!


----------



## Oldsarge

drpeter said:


> I suppose the brass bushings were perhaps less susceptible to vibration than nylon ones? Or maybe he just felt the brass fittings were more classy.
> 
> As for the Lotus Elan, I am not sure if he could have just re-glassed the crack. I worked with fibreglass once, on a friend's project-- building a water scooter, a small boat with a motorcycle engine driving an impeller, a kind or pre-cursor of modern jet-skis a couple of decades before them. We worked with bare hands, a big mistake -- the fibreglass gets into the skin, even the bloodstream, and your hands itch for days afterwards!


Dr. Clinkscale (yes, that was his name and he really was a music professor) would have used gloves, and at least a mask if not a respirator. Not a man to take chances.


----------



## drpeter

Indeed, We were young and ignorant about such things. Masks and respirators were pretty much unknown in my part of India in the sixties, LOL. Heck, people who were working construction jobs in those days had no helmets, barely a shirt and pants, no shoes (they were barefoot). I am sure things have changed now.


----------



## Oldsarge

drpeter said:


> Indeed, We were young and ignorant about such things. Masks and respirators were pretty much unknown in my part of India in the sixties, LOL. Heck, people who were working construction jobs in those days had no helmets, barely a shirt and pants, no shoes (they were barefoot). I am sure things have changed now.


At least one would hope so!


----------



## Oldsarge

After the Shoot


----------



## Tweedlover

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54523
> 
> 
> After the Shoot


I like the tie. I went with my usual cabernet sauvignon tonight.


----------



## Tweedlover

When I get the urge to look at an online provider of British country clothing, I like to check out the House of Bruar. They feature a lot of fine looking pieces. Also sell non-clothing items. Have never bought from them, however.


----------



## Oldsarge

Tweedlover said:


> When I get the urge to look at an online provider of British country clothing, I like to check out the House of Bruar. They feature a lot of fine looking pieces. Also sell non-clothing items. Have never bought from them, however.


Really? I must explore them. Of course, my closet is so full now . . .


----------



## Tweedlover

Oldsarge said:


> Really? I must explore them. Of course, my closet is so full now . . .


They also sell food items, wines and spirits, and original art pieces. They play up their Scottish roots.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Tweedlover

I bet those boots are a pain to get off.


----------



## drpeter

Tweedlover said:


> I bet those boots are a pain to get off.


The owners of those boots probably have a manservant or two about who will tug at them from one end. "I say, Barnes, give me a hand with these boots, will you, there's a good chap." Or words to that effect.


----------



## eagle2250

drpeter said:


> The owners of those boots probably have a manservant or two about who will tug at them from one end. "I say, Barnes, give me a hand with these boots, will you, there's a good chap." Or words to that effect.


Or for those of us without a loyal and ever helpful manservant, a Boot Jack will do....makes it a whole lot easier to pull off one's boots! LOL.


----------



## drpeter

Ah yes, good point! I had forgotten about boot jacks. Never had one, since I do not have boots -- at least nothing taller than ankle boots which are easy enough to remove on one's own.


----------



## fred johnson

eagle2250 said:


> Or for those of us without a loyal and ever helpful manservant, a Boot Jack will do....makes it a whole lot easier to pull off one's boots! LOL.


What is a "boot jack"?


----------



## Oldsarge

Boot Jack


----------



## vonSuess

drpeter said:


> The owners of those boots probably have a manservant or two about who will tug at them from one end. "I say, Barnes, give me a hand with these boots, will you, there's a good chap." Or words to that effect.


There are few things more worth the money than a personal assistant for these sorts of things. It doesn't really cost that much, especially if he can live on the property...


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Tweedlover

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55258


Being of Scottish descent quite like that room as it screams Scotland to me.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55233
> 
> 
> Boot Jack


Thank you!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

How to dress when you OWN the country.


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Somebody used his "color wheel" very thoughtfully.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55426


Pictorial proof that our friends on the other side of the pond, and their beasts, can appear/seem a bit anal retentive at times! We Yanks would just slop through that little puddle. LOL.


----------



## David J. Cooper

eagle2250 said:


> Pictorial proof that our friends on the other side of the pond, and their beasts, can appear/seem a bit anal retentive at times! We Yanks would just slop through that little puddle. LOL.


In £10,000 bespoke Riding Boots one must be careful.


----------



## eagle2250

David J. Cooper said:


> In £10,000 bespoke Riding Boots one must be careful.


LOL. Your post reminds me of my similar reaction, wearing a pair of $5200 Alligator western boots. I couldn't bring myself to wear them out if there was any chance of rain in the forecast. Now how much sense does that make....alligator boots that couldn't get wet. Please note that the Paul Bond Boot manufacturer never told me they couldn't get wet, but rather that was just my very own version of applied nutty logic. I eventually ended up selling those boots for $400. I guess I'm just not cut out for $boots in that price range. :crazy:


----------



## drpeter

eagle2250 said:


> Pictorial proof that our friends on the other side of the pond, and their beasts, can appear/seem a bit anal retentive at times! We Yanks would just slop through that little puddle. LOL.


LOL. Isn't anal retention, in the sense of being obsessive about the _proper_ way to do things, the very point of being British?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Tweedlover

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55835


I'm only a very rare cigar smoker. Periodically have been tempted to buy a walking stick but have no functional need for one and don't even take many walks for that matter.


----------



## Fading Fast

Cross-post with the Tweed thread and a hat-tip to @Oldsarge for the suggestion:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57021


I recall several overcast morning in my NW Indiana past where our daughters saddled up and headed out on early morning trail rides. Our base of operations was somewhat less splendiferous than that in the picture above and they suited up as formally as that pictured, only when riding in various competitions. Good memories. Thanks for inciting me to look back.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Doctor Damage

drpeter said:


> LOL. Isn't anal retention, in the sense of being obsessive about the _proper_ way to do things, the very point of being British?


American Anglophilia would have us believe that, but it's not really true in the main. They have fussy rules queens just like we have here and everywhere, and it's not ethnic and only slightly cultural.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57157


I was going to say that's JFK Jr but I guess not.


----------



## drpeter

Doctor Damage said:


> American Anglophilia would have us believe that, but it's not really true in the main. They have fussy rules queens just like we have here and everywhere, and it's not ethnic and only slightly cultural.


It's true that all cultures have rules and some "guardians" who are sticklers about rules. LOL, I think the manner in which the sticklers come down on the rule-breakers is probably what changes from culture to culture. Here's an example:

In my old country, India, there are many people, usually religious and conservative Hindus, who want everyone to stick to a traditional set of rules, but when people break those rules, they often come down harshly on the rule- breakers. The consequences can be far more severe. In Britain, by comparison, the displeasure felt by those who believe in tradition would be expressed in far subtler ways. So someone telling you quietly, but with obvious discomfort that your actions are simply "not proper, not the done thing", would, IMHO, be more anal retentive than a bunch of people who might verbally (sometimes physically) assault you if they feel your behaviour is breaking their rules! Let me hasten to add that such things don't happen often, and assaults and riots are part of lots of cultures, not just India.

I don't partake of American anglophilia, since I was not raised in this country. The places I lived in, Colonial Malaya and later newly independent India, had a very different set of attitudes toward the British than say the US, or Canada or New Zealand, etc. But that's another story! However, it is also good to remind ourselves that there are good and bad things about all cultures, and having lived in a few places, I know this from first-hand experience.


----------



## Tweedlover

I'd admit to a mild case of anglophilia or perhaps more accurately Scottophilia given my embrace of Scottish ancestry. Not really high on most UK cuisine, though.


----------



## Oldsarge

One the occasions when I was in the UK, I thought I ate rather well. As far as Anglophilia goes, so long as I can stay out of London (except for its museums) I think I qualify. Call it 'countrysideophilia' perhaps,


----------



## drpeter

Sarge, some say the best Indian and Italian restaurants in the world are in London. I have eaten at some fine London restaurants as well as in some excellent places in Bombay, New Delhi, Florence and Rome (especially the Trastevare district south of the Tiber in Rome). I think it's arguable, but London does have great food.


----------



## Tweedlover

drpeter said:


> Sarge, some say the best Indian and Italian restaurants in the world are in London. I have eaten at some fine London restaurants as well as in some excellent places in Bombay, New Delhi, Florence and Rome (especially the Trastevare district south of the Tiber in Rome). I think it's arguable, but London does have great food.


But does it have great English food?


----------



## Oldsarge

Personally I think the best Italian restaurant is going to visit someone's grandma.


----------



## Oldsarge

Tweedlover said:


> But does it have great English food?


I never thought I'd like a steak and kidney pie until I got to London. Yes, there is.


----------



## drpeter

Tweedlover said:


> But does it have great English food?


Now many might say that great English food is an oxymoron, LOL. Including some Englishmen I know. One theory advanced by the English themselves is that they went out and colonized the world because of two things: their weather (it's always drizzling) and the food (pretty bland stuff).

But I am only kidding. There are many good things to be had for consumption in England: Roast beef and Yorkshire pudding, Charlotte Russe, Blancmange, spotted dick, and my favourite, bangers and mash. And how can we forget shepherd's pie? In spite of all that, however, one of their foreign secretaries, Robin Cook, once declared (officially) that the national dish of Britain was chicken tikka masala. Another instance of The Empire Striking Back.

Which leads me to the Irish. Here is an account of an Irishman leaving their beautiful isle and going to India: The accents are strong, so the lyrics might help, they are here:

https://genius.com/Gaelic-storm-punjab-paddy-lyrics


----------



## eagle2250

drpeter said:


> Now many might say that great English food is an oxymoron, LOL. Including some Englishmen I know. One theory advanced by the English themselves is that they went out and colonized the world because of two things: their weather (it's always drizzling) and the food (pretty bland stuff).
> 
> But I am only kidding. There are many good things to be had for consumption in England: Roast beef and Yorkshire pudding, Charlotte Russe, Blancmange, spotted dick, and my favourite, bangers and mash. And how can we forget shepherd's pie? In spite of all that, however, one of their foreign secretaries, Robin Cook, once declared (officially) that the national dish of Britain was chicken tikka masala. Another instance of The Empire Striking Back.
> 
> Which leads me to the Irish. Here is an account of an Irishman leaving their beautiful isle and going to India: The accents are strong, so the lyrics might help, they are here:
> 
> https://genius.com/Gaelic-storm-punjab-paddy-lyrics


LOL. Your pints are well made and the jingle you reference is memorable, for sure...it makes the point(s) and tickles the listener's funny bone, all at the same time.


----------



## drpeter

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. Your pints are well made and the jingle you reference is memorable, for sure...it makes the point(s) and tickles the listener's funny bone, all at the same time.


I'm delighted that you love it. I sent it to all my (Boston) Irish relatives -- my sister-in-law and her brothers, and other family members. They enjoyed it too.

Some of the Indian place names are either made-up or misspelt or both, but that's OK. It's the song that counts. Really funny lines too, for instance:

_I dreamed I got a letter from me darling Josephine
She asked me would I marry her, back home in Skibbereen
But the girls out here have almond eyes and jasmine-scented hair
And there's things in the Kama Sutra that they never do in Clare! _


----------



## Oldsarge

I think the English do a marvelous job of fish and chips and of roasting a whole chicken and, going north, I rather like haggis, too.


----------



## drpeter

The proper way to do fish and chips is as takeout, wrapped in _News of the World_, LOL.

Sarge, is it permissible to put a little Carolina Reaper hot sauce on the haggis? I might be persuaded to try it...


----------



## Tweedlover

Oldsarge said:


> I think the English do a marvelous job of fish and chips and of roasting a whole chicken and, going north, I rather like haggis, too.


Being of Scottish descent, I've tried to talk myself into actually liking haggis. But, after eating it maybe a half a dozen times, the best I can do is tolerate it. At least I'm not trying to like Norwegian cuisine being also of that descent as lutefisk would kill me.


----------



## Oldsarge

I had a Norwegian friend who couldn't understand how his father could eat the stuff. Being Lutheran, I have been occasionally subjected to lutefisk. It was so terrible I tried to make bacalao because I figured it had to be better. It was only less bad, and not much less.


----------



## Oldsarge

drpeter said:


> The proper way to do fish and chips is as takeout, wrapped in _News of the World_, LOL.
> 
> Sarge, is it permissible to put a little Carolina Reaper hot sauce on the haggis? I might be persuaded to try it...


Well, HP Sauce is traditional but I figure as far as hot sauces go, do what you like. I'm sure aioli or Coleman's mustard would be good and horseradish would be wonderful.


----------



## eagle2250

Just a thought.. As I understand it Haggis is banned from importation into the US of A because it contains the sheep's stomach acids and it's phlegm and according to the FDA it can make the consumer very sick and can possibly kill you. Lutefish on the other hand, while it may taste like jellied fish fat, with a healthy dose of ammonia in the mix, may cause the bile to rise in one's throat, but unless you failed to properly flush the lye out of it, lutefish will not kill you Now get out there and enjoy your lunch! LOL.


----------



## Tweedlover

eagle2250 said:


> Just a thought.. As I understand it Haggis is banned from importation into the US of A because it contains the sheep's stomach acids and it's phlegm and according to the FDA it can make the consumer very sick and can possibly kill you. Lutefish on the other hand, while it may taste like jellied fish fat, with a healthy dose of ammonia in the mix, may cause the bile to rise in one's throat, but unless you failed to properly flush the lye out of it, lutefish will not kill you Now get out there and enjoy your lunch! LOL.


True that traditionally made Scottish haggis is banned from importation for that reason. All the haggis I've tried has been made in the US.


----------



## Oldsarge

Whenever there was a Scottish Games in the vicinity, I would always head for the haggis stand first and then grab a brown ale. Once fortified, I could happily watch the giants throw telephone poles and heave boulders over bars.


----------



## Tweedlover

ypu, same with me


Oldsarge said:


> Whenever there was a Scottish Games in the vicinity, I would always head for the haggis stand first and then grab a brown ale. Once fortified, I could happily watch the giants throw telephone poles and heave boulders over bars.


 I, too,tried haggis for the first time off a haggis food truck @ a Scottish festival.


----------



## drpeter

Oldsarge said:


> I had a Norwegian friend who couldn't understand how his father could eat the stuff. Being Lutheran, I have been occasionally subjected to lutefisk. It was so terrible I tried to make bacalao because I figured it had to be better. It was only less bad, and not much less.


Wisconsin is awash in lutefisk. It's fish preserved in lye, as Eagle said.There are jokes about it. Here's one:

A little girl in Sunday school was asked by her teacher to recite the books of the Old Testament. She started with Genesis, Exodus, Lutefisk...

I have been reading about Basque food (Charles Cumming's spy novel _The Spanish Game_ is set in Spain and is about Basques in part) and I recently picked up a cookbook of Basque cuisine. _Bacalao_ is featured there, and it does not look too bad -- I have never had it though. I have had Ecuadorian _fanesca_, which is a Lent staple there, and that is good. These are all salt cod dishes.

My advice is to add a decent dash of a good hot sauce to these dishes to "kick it up a notch", as Emeril might say! It also has the advantage of neutralising all those things that might kill you otherwise, LOL. At least, that's my belief.

Recommended: Endorphin Rush, Melinda's Ghost Pepper (Naga Jholokia) Sauce, Dave's Sudden Death, Trinidad Scorpion, Carolina Reaper, and yes, Sarge's B'wana Walt. Sriracha and Moroccan Harissa are good too. Hey, it's like putting a tiger in your tank, LOL.


----------



## David J. Cooper

Bacalao when done right is delicious. We were in Vittoria Gasttiez a couple of years ago and really enjoyed it as a spread and as a fritter.

Basque cuisine is delicious, sadly my experience with the language led to a few unpleasant experiences while in the Rioja.


----------



## drpeter

I have heard that Basque food is splendid. I am a pretty decent chef and make a variety of dishes from East and West. So I will try to make one of the dishes in my newfound Basque cookbook.

I have sampled Catalan food, though in the States. I have made a veal _ternera_ in the Catalan style, which is simple and just delicious! Spain and Portugal both have great food, and Portugal, because of her former colonies in India, like Goa, Daman and Diu, has many dishes that have Indian ingredients in them. I have eaten Portuguese dishes in Amsterdam, at one of the restaurants run by a Portuguese chef. Outstanding.


----------



## Oldsarge

Across the rural West, Basque restaurants are rather common. No surprise, given the number of Basques who emigrated to care for sheep out this way. Anyway, the food is delightful and the practice of serving family style is even more so. There's one in Carson City, NV which is a 'must' when you get up that way. Actually there are several but my favorite is Louis' Basque Corner. Bring an appetite!


----------



## jeffreyc

How about the Full English Breakfast with Black and White pudding ??


----------



## Oldsarge

We have a place in Portland that on Sundays serves both the Full English and the Full Irish. Great stuff.


----------



## drpeter

jeffreyc said:


> How about the Full English Breakfast with Black and White pudding ??


It's been a long time since I was in England, but do they still do kippers and grilled tomatoes for breakfast?


----------



## Oldsarge

drpeter said:


> It's been a long time since I was in England, but do they still do kippers and grilled tomatoes for breakfast?


I certainly will be grilling tomatoes once they come into true season. (That's to be interpreted as meaning once my vines start producing.) Kippers in the morning I am no longer capable of handling. I burp them throughout the rest of the day. Taste wonderful going down, though.


----------



## challer

Oldsarge said:


> Well, HP Sauce is traditional but I figure as far as hot sauces go, do what you like. I'm sure aioli or Coleman's mustard would be good and horseradish would be wonderful.


HP on fish and chips? Hmm love both, would never have imagined together, having travelled to the UK extensively . Will put that on the must try list


----------



## drpeter

I thought malt vinegar was the standard condiment used on fish and chips. I remember restaurants in London having some on each table, along with salt and pepper.


----------



## David J. Cooper

HP sauce is for your bangers or scotch eggs.

We had a lovely gentrified British Food experience at a joint called the Mayfair Chippy when we were in London pre Covid.


----------



## Oldsarge

drpeter said:


> I thought malt vinegar was the standard condiment used on fish and chips. I remember restaurants in London having some on each table, along with salt and pepper.


I stand corrected, malt vinegar it is. I believe I must have still had haggis on the mind when I said HP sauce.


----------



## drpeter

I looked at the ingredients in these brown sauces for the table. HP Sauce sounds rather like our American A1 Steak Sauce.


----------



## Tweedlover

drpeter said:


> I looked at the ingredients in these brown sauces for the table. HP Sauce sounds rather like our American A1 Steak Sauce.


Never tried HP, but have heard that analogy before.


----------



## eagle2250

Apologizing in advance for my apparent naivete or perhaps it's just too early and I haven't had sufficient quantities of coffee this morning, but what is "HP sauce?" I assume it is a meat flavoring agent of some note. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

It's a sauce you put on--well, just about everything, I guess. If you're British. Or so I have read


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> It's a sauce you put on--well, just about everything, I guess. If you're British. Or so I have read
> View attachment 57741


Thank you for that clarification. I'm going to have to hunt a bottle down and give it a try.


----------



## challer

drpeter said:


> I looked at the ingredients in these brown sauces for the table. HP Sauce sounds rather like our American A1 Steak Sauce.


Just did a side by side earlier this week. One very sweet, the other much more savory. Encourage you to do same. That's from me 'til we're back on point!


----------



## Corcovado

eagle2250 said:


> Thank you for that clarification. I'm going to have to hunt a bottle down and give it a try.


If you can't find it locally it is available via a very large online retailer.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Looks almost like a Ralph ad.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58355





Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58430


Conclude what you will, but given the choice of my woman being in the knee high leather riding boots or knee high rubber Wellies, I'll opt for the riding boots. Besides the woman wearing the riding boots also has a leather crop.....wahoo! LOL.


----------



## David J. Cooper

Wellies for me all day long. Swap the Crop for a Trowel as well.


----------



## eagle2250

David J. Cooper said:


> Welles for me all day long. Swap the Crop for a Trowel as well.


"Swap the crop for a trowel?" :crazy: Om-My! LOL .


----------



## drpeter

eagle2250 said:


> Conclude what you will, but given the choice of my woman being in the knee high leather riding boots or knee high rubber Wellies, I'll opt for the riding boots. Besides the woman wearing the riding boots also has a leather crop.....wahoo! LOL.


I knew it. Sooner or later, that riding crop was going to bring up a comment, LOL. I actually thought its shaft was a little thick for a riding crop, it did not look like it would flex sufficiently. Perhaps our good friend Eagle could invite her for a demonstration?


----------



## eagle2250

drpeter said:


> I knew it. Sooner or later, that riding crop was going to bring up a comment, LOL. I actually thought its shaft was a little thick for a riding crop, it did not look like it would flex sufficiently. Perhaps our good friend Eagle could invite her for a demonstration?


Perhaps a new riding crop would be a nice Christmas in July gift for Mrs Eagle. She could use it to discipline me for my potentially errant thoughts...Oh-my! LOL.


----------



## drpeter

Now we're talking turkey -- or is it horses?


----------



## Oldsarge

I think Ms. Eagle would be thinking calories.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## drpeter

Very interesting. The gentleman appears to be wearing a kilt under the Burberry coat. If so, this is the first time I have seen a kilt and raincoat combined in an image. One usually sees pictures of men wearing kilts in all their splendour, without anything else on top of them. Likewise with the hat, a fedora as opposed to a Highland cap, unusual in a kilt-wearer.


----------



## GRH

drpeter said:


> Very interesting. The gentleman appears to be wearing a kilt under the Burberry coat. If so, this is the first time I have seen a kilt and raincoat combined in an image. One usually sees pictures of men wearing kilts in all their splendour, without anything else on top of them. Likewise with the hat, a fedora as opposed to a Highland cap, unusual in a kilt-wearer.


Plus fours.


----------



## drpeter

GRH said:


> Plus fours.


You know, I wondered about that but decided that, as far as I could make out, there was no slight break in the middle which would signify the trouser legs, as opposed to a continuous line which would indicate a kilt. But I agree it's likely plus fours, maybe my eyes are not too good!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59306


Ever since Ancestry.com told me that ancestrally I am justified to wear a kilt I have wanted to do so, but alas, I just don't have the nerve to do it/pull it off! Heavy sigh!


----------



## Oldsarge

The Air Force has an official tartan you're justified in wearing, too. I have the Army, California and UC Riverside's.

And here's Oregon's.










And Florida's.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Tweedlover

eagle2250 said:


> Ever since Ancestry.com told me that ancestrally I am justified to wear a kilt I have wanted to do so, but alas, I just don't have the nerve to do it/pull it off! Heavy sigh!


Being of Scottish descent, I long toyed with the idea of getting a kilt in the appropriate clan colors. But, passed on it because the only time I would have considered wearing it was to the nearby annual Scottish festival which actually died out a couple of years before covid hit. I surely do miss that festival.


----------



## Oldsarge

Tweedlover said:


> Being of Scottish descent, I long toyed with the idea of getting a kilt in the appropriate clan colors. But, passed on it because the only time I would have considered wearing it was to the nearby annual Scottish festival which actually died out a couple of years before covid hit. I surely do miss that festival.


I've never seen one announced up here but the one in Orange County used to find us in attendance every year. I had the rare good sense to marry a McDowell!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## drpeter

Tweedlover said:


> Being of Scottish descent, I long toyed with the idea of getting a kilt in the appropriate clan colors. But, passed on it because the only time I would have considered wearing it was to the nearby annual Scottish festival which actually died out a couple of years before covid hit. I surely do miss that festival.


My ex-wife was partly of Scottish descent, so we went a few times to the annual Burns' night held at a restaurant in town. There were two chaps who played the bagpipe, all decked out in full regalia, kilts, jackets and so forth. The only trouble was that the group was assembled in a large room in the basement, with a low ceiling and no windows.

The sound of bagpipes (which I actually love) was enormous in that closed space. From what I gather, bagpipes are usually played in the open air, or in large halls with a vaulted ceiling, at the very least. But we all drank plenty of single malt scotch -- which usually helps with most situations -- and everyone had a good time, and a nice dinner.

One of my colleagues at the university who also attended some of these festivities was a Jordanian engineer from Amman. We thought he and I (an Indian) could both get dressed up in kilts and the rest of the gear at a future Burns' night, and surprise everyone. But in the end we didn't -- it was far too expensive for an amusement.


----------



## Tweedlover

drpeter said:


> My ex-wife was partly of Scottish descent, so we went a few times to the annual Burns' night held at a restaurant in town. There were two chaps who played the bagpipe, all decked out in full regalia, kilts, jackets and so forth. The only trouble was that the group was assembled in a large room in the basement, with a low ceiling and no windows.
> 
> The sound of bagpipes (which I actually love) was enormous in that closed space. From what I gather, bagpipes are usually played in the open air, or in large halls with a vaulted ceiling, at the very least. But we all drank plenty of single malt scotch -- which usually helps with most situations -- and everyone had a good time, and a nice dinner.
> 
> One of my colleagues at the university who also attended some of these festivities was a Jordanian engineer from Amman. We thought he and I (an Indian) could both get dressed up in kilts and the rest of the gear at a future Burns' night, and surprise everyone. But in the end we didn't -- it was far too expensive for an amusement.


Yeah, if one buys not only a kilt but the rest of the kit to go with it-shoes, jacket, sporran, etc.-it would get rather pricey.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## drpeter

A great image, beautifully composed.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Tweedlover

I'm a lover of flat caps. Stick one on the head of a model wearing darn near anything and it automatically looks like a British country ensemble


----------



## Oldsarge

Agreed. I must have over a dozen of them and once the season turns, I will be back in them daily.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I understand among certain classes, large dogs are a necessary fashion accessory.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> I understand among certain classes, large dogs are a necessary fashion accessory.
> 
> View attachment 60511


It would appear that they are working dogs.....at the better end of a hard day at work!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Tweedlover

I'd rath


Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61715


_I'd rather_ enjoy owning a Barbour me thinks.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## ran23

I wish I grew tomatoes this year, paint job instead.


----------



## Oldsarge

It hasn't been a great tomato year. I'm just starting to get ripe ones now. Usually they start to ripen around the 4th of July.


----------



## eagle2250

ran23 said:


> I wish I grew tomatoes this year, paint job instead.


:icon_scratch::icon_scratch::icon_scratch: Ok, I admit it...I'm confused!


----------



## Old Road Dog

Thats is a lovely tomato in the photo!


----------



## challer

I'm thinking peaches


----------



## David J. Cooper

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61933


See my post #796.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Tweedlover said:


> I'd rath
> 
> _I'd rather_ enjoy owning a Barbour me thinks.


IMO the Beaufort is the perfect jacket for Orygun. It sheds water, has enough of a tail but not too much, has oodles of pockets including lined ones for your hands, accepts a liner that makes it fine well into the forties Farenheit, and can be outfitted with a hood if desired. Plus they look nice.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## ran23

OK. painting the exterior of the house, my raised beds are on the south side close to the house.


----------



## drpeter

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61933


An excellent sense of colour and texture -- I love the way the shades of green and the different textures in each of the three elements in her ensemble -- sweater, skirt, and wellies -- go together.


----------



## eagle2250

Old Road Dog said:


> Thats is a lovely tomato in the photo!


May we assume you are not speaking of "tomatoes on the vine?"


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

My new to me “uber vintage” Holland & Holland Norfolk jacket…..it is absolutely amazing. I paid a premium, but it was worth every penny!!!!

Here it is juxtaposed with a photo of HRH….

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62349


The mudroom, aye, but what a mudroom!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62463


I'm pretty sure it was a very proud GrandPa who snapped that picture. Kids and Grand Kids are what life is all about..


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> I'm pretty sure it was a very proud GrandPa who snapped that picture. Kids and Grand Kids are what life is all about..


Especially tiny ones. Ah luv babies!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63574


Back in their riding days our daughters rode mostly English, but side saddle only a couple of times It is much harder that what it looks to be...or so I've been told. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Back in their riding days our daughters rode mostly English, but side saddle only a couple of times It is much harder that what it looks to be...or so I've been told. LOL.


That's probably the reason it's become purely a niche technique.


----------



## Oldsarge

Here's the Spanish version.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## 127.72 MHz

Gamekeepers, never been paid a modeling fee,...

There are some wonderful images of wildlife and the British landscape in this article about gamekeepers:
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ured-gamekeeper-proved-great-shot-camera.html


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I do admire the south side of a northbound lass.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64905
> 
> 
> I do admire the south side of a northbound lass.


Interesting to note that one's rear vent is pulling to the left and the others to the right. Odd perhaps, but that appears the way it is! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## drpeter

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 65169


Interesting bit of tack in the gentleman's hand --It looks like a combination of a riding crop (or cane?) with a flexible whip. Or are they two pieces -- a crop and a lead? The equestrian experts here might be able to clarify.


----------



## Oldsarge

I think he might be the Master of Hounds and it's a combination whip and hoof pick?


----------



## drpeter

That's a possibility. Thanks, Sarge.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 65083
> 
> 
> View attachment 65084
> 
> 
> View attachment 65086


Wish we could see more of the jacket design in that top photo. It appears top have a rather sporty edge to it.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 65927
> 
> 
> View attachment 65963


Yum! Oh wait, this isn't one of those food threads...let's change that to "nice rig!" LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Tweedlover

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 66933


Ooh, quite like the whole ensem. Wished it was mine.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## MikeF

I don't post pictures, but if someone has some initiative it would be nice to see some stills from Clarkson's Farm on Prime. That would be real life British country clothing.


----------



## 127.72 MHz

MikeF said:


> I don't post pictures, but if someone has some initiative it would be nice to see some stills from Clarkson's Farm on Prime. That would be real life British country clothing.


I agree.

Particularly where working or country clothing is concerned models posing in carefully curated locations are a detraction. But, on that same note, some images of country clothing are better than none,...

The real deal, Gamekeeper students in Scorland:


----------



## 127.72 MHz

[HEADING=2]Rare Bespoke Vintage 1900's Tweed Gamekeeper 3 Piece Suit Breeks Waistcoat [/HEADING]


----------



## ran23

Brace Buttons on the outside?


----------



## 127.72 MHz

ran23 said:


> Brace Buttons on the outside?


What did they know a hundred years ago that we don't?


----------



## Oldsarge

Inside buttons can stab you when you bend over to pick up a pheasant?


----------



## Oldsarge

The Squire.


----------



## Tweedlover

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 69865
> 
> 
> The Squire.


Ah, yes. It is nearly felt fedora season here. Have had a couple of days where I was able to wear my tweed flat caps.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 69865
> 
> 
> The Squire.


Didn't we used to have an AAAC member whose avatar was the Squire...or perhaps the Country Squire. As I recall he used a small barn as his walk-in closet. :icon_scratch:


----------



## 127.72 MHz

^^ I was paging through an old thread entitled "Buy it for life" and realized how many familiar names are no longer around.

I love single purchases so the Buy it for Life thread remains one of my favorites.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## 127.72 MHz

The last upland bird hunt I went on was up in North Dakota for Pheasant.

The expressions of enthusiasm and sheer joy from the dogs was worth the trip.

Getting some shots at my old foe "John Ringneck," as _Michael McIntosh* described, was icing on the cake.

* "Michael McIntosh wrote about shotguns the way Tolstoy wrote about beautiful women, with a deep interest and admiration for every tiny aspect of their being, even their faults and vices."
Terry Wieland, Shotgun Life Magazine._


----------



## drpeter

I don't hunt, but my long-time, dear friend Woody, a great hunter, recently brought me a pheasant. So I am planning on making a French _salmi_, which involves slow cooking with herbs and spices and a fair bit of wine. This will be for a small group of old friends gathering some time in early December. There will be enough for a first course, and someone else will take care of the second course, perhaps a roast of some sort. Select French and Dutch cheeses -- I am partial to certain Dutch cheeses -- and fruits can follow to complete the meal.

I often use game given me by this friend to make a dish that I can then share with him and other friends. I did once go hunting with Woody, years ago, and it was an interesting experience. The goose that we got eventually went into a _cassoulet_ I prepared, with Mrs Woody collaborating in the preparation. Twelve hours of slow cooking! But the results were quite extraordinary.

Happy Thanksgiving to all my friends here!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## David J. Cooper

drpeter. I am a huge fan of Primadonna aged Gouda.
I cooked many game birds in cooking school but not a one in a restaurant.


----------



## drpeter

I lived in Holland some years ago when I was a visiting professor and scientist at the University of Amsterdam. That is when I acquired my taste for Dutch cheeses. Primadonna Gouda is an excellent choice. In addition, there are Edam and Limburger varieties, and many less well-known regionals. I also enjoyed Maasdam, which is similar to Swiss cheese in structure, with all those holes. Not easy to find in Wisconsin, though.

It sounds as though you work, or have worked in, a restaurant as a chef. I'm by no means a professional-level cook, although I am fairly decent at the amateur level! It has been hunting season in Wisconsin recently, and at a Thanksgiving dinner, we had both turkey and duck, roasted with herbs and spices.

Unfortunately, due to various age-related health issues, I must watch and limit my consumption of both meat and cheese. My diet these days consists of far greater quantities of vegetables, pulses, rice, lentils, and fish, and far fewer types of meats. That's fine, though, the acceptable food types lend themselves to a huge variety of dishes, especially if one looks at cuisines other than Western ones. There are countless Indian, Indonesian and Sri Lankan dishes, for instance, that can be made using an array of vegetables, lentils and fish.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 70265


I'm betting that that master of the hounds is carrying liver treats in his pocket(s)!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Someone take this poor child home and feed her--and the dog, too.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## MikeF

Oldsarge said:


> Someone take this poor child home and feed her--and the dog, too.
> 
> View attachment 71475


She's leading one of the very few English Setters left in the UK. At some point in the future there will be none left there. I saw some numbers a few years ago that were astoundingly low for the breed, maybe a couple of small kennels in this country. This one is a magnificent sample of the breed though.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Someone take this poor child home and feed her--and the dog, too.
> 
> View attachment 71475


What is it with that big brass buckle on her a...a...a...waist? Suffice to say, it sure grabs and holds a guys attention!


----------



## drpeter

Oldsarge said:


> Someone take this poor child home and feed her--and the dog, too.


And while they're at it, they might think of a few treats for that horse as well, LOL.


----------



## MikeF

drpeter said:


> And while they're at it, they might think of a few treats for that horse as well, LOL.


The dog is just about right, not underweight at all. As I said above a fine example of the breed. My setter can eat all day, every day and still be slimmer than that one even.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71763


A really nice picture, but why the whip? For some reason it bothers me.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> A really nice picture, but why the whip? For some reason it bothers me.


I believe that's for controlling the hounds, not the hunt master.


----------



## ran23

or her partner?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Tweedlover

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71925


I've got the cap, I've got the pipe, (though I never smoke outside), but don't have the waistcoat. Have wanted a tweed one for a very long time but not willing to pay retail for it.


----------



## Oldsarge

Tweedlover said:


> I've got the cap, I've got the pipe, (though I never smoke outside), but don't have the waistcoat. Have wanted a tweed one for a very long time but not willing to pay retail for it.


Have lots caps, got a tweed vest on the way and vacillate between wanting a pipe and continue being a non-smoker.


----------



## drpeter

ran23 said:


> or her partner?


For _that_, I think a single-tail whip would be much better, LOL.

The lash and thong on hunting whips tend to come apart, and this is intended so that there will not be a problem if a horse steps on the thong.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Have lots caps, got a tweed vest on the way and vacillate between wanting a pipe and continue being a non-smoker.


My advice would be to stick with the "non-smoker" gig! It can make for a much healthier life. Just saying......


----------



## Oldsarge

A highly eccentric British country clothing.


----------



## Tweedlover

Oldsarge said:


> A highly eccentric British country clothing.
> 
> View attachment 72511


Of course I love the kilt. Must not be that cold as he hasn't buttoned up his substantial looking coat. Otherwise, I'd think that, if it was cold enough to wear a coat like that, then wandering out in a kilt will offset its advantages due to a "cold breeze blowing in the nether regions."


----------



## Oldsarge

I have read that hairy knees are, in the Highlands, considered a considerable statement of masculinity. They show that you are tough to wear a kilt even in a Highland winter. I am not.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## fred johnson

Highly Recommended:
Not exactly trad but I wanted a warm waterproof jacket without the hassles of smell and rewaxing of a Barbour. I decided on a British Tweed Shooting Jacket, (the one pictured) both J Press and O'Connell's offer a version for considerably more than what I paid on sale so I say there are some trad roots here. 

Mine is by Walker and Hawes purchased through their Amazon store and is windproof, waterproof and if, anything, too warm. I could not find the perfect Hanna tweed hat to complement the jacket so I settled for the matching flat cap. I get complements whenever I wear the pair. Although I am firearm trained (pistol and rifle) I do not hunt, this jacket is just for wearing over a Shetland on cold days and more stylish that the down parka.


----------



## Oldsarge

Top drawer, old chap!


----------



## Tweedlover

Excellent jacket and cap.


----------



## drpeter

fred johnson said:


> Highly Recommended:
> Not exactly trad but I wanted a warm waterproof jacket without the hassles of smell and rewaxing of a Barbour. I decided on a British Tweed Shooting Jacket, (the one pictured) both J Press and O'Connell's offer a version for considerably more than what I paid on sale so I say there are some trad roots here.
> 
> Mine is by Walker and Hawes purchased through their Amazon store and is windproof, waterproof and if, anything, too warm. I could not find the perfect Hanna tweed hat to complement the jacket so I settled for the matching flat cap. I get complements whenever I wear the pair. Although I am firearm trained (pistol and rifle) I do not hunt, this jacket is just for wearing over a Shetland on cold days and more stylish that the down parka.


It must be a small world in the British Tweed Shooting Jacket domain. I found one identical to yours, except that the company label says Greenbelt Country Wear. Made in the UK. It is the same olive/brown tweed with a rust overpane, moleskin-lined collar and handwarmer pockets, plus two bellows pockets at the bottom, perhaps for shotgun shells and pipe tobacco. It has what feels like a down filling, so it is warm, and a bit plump in the arms. Perfect with my Irish tweed flat caps, and like you, I often get compliments on the combination! It was around 70 GBP when I bought it four years ago. I like it and it wears very well.


----------



## Flairball

fred johnson said:


> Highly Recommended:
> Not exactly trad but I wanted a warm waterproof jacket without the hassles of smell and rewaxing of a Barbour. I decided on a British Tweed Shooting Jacket, (the one pictured) both J Press and O'Connell's offer a version for considerably more than what I paid on sale so I say there are some trad roots here.
> 
> Mine is by Walker and Hawes purchased through their Amazon store and is windproof, waterproof and if, anything, too warm. I could not find the perfect Hanna tweed hat to complement the jacket so I settled for the matching flat cap. I get complements whenever I wear the pair. Although I am firearm trained (pistol and rifle) I do not hunt, this jacket is just for wearing over a Shetland on cold days and more stylish that the down parka.


I've got two coat very similar. One is a Barbour, the other is made by Hoggs of Fife.

The Barbour is 100% wool tweed outer, and quite handsome, however, it is not warm. I wore it goose shooting in Leeds (pictured below) and froze by backside off.

The Hoggs is a wool mix tweed, also quite handsome, and very durable. I believe they treated the tweed with something, and blood just rinses right off. It's got a great wind barrier, too. The Hoggs gets worn way more than the Barbour.

Ive also got a gilet which is the same tweed as in the pic you've attached. The gilet is basically the coat minus the sleeves. Very versatile. In fact, I wore it all day, today, at a pheasant shoot.


----------



## fred johnson

Flairball said:


> I've got two coat very similar. One is a Barbour, the other is made by Hoggs of Fife.
> 
> The Barbour is 100% wool tweed outer, and quite handsome, however, it is not warm. I wore it goose shooting in Leeds (pictured below) and froze by backside off.
> 
> The Hoggs is a wool mix tweed, also quite handsome, and very durable. I believe they treated the tweed with something, and blood just rinses right off. It's got a great wind barrier, too. The Hoggs gets worn way more than the Barbour.
> 
> Ive also got a gilet which is the same tweed as in the pic you've attached. The gilet is basically the coat minus the sleeves. Very versatile. In fact, I wore it all day, today, at a pheasant shoot.
> View attachment 73869


Fairball, it was a picture of you in your Hoggs of Fife coat which inspired me to look for something similar, thanks again.


----------



## Tweedlover

Flairball said:


> I've got two coat very similar. One is a Barbour, the other is made by Hoggs of Fife.
> 
> The Barbour is 100% wool tweed outer, and quite handsome, however, it is not warm. I wore it goose shooting in Leeds (pictured below) and froze by backside off.
> 
> The Hoggs is a wool mix tweed, also quite handsome, and very durable. I believe they treated the tweed with something, and blood just rinses right off. It's got a great wind barrier, too. The Hoggs gets worn way more than the Barbour.
> 
> Ive also got a gilet which is the same tweed as in the pic you've attached. The gilet is basically the coat minus the sleeves. Very versatile. In fact, I wore it all day, today, at a pheasant shoot.
> View attachment 73869


Nice coat-but those are pheasants?:icon_scratch:


----------



## Flairball

Tweedlover said:


> Nice coat-but those are pheasants?:icon_scratch:


Am I wearing a gilet in that pic?

Read my post again, and pay particular attention to the content within the parenthesis.


----------



## David J. Cooper

I have a tweed shooting jacket from New Forest Clothing. It is made in the UK, is very warm and is a few pence under £100.

It was warm enough for a -16c dog walk on Monday.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 74603


Those Brits are a bit more attached to their Tack/saddles than we Colonists. When our girls were into horses and riding, they kept theirs in the barn or sometimes in the garage when they were conditioning the Tack. LOL.


----------



## Tweedlover

eagle2250 said:


> Those Brits are a bit more attached to their Tack/saddles than we Colonists. When our girls were into horses and riding, they kept theirs in the barn or sometimes in the garage when they were conditioning the Tack. LOL.


Maybe they're keeping the horses in their bedrooms.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## drpeter

Looks like one hefty shooting stick tucked into the bracket holding what looks like a headlight (or is it a foglamp?). I also like the placement of the rear-view mirror.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## DCR

YUP


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 74997


.....and as did the rest of Sir Robin Hood's merry men (and women), she wears tights, but alas, they do not appear to be very tight and frankly I prefer my " woman to be wearing tight fittin Jeans!" LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 76999


Reminds me of a time when the grand kids were much younger (living back in Hoosierville) and a storm had knocked a fairly sizable tree in our backyard. Before I could get around to cutting the tree up the kids had adopted it as their thinking log, sitting on it for surprisingly extended stays and considering the vagaries of their day(s). After that it took Grandma D a long time to allow me to cut it up. LOL. Somewhere in the hoard we have a picture of that...should I be able to find it, I will post it.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Note the necessary accessories.


----------



## Flairball

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 78969
> 
> 
> Note the necessary accessories.


Well accessorized with a team of good picking up dogs. One of my favorite accessories.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## drpeter

Love the little one, all kitted out on a small horse! Is that an Icelandic horse? Or perhaps a Shetland?


----------



## Oldsarge

drpeter said:


> Love the little one, all kitted out on a small horse! Is that an Icelandic horse? Or perhaps a Shetland?


It's awfully small, even for a Shetland. My guess is that someone is breeding Shetlands down to 'pet' size.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> It's awfully small, even for a Shetland. My guess is that someone is breeding Shetlands down to 'pet' size.


Actually it is a miniature horse. Our youngest daughter and her family live on a 25 acre farmette in southern Indiana. Among a bunch of other critters, they have a miniature horse and a miniature donkey. Minature horses have been around for quite a few years. They were the preferred pets of nobility in the 18th century...or so I've been told!


----------



## Oldsarge

Just the ticket if her ladyship is popping out the heirs one after another, I guess. I just can't get past the fact that you can't housebreak the critters.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## drpeter

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 83945
> 
> 
> View attachment 83946


LOL, Sarge, I can't help wondering how my fellow Wisconsinites might look dressed to the nines like these chaps and setting out on the classic, late Fall deer hunt.


----------



## Oldsarge

Are you allowed to hunt deer with hounds in Wisconsin? The only thing that Californians can legally 'hunt' is feral pig. And there are a few enthusiasts with horses that get all dressed up in pinks and do just that. Just don't ask where.


----------



## drpeter

I don't think I have ever heard of a deer hunt with dogs in these parts. And I seriously doubt if our local lads would ever wear anything other than denim or camos. I'll have to check with my colleague Woody Bishop, who is the Great White Predator in these parts, LOL. I know he used to have hunting dogs for bird hunts (pheasants, ducks, that sort of thing). Years ago I went with him on a hunt for Canada geese, and I just carried the guns -- we made up stories about my being the Native Gun-Bearer (with a PhD), LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

LOL. When I lived in SoCal I had a family of brothers that I hunted with who were all Black. Out chasing dove, we looked like an African Safari except that they all made more money than I did so I was the one who qualified as the porter!


----------



## drpeter

Oldsarge said:


> LOL. When I lived in SoCal I had a family of brothers that I hunted with who were all Black. Out chasing dove, we looked like an African Safari except that they all made more money than I did so I was the one who qualified as the porter!


LOL. To parody Clint Eastwood's comments to Eli Wallach in _The Good, the Bad and the Ugly_, "There are two kinds of people in this world, those who make more money and those who are porters. You are the porter, so you carry the guns."


----------



## rlp271

drpeter said:


> I don't think I have ever heard of a deer hunt with dogs in these parts. And I seriously doubt if our local lads would ever wear anything other than denim or camos. I'll have to check with my colleague Woody Bishop, who is the Great White Predator in these parts, LOL. I know he used to have hunting dogs for bird hunts (pheasants, ducks, that sort of thing). Years ago I went with him on a hunt for Canada geese, and I just carried the guns -- we made up stories about my being the Native Gun-Bearer (with a PhD), LOL.


As a former Wisconsin hunter, no dogs for deer. You can use dogs to hunt bear, or at least you could when I was growing up. People do use dogs for bird hunting. I also left the state 18 years ago, so laws may have changed, but probably not much.

Where deer are concerned, camo is for bow season. You're legally obligated to wear blaze orange for gun season. Honestly, with the number of inexperienced hunters in the woods during gun season, I wouldn't dream of wearing something other than blaze orange, or you risk being mistaken for a deer by someone who shoots first and looks later.


----------



## drpeter

@rip271, all good points, and you're very correct about blaze orange for gun season. My friend Woody has done both bow and gun hunting and I remember him talking about the attire. I talked to him about the dog question, and he said the use of dogs to hunt deer is indeed not permitted. But, as always, there is a wrinkle! You can use dogs (on a leash, mind you) to track a wounded animal! But Woody also thinks that you cannot carry a gun with you if you are tracking a wounded animal. I make no claim to understanding all the reasoning and history that went into the DNR making these rules. Woody also said different states have different rules about the use of dogs in hunting. In the South, there are many situations where dogs can be used. The DNR rules often lead to contentious disputes and arguments among the citizenry, and from time to time, they flare up. Currently there is one such debate going on about the regulation of wolf-hunting. But let's not get into that, LOL.

Where did you grow up in Wisconsin, may I ask? I live in Stevens Point, in the middle of the state, a couple of hours north of Madison. I see that you live in Buffalo, NY now. I went to graduate school in the mid 1970s at the University of Rochester, just two hours from Buffalo.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Are you allowed to hunt deer with hounds in Wisconsin? The only thing that Californians can legally 'hunt' is feral pig. And there are a few enthusiasts with horses that get all dressed up in pinks and do just that. Just don't ask where.


Back in the late 1970's they allowed hunting deer with dogs in Mississippi. I never did that, but I did take a fair number of deer in Mississippi. As members of the Mississippi State University staff we were allowed to hunt in the University's experimental grain fields. It was almost like hunting young and tender grain fed beef, or should I say venison?


----------



## rlp271

@drpeter I grew up further north, less than an hour south of the western tip of Lake Superior. The town I grew up in is small enough that it's not worth mentioning.

I've been to Stevens Point a few times, but that was years ago. I am in Buffalo. I moved here for work. Luckily, I've quite enjoyed it. Funny that you mention the University of Rochester. I almost went there instead of going to NYU. New York city won out in the end though.


----------



## drpeter

rlp271 said:


> @drpeter I grew up further north, less than an hour south of the western tip of Lake Superior. The town I grew up in is small enough that it's not worth mentioning.
> 
> I've been to Stevens Point a few times, but that was years ago. I am in Buffalo. I moved here for work. Luckily, I've quite enjoyed it. Funny that you mention the University of Rochester. I almost went there instead of going to NYU. New York city won out in the end though.


I would still love to know the name of that little town. One of my dear friends is from Casco, WI a town on the Eastern side of Wisconsin close to De Pere with around 1000 people, they don;t even have a high school, so she went to one in a neighbouring town. I love the little towns of this state, and I have driven all over the state, often for Regents' meetings for UW System when I chaired the faculty senate at this campus, and also for visiting friends.Years ago I gave a research colloquium at Ripon College -- just 850 students at the time, and the psychology department had three faculty and twelve majors! I enjoyed the talk very much because they all asked great questions about my experiments and theories.


----------



## rlp271

@drpeter I grew up in Siren. You might have driven through it if you traveled up to UW Superior. I think it has a little over 1000 people now. When I was growing up, it was around 850. I've actually been to Ripon College. I participated in Badger Boys State when I was in high school. Nice campus.


----------



## drpeter

rlp271 said:


> @drpeter I grew up in Siren. You might have driven through it if you traveled up to UW Superior. I think it has a little over 1000 people now. When I was growing up, it was around 850. I've actually been to Ripon College. I participated in Badger Boys State when I was in high school. Nice campus.


Indeed, I have driven through Siren on the way to Regents' Meetings at UW-Superior. The slower country drive is through Phillips and Spooner, then Siren and north on 35 to Superior. Siren and all the other villages and towns on the road to Superior are lovely -- my drives were in the Fall, when most of Wisconsin is beautiful in the autumn colours,


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## drpeter

Most adorable!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

On an exceptionally fine horse.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Tweedlover

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 88189
> 
> 
> View attachment 88194


Top notch on the pipe smoker with the flat cap. Never smoke a pipe outside myself, however. Too much rigmarole for that. Outside, though, is the only place I'll smoke a rare cigar.


----------



## Oldsarge

I guess this is more an 'accessory' but there is a Barbour in the background.


----------



## David J. Cooper

I wonder if cigars are part of the British Country lifestyle?


----------



## eagle2250

David J. Cooper said:


> I wonder if cigars are part of the British Country lifestyle?


It has been a question on my mind for quite some time. Given the photos we have seen, I suspect it just might be!


----------



## Oldsarge

Which is interesting. I'd have thought cigars were for Londoners and the countryfolk smoked pipes but not living there I am unqualified to comment.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Tweedlover

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89969


Quite the nice selection of walking sticks and umbrellas. Admittedly have been tempted to get a stag's horn or even blackthorn walking stick in the past. However, as I only walk on flat paved surfaces and don't even do a lot of that, it would be a wholly unnecessary affectation.


----------



## Oldsarge

Well, a solid blackthorn stick (as if there was any other kind) makes a remarkable self defense weapon and is really easy to use. I'm sure you live in as safe a neighborhood as I, but it is a thought.


----------



## drpeter

Story time!

My beloved sister-in-law (a Maguire, she is seriously Boston Irish and a truly wonderful woman) had an heirloom shillelagh from the old country that was a treasured possession. It had been handed down to a family member in each generation for two or three centuries. Well, many years ago, her son Michael (my equally beloved nephew) decided he wanted to take the stick to school for some sort of show-and-tell as part of an event. His Mum was very reluctant, but caved to pressure from her sweetly persuasive son and allowed him to take it. He said, of course I will take good care that nothing happens to the shillelagh. And of course, someone made off with it when Mike was busy with his pals. She was horrified, and distraught that the family heirloom had vanished. It was never found in spite of pleas and enquiries. The moral of the story? Don't let anyone persuade you to part with things you value and cannot be replaced. Such objects are more than "stuff", they carry an intrisic meaning and value that is both psychological and cultural. They should be off limits, and should never be removed from the place where they belong.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## drpeter

^^
Tea on the fly --that's quite a feat! But I do like those classic three-speed bikes: Raleigh, Rudge, Humber, Dawes...


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90585


Here's hoping that is not a hot pot of tea.... until their coordination is improved.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Corcovado




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Charles III is known for the disreputable condition of his Barbour but this? This is ridiculous!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------

